# The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

I am making this so whoever is putting in an aftermarket amp and subs to go along with their Double-Din Monsoon system, they can look here on how to install it.
This install was done on a 2002 GTI VR6. This install works with all Double-Din Monsoon sounds systems in a Jetta/Golf/GTI.
_NOTE: This install will also work with the SINGLE-DIN MONSOON, SINGLE-DIN NON-MONSOON, AND DOUBLE-DIN NON-MONSOON sound systems; however the install will be just a tad different. If you would like install help on something other than the DOUBLE-DIN MONSOON system, feel free to e-mail me. I have the wiring schematics for all of those systems._
1) You are going to run the power wire from your battery to the rear of your car. To get through the firewall you are going to pull this little grommet out and feed the power wire through.

CLICK HERE FOR HIGH RES PICTURE 
2) Since there are no RCA outputs on the back of the Double-Din Monsoon headunit you have to make your own. I purchased a line-out converter from Radio Shack. Once you buy that you will need to find the Monsoon amp in the back of your car. Once you find that you will notice that there are two wiring harnesses connected to it. Remove the GREY harness. There should be some black tape wrapped around it. Peel that away so that you can see all the wires. You will need to tap into these four wires in correspondence with the line out converter wires.
*NOTE: To my knowledge, Radio Shack doesn't sell their line out converter's anymore. When you are purchasing your LOC, be sure to get one with only 4 wires connected to it.* 
Right Rear Positive = Brown
Right Rear Negative = Black (right under the brown wire)
Left Rear Positive = White
Left Rear Negative = Black (right under the white wire)
As of right now, the color code for the wires have only been varified for my 2002 GTI VR6. I am not sure if this is different on the 2003 models. If someone could check, I can edit this post to make sure everyone knows.
I used these wire taps from Radio Shack:








And here is what it looks like after all four wires are tapped into the line out converter:

CLICK HERE FOR HIGH RES PICTURE 
3) You will need a remote turn on lead wire so that when you turn on your headunit, your aftermarket amp will turn on. Find the wiring harness that you would plug into your 6 CD-Changer or already have your 6 CD-Changer plugged into. Peel back the black wrapping around the harness. Find the GREY wire inside that harness. This is the wire you will tap into for your remote turn on wire for your aftermarket amp. Here is what it looks like when done:
*OPTIONAL:* _It may be a good idea to use a relay instead of powering the additional amp turnon directly from the cd changer harness. One guy accidentally shorted the wire and blew the turon circuit in his HU which would be a bummer.
A relay is simple to do: Get a 30 amp automotive relay. Hook it up in the following manner:
Relay coil A :Gray changer wire
Relay Coil B: Ground (I took it right from the - terminal on my subwoofer amp.)
Relay Common: +12V (I took it right from the + terminal on my subwoofer amp.)
Relay N.O. Terminal: Amp turnon terminal._

CLICK HERE FOR HIGH RES PICTURE 
The blue wire is the wire that I tapped into the grey wire. The blue wire runs to my aftermarket amp.
4) Finally, you will need to ground your aftermarket amp. I also have a capacitor connected to my system. So I grounded both at the same location. There is a little hook type thing in the back of your hatch/truck. Most likely it is to hook a net on. I just removed the hex screw from the hook and put the two ground wires on that screw and screwed it back in.

CLICK HERE FOR HIGH RES PICTURE 
Your setup is done. Now, just connect the power wire to the battery. Remember, disconnect the ground from the battery first, then connect the power wire. Then replace the ground to the battery.

CLICK HERE FOR HIGH RES PICTURE 
Turn your car on, turn your headunit on, pop in your CD of choice...and crank it up.
If you have any questions, please feel free to IM me.
SINGLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATIC
DOUBLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATICS
PLEASE NOTE - This HOW-TO is not meant to help you setup a system that can be put into "a SPL contest hitting 100 cycles or lower". (Kain420). It is meant to help people out that would like to keep their OEM headunit but have aftermarket subs.


_Modified by user name unknown at 1:58 PM 2-3-2004_


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

nice tutorial http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it's good to see someone putting out the effort to help everyone else







i've done a few for the 3rd gen mazda proteges. if i owned a VW, i'd do one for them


----------



## GTIdaho (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I am so happy you posted this... I was just thinking about writing this all up today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














This needs to be a sticky thread for sure! Mods????
I just have a couple of points to add:
1) The color codes vary on the harness depending on model year apparently but the pin numbers don't. Anyway anyone doing this you should just go by the pin numbers in the plug. 
Here are the pin codes for all the plugs on the Monsoon amp. Someone with a bentley manual should check these and let me know if anything is incorrect. I got these off another post a long time ago:
Green Amp Connector (Output to speakers, Not recommended you tap these, They are crossed over in the amp)
1 + LR Woofer
2 - LR Woofer
3 + RR Woofer
4 - RR Woofer
5 +LR Tweet
6 - LR Tweet
7 + RR Tweet
8 - RR Tweet
9 +LF Tweet
10 - RF Tweet
11 - LF Tweet
12 + RF Tweet
13 - LF Woofer
14 + LF Woofer
15 - RF Woofer
16 +RF Woofer
Gray Amp connector (Speaker level Input from HU) Most people tap the rear lines for Subs.
14 +LR
15 - LR
17 - RR
18 +RR
20 +LF
21 - LF
23 + RF
24 - RF
2) Amps or sub/amp combos like Basslink that have speaker level inputs dont need the line converter, you can just tap the speaker level wires in the gray plug and feed them to the speaker level inputs on the amp. Some may also not require the remote turnon lead because like the Monsoon amp they turn on automatically when a signal appears at the input.

3) Remote turnon: It may be a good idea to use a relay instead of powering the additional amp turnon directly from the cd changer harness. One guy accidentally shorted the wire and blew the turon circuit in his HU which would be a bummer.
A relay is simple to do: Get a 30 amp automotive relay. Hook it up in the following manner:
Relay coil A :Gray changer wire
Relay Coil B: Ground (I took it right from the - terminal on my subwoofer amp.)
Relay Common: +12V (I took it right from the + terminal on my subwoofer amp.)
Relay N.O. Terminal: Amp turnon terminal.
You dont have to do this... I just had the parts and it seemed like a wise thing to do.

4) An FYI: The grommet in the firewall is where the accelerator cable would normally be. Some of the 2.0s and other cars may still have an accelerator cable there. In that case you would need to find another place to get the wire through the firewall. All the cars with electronic throttles will have the plug although it might be hard to locate because of the insulation on both sides of the firewall..
[Modified by GTIdaho, 4:23 AM 1-23-2003]

[Modified by GTIdaho, 9:14 PM 1-26-2003]


[Modified by GTIdaho, 9:15 PM 1-26-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

and mods wanna make this sticky?


----------



## overmonk (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Lunitixx is flagging it for the staff to look at. Hopefully, we can get this in the MKIV FAQ?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EgoTrip (Jun 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Excellent work, thanks for taking the time to do the detailed writeup.
I especially like the idea of connecting the ground wires to the tie-down. Don't know why I didn't think of that, it's so obvious.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (EgoTrip)*

How do you take the power cable from the hole under the hood all the way to the back of the car? (ie, where what is the other side of the gromit, and do we take the cable down the side of the car, or down the middle past the center console?)
Thanks for a great write-up!
Jase


[Modified by ^Doogie, 11:23 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (^Doogie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How do you take the power cable from the hole under the hood all the way to the back of the car? (ie, where what is the other side of the gromit, and do we take the cable down the side of the car, or down the middle past the center console?)
Thanks for a great write-up!
Jase

[Modified by ^Doogie, 11:23 PM 1-23-2003][HR][/HR]​I ran mine right under that plastic panel on the center console. It was easier to do it that way rather than hide it under the door sill or something.


----------



## TheFritz11 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Hey John you are pretty nuts with audio stuff


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (TheFritz11)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey John you are pretty nuts with audio stuff














[HR][/HR]​Yeah...the only think left is the VWCDPIC for my iPod conversion. I wish the first one would have worked


----------



## SETuseer (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

wouldn't it be possible to run power from the 12v outlet in the trunk of the jetta?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (SETuseer)*

the power would always be on...making your amp always on


----------



## 01JettaGRN (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

where exactly in the truck would the monsoon amp be?? have a 01 jetta would it be the same as the golf??


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (01JettaGRN)*

no..the jetta monsoon amp is mounted in a different place. pop your trunk and stick your head in and look up. I think it is mounted somewhere up there...
someone wanna help me here that has a jetta?


----------



## FurBurglar (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

On my 2002 Jetta, it is under the rear deck, on the right as you are looking into the trunk.


----------



## 1st SilverOne (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (FurBurglar)*

I hooked up the remote wire to the grey wire on the cd changer harness but I did not get 12v (with the ignition on). I tested all the pinouts on the harness I didn't get 12v at any of the locations.
My 2002 Jetta didn't come with a changer. Does the code in the Hu have to have a changer in the code? I'm baffled. Any ideas


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (1st SilverOne)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hooked up the remote wire to the grey wire on the cd changer harness but I did not get 12v (with the ignition on). I tested all the pinouts on the harness I didn't get 12v at any of the locations.
My 2002 Jetta didn't come with a changer. Does the code in the Hu have to have a changer in the code? I'm baffled. Any ideas
[HR][/HR]​Did you test it with your headunit on? There is no code that tells the HU that you have a cd-changer or not. Check the grey wire with the headunit on. The grey wire doesn't react with the ignition being on or off, it reacts when the headunit is turned on or off.


----------



## 1st SilverOne (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Maybe that's what I'm not doing. Ok let me go try that and see what happens.
Thanks


----------



## 1st SilverOne (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (1st SilverOne)*

I tried that and it still didn't work. Well I hooked up Sony amp to replace the Monsoon Amp altogether. I took out both harness's to the amp and rewired to my Sony amp to the existing speakers.
Does the amp have any thing to do with the changer because I am still not getting 12v at the grey wire?


----------



## 1st SilverOne (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (1st SilverOne)*

Ok I got it. I used a self-tapping wire connector and it didn't go through the insulation on one of the wires.


----------



## ReflexGLS (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Can anyone say if the Double-Din head unit's output to the monsoon amp has common or floating ground?
I picked up a nice rockford amp and it states that it MUST be floating ground, and that a comon ground will damage it.


----------



## jeya3 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Is it safe?my friend has a 2002 jetta 1.8t. And he wants to do that exact same thing, but i've done a lot of stuff for my system, so I'm going to be doing it for him. But i need to know for sure, that it is as easy as it looks and i shouldn't have any complications. I need to make sure that there's not a high risk of "shorting" anything on the stock deck?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (jeya3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is it safe?my friend has a 2002 jetta 1.8t. And he wants to do that exact same thing, but i've done a lot of stuff for my system, so I'm going to be doing it for him. But i need to know for sure, that it is as easy as it looks and i shouldn't have any complications. I need to make sure that there's not a high risk of "shorting" anything on the stock deck?







[HR][/HR]​The install took me about an hour total. As for is it safe...everything you see done above is safe for the stock headunit....except one thing that I have heard mixed emotions about. That is the remote turn on wire that I connected to the grey wire of the cd-changer harness. Some say that it may short out the headunit somehow when it sends the signal to the cd-changer or something. All the grey wire does is sends a small power signal thru the line to the cd-changer...telling the cd-changer that it can turn on. I tapped into that and ran it to my aftermarket amp...that way whenever I turn on my headunit, it will tell my aftermarket amp to turn on. So far, I have had no problems with it at all. That is the only thing that may be of risk.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (GTIdaho)*

*GTIdaho said:*
quote:[HR][/HR]
3) Remote turnon: It may be a good idea to use a relay instead of powering the additional amp turnon directly from the cd changer harness. One guy accidentally shorted the wire and blew the turon circuit in his HU which would be a bummer.
A relay is simple to do: Get a 30 amp automotive relay. Hook it up in the following manner:
Relay coil A :Gray changer wire
Relay Coil B: Ground (I took it right from the - terminal on my subwoofer amp.)
Relay Common: +12V (I took it right from the + terminal on my subwoofer amp.)
Relay N.O. Terminal: Amp turnon terminal.
You dont have to do this... I just had the parts and it seemed like a wise thing to do.
[HR][/HR]​...Just in case you're worried, I'd think the relay idea would work very well.


----------



## mattylmbr (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (^Doogie)*

Amp location in a Jetta wagon?? Anyone?? AND, will this work with a single din monsoon setup?? (The 02 jetta wagons still came with the single din)..


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Amp location in a Jetta wagon?? Anyone?? AND, will this work with a single din monsoon setup?? (The 02 jetta wagons still came with the single din)..[HR][/HR]​this question was already asked...here is the answer
pop your trunk, stick your head in and look up. should be mounted underneath the rear deck.
and yes, this will work with the single-din Monsoon system as well.


[Modified by user name unknown, 10:34 AM 2-10-2003]


----------



## mattylmbr (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Hey thanks but I said WAGON.. Pop the HATCH, look up, and there is nothing(no rear deck in a wagon) .. But thanks for thinking.. Anyone on the wagon amp location?? 


[Modified by mattylmbr, 5:37 PM 2-10-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey thanks but I said WAGON.. Pop the HATCH, look up, and there is nothing(no rear deck in a wagon) .. But thanks for thinking.. Anyone on the wagon amp location??[HR][/HR]​My guess is that it should be around the same area as a Golf/GTI, since it does have a hatch.
Sorry about the other post...I didn't see you said WAGON.


----------



## mattylmbr (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

No problemo.. I think I may have found it.. Left hand side above where the changer gets mounted.. There is like a foam mold that the changer gets set into in the compartment, and it appears that the amp is above that.... Will post up when I know for sure..


----------



## tcrboravr6 (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

does anyone know if this will work for the 2000 monsoon system?


----------



## speedsnice (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Thanks for the How-to, I installed a Rockford Fosgate punch 500.2 and a 12 inch polk/momo sub in my 03 GTI over the weekend. The colors of the wires were the same as the pictures above. The sound system sounds alot better now. I am gonna install a Rockford Fosgate 1-farad Capacitor cause the lights dim a little when the bass hits hard.


[Modified by GLIVR6speed, 9:08 PM 2-10-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (tcrboravr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does anyone know if this will work for the 2000 monsoon system?[HR][/HR]​Yes, this will work with both the single-din and double-din Monsoon systems. I am not sure if it will work with the non-monsoon systems because I am not sure if they have the same color wires.


----------



## mattylmbr (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

For anyone that cares to know, the monsoon amp in the Wagon is above the CD changer compartment behind the molded foam in the left hand storage area.. I cut a small piece of the foam away and it exposed the harnesses and made them much easier to get to..


----------



## Quick VW (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I installed new subs this weekend using this guide, and wanted to let you know I appreciated your work in putting this together. The tie-down ground was a very cool idea, and works very well.
FYI to others: 
This wiring scheme is the same for '01 Jettas w/ Monsoon. (grey harness amp input)
Right Rear Positive = Brown
Right Rear Negative = Black (right under the brown wire)
Left Rear Positive = White
Left Rear Negative = Black (right under the white wire)
Thanks again!
-Grant


----------



## mattylmbr (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Quick VW)*

Question on the remote wire?? I have the in dash 6 disc changer, so the changer harness in the rear is not hooked up, therefore the grey wire will not work as a remote wire.. Is there a remote wire to the amp?? OR, is there anything else in the rear that I can use as a remote for the amp?? Thanks ahead of time..


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Question on the remote wire?? I have the in dash 6 disc changer, so the changer harness in the rear is not hooked up, therefore the grey wire will not work as a remote wire.. Is there a remote wire to the amp?? OR, is there anything else in the rear that I can use as a remote for the amp?? Thanks ahead of time.. [HR][/HR]​Even though you do not have the 6 cd-changer in the rear, you can still use the grey with in the harness for your remote turn on (unless the rear 6 cd-changer harness has been taken out of the headunit and replaced with the in-dash harness).


----------



## mattylmbr (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Exactly.. To hook up the in dash changer, you have to unhook the harness from the HU, and hook the one from the in dash unit to the HU.. SO, I have no remote from the grey wire.. Any suggestions on what to use since there is nothing to the grey?? (like can one of the monsoon amp wires be used??)
Also, if there is nothing else back there, what color wire is the remote that I can tap from the back of the HU (single din)..


[Modified by mattylmbr, 2:22 AM 2-12-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

OK, since the rear cd-changer has been disconnected and the in-dash cd-changer harness has been connected, is there a grey wire in the in-dash cd-changer harness? I am assuming there has to be because the HU has to tell the in-dash cd-changer that its on. If there isn't, then I would suggest to use an ignition wire. I haven't really done too much investigation as to if there is a remote turn on wire that goes to the monsoon amp. All I know is the four wires that need to be tapped into for the LOC.


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

this may sound stupid, but whats an automotive relay, and how much are they? thanks.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (xtemperedx)*

An automotive relay is like the black box in the picture (the white boxes are also relays, but in our VW's, we have black ones).
The point of a relay is to use a small amount of power to move an armature that is able to switch a much larger amount of power.
HOW A RELAY WORKS


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

is there a way to run the +12v power for the amp from the fuse panel? i would like to avoid having to go through the firewall.
also, what about running a wire from the +12v that powers either the monsoon amp or head in parallel to the amp i am installing for my sub? would there be enough current?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (xtemperedx)*

If you take out the fuse panel, there is a power wire that runs from the battery to it. You could just unscrew that, and attach the power wire that goes to the amp to it. I dont advise you do because you don't want to draw too much current from that wire. It might cause the whole fuse panel to go "kapooie"!


----------



## cujogti (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I have a 2003 gti 1.8t, awesome car........however it lacks in the sound dept! I read your post, very informative. Have u heard if the wiring harness and sequence is the same as in your '02 VR6?? If so, I may proceed with a similar setup. I have a 4 channel amp and a JL 10" sub in a box I want to add for more bass. Anywhere else to buy those wire taps and Line out converters??? Thx 4 the help, CUJO


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (cujogti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a 2003 gti 1.8t, awesome car........however it lacks in the sound dept! I read your post, very informative. Have u heard if the wiring harness and sequence is the same as in your '02 VR6?? If so, I may proceed with a similar setup. I have a 4 channel amp and a JL 10" sub in a box I want to add for more bass. Anywhere else to buy those wire taps and Line out converters??? Thx 4 the help, CUJO







[HR][/HR]​I just turned in my 2002 GTI VR6 yesterday and I got a 2003 Golf 2.0 2-door. I checked all the wiring harness's and they are exactly the same...so yeah...it will work with 2003 Monsoon system's.


----------



## cujogti (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

thx for the help....i will be doing this mod. asap....i just need to find some wire taps and a LOC. -CUJO


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (cujogti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thx for the help....i will be doing this mod. asap....i just need to find some wire taps and a LOC. -CUJO[HR][/HR]​Wire taps...Radio Shack
LOC...I got mine at Radio Shack, but from what I understand, they don't carry them anymore. Go to your local audio shop and get one there, or get one from Best Buy. Just make sure it has ONLY 4 wires.


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

any idea where to get through the firewall on an '03 GTI ?
thanks
mike


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (xtemperedx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]any idea where to get through the firewall on an '03 GTI ?
thanks
mike[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Trevor57 (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

That is not a very good place for a ground. while it may work fine, if somebody happens to be using a little more powerful amp, it could be problematic. you should always ground direct to chassis with no paint. otherwise good stuff.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (150dB Golf4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That is not a very good place for a ground. while it may work fine, if somebody happens to be using a little more powerful amp, it could be problematic. you should always ground direct to chassis with no paint. otherwise good stuff.[HR][/HR]​








In this picture where do you see paint? The ground's connect to the screw and that screw screws into the frame behind it. If you were looking at the picture right above your post...that is a picture of where I ran my power wire through the firewall.


----------



## Trevor57 (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I was looking at the correct picture. That is a tie down in the hatch area. take a dremel to the bolt, and tell me if it is painted.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (150dB Golf4)*

Sorry, that bolt isn't painted. Just because it is black doesn't mean that it is painted. I tested that bolt for a good ground with a tester...and it tested great.


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

hey username.....great write up. I do have a couple questions for you though.
1) You used an external amp correct? Did you simply completely disconnect the monsoon amp....or just disconnect the grey harness? 
2) Can the 12V power source in the trunk be used instead of the battery? 
3) what sub/amp combo did you buy? 
4) My deck (Kenwood 2019V) has RCA out/in, so how can that be used to my advantage.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Mike VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey username.....great write up. I do have a couple questions for you though.
1) You used an external amp correct? Did you simply completely disconnect the monsoon amp....or just disconnect the grey harness? 
2) Can the 12V power source in the trunk be used instead of the battery? 
3) what sub/amp combo did you buy? 
4) My deck (Kenwood 2019V) has RCA out/in, so how can that be used to my advantage. [HR][/HR]​1) I still use the Monsoon amp for the Monsoon system. I just use the aftermarket amp that I have hooked up for my subs.
2) I wouldn't use the 12V power source in the truck due to the fact that I would be leary of blowing some fuse or something. It is just safer to run the power wire right to the battery.
3) I have a MTX 4250D Mono-block amp with 2 10inch MTX Thunder 6000's in a sealed MTX box that was made for the subs my MTX.
4) Since you already have RCA outs on the back of your headunit, then you will not need to buy the line-out converter that I bought and splice into the grey harness.








You will not need to do that step.
All you will need to do is run an RCA cable from the back of your headunit...to your aftermarket amp that you are using to power your subs.
NOTE: make sure that you run the RCA cable and the power wire on opposite sides of the center console.


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

wow...so that should be really easy then. Let me just ask you a couple more things:
1) on the back of my deck....i have what are called PreAmp outputs. I have a total of 4.....2 front and 2 back. I assume I would use the rear two, run those to the amp? correct? 
2) Say i got a standard amp...and not a MONO amp designed for subs. It would look something like this:








Would I connect the subs to the left or right connectors? I assume it wouldnt matter...but I better ask. Then the system control is just the trigger wire from the CD changer harness correct? Thanks a lot pal, I really appreciate this.


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Mike VR6)*

About running the power wire / remote wire.
in the back of my 2003 GTI there is an unused harness for the CD changer. Using a probe, i figured out which pins are the remote and +12V pins, and i used those for my amp. i then grounded my amp AND crossover to a bolt (no paint) that is bolted to the body. i put an in-line fuse (20amps) inbetween the harness and my amp, so that if something didnt work, i would blow the fuse and not my HU.
Everything has worked out fine so far (2 days.) This saved alot of trouble; no running the power wire through the firewall and all around my car!
hope this helps
mike


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (xtemperedx)*

cool thanks!
couple more things
1) how are you guys mounting the subs so they are not rolling around the trunk? 
2) how do you access the spare tire/tools from the trunk.....do you just give that up...or does the floor still lift up?


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Mike VR6)*

i have a bass tube, i stapled the plastic side of a strip of velcro on the bottom of the sub, actually two strips of velcro. it doesnt completely secure the sub, but it doesn't slide around at all. and if i need to get to the tire, i can just pull the tube right out.


----------



## Jack0423 (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (xtemperedx)*

I'm assuming that you cannot simply attach rca connections onto the output wires from the HU. Is the voltage output too high? What is the wattage output, olm load, of the outputs. I planned to install a cadence z9000 (800 watts bridged) into a polk audio mm12 and run the line out back to the monsoon amp or hook up a ppi a200 (old art series amp rated at 50 watts per channel with a very low thd). My past exp. with loc is somethimes they are not the cleanest methods of hooking up an amp.


----------



## RetroGTI (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Jack0423)*

Sweet writeup, this will help me out immensely some time in the near future.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Jack0423)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My past exp. with loc is somethimes they are not the cleanest methods of hooking up an amp.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, but when you are hooking up an aftermarket amp and subs to the stock Monsoon system...that is the only way to go. Thanks to VW for not putting some RCA outs on the back of the HU. I think the sound is great coming thru the LOC. There is no background noise, hissing, snapping, etc. Its like the RCA are coming from RCA outs...but really they are coming from a LOC.
As for your assuming you cant simply attach RCA connections to the output wires coming from the HU...that is exactly what the LOC is doing. That converts the signal from the wire so that you can hook up RCA cables to go from the back of the HU or Monsoon amp to the aftermarket amp.


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

to those who ran the power wire straight from the battery:
Was it hard to take off all of the door sill panels? I am going to be running either 4G or 0/1G cable, so I am just trying to find the quickest way to route the wire while making it hidden in the passenger compartment.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Mike VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]to those who ran the power wire straight from the battery:
Was it hard to take off all of the door sill panels? I am going to be running either 4G or 0/1G cable, so I am just trying to find the quickest way to route the wire while making it hidden in the passenger compartment. [HR][/HR]​I ran mine under the middle console. It is easy to lift up that plastic and put the wire under there.


----------



## Bux82 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Ok, I'm sure this question has been asked 100 times, but if I were to get a Bazooka amplified tube or an Infinity BassLink, how would these instructions be different? Any steps I wouldn't need, or steps I'd have to add? Thanks!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Bux82)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, I'm sure this question has been asked 100 times, but if I were to get a Bazooka amplified tube or an Infinity BassLink, how would these instructions be different? Any steps I wouldn't need, or steps I'd have to add? Thanks!







[HR][/HR]​I am not familiar with either. If I seen a pic of the connections on both...I would be able to tell you what needs to be done.


----------



## Bux82 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Here's a pic of what i'm pretty sure it looks like....(the bazooka). Seems like there's only an input for a wiring harness. What do you think?


----------



## Bux82 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Actually, check out this link...it's the actual manual. Page 10 of 16 has it.
http://www.sasbazooka.com/pdf/current/el_amplified_manual.pdf
Thanks a bunch, man.......


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Bux82)*

After looking at the diagram...here is the conclusion.
Yes, you will indeed need to do everything that I did.
You will only be using 5 of the 13 connections on the back of the Bazooka.
Positive, Ground, Remote, and the two RCA plugs.
Since the Bazooka already has the amp built in...you won't have to deal with mounting the amp. You will simply run the power wire from the battery to the positive terminal on the back of the Bazooka. Then, you will ground the Bazooka at the exact same place I did in the back of the car. Then you will tap the LOC into the proper wires and run your RCA cables from the LOC to the Bazooka. Then you will tap your remote wire into the specified GREY wire and run that to your Bazooka.
Once that is all done...you will be bumpin. If you have any questions, ASK!


----------



## Prop (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

Just to add a few suggestions,
Take out the back deck cover to work with the amp easier. The top has three bolts with plastic covers on (for luggage tie down or something). The covers can be popped open with a screw driver. After the bolts are removed, the top is still held on by plastic clips underneath. Get help or be careful if you don't want to snap one. (BTW these say Audi







) The amp cage is just held in by some bolts.
A lot of people don't want to use the cd changer wire, use a low voltage trigger or LVT off a speaker wire. This is the same way the Monsoon amp turns on. http://www.go2pac.com/products/trigger.htm I have seen a LVT included in a line level converter, unfortunately I can't remember the name. This was a higher priced converter that Circuit City would have had to order. Your best bet would probably be to buy separate.


----------



## Bux82 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Thanks, man. You're a life saver! I just wanted to make sure this was possible- as the wonderful people at a certain electronics store (starts with 'circuit' wanted to charge me 90 bucks for a custom installation, and 4 to six hours! Oh well. One last thing though- She did say i'd need some pretty good cable to suppress the noise commonly heard in Bimmers, VW's, etc...I know a friend who has a '99 Z3, had the same problem. Also, are there any additional accessories I'll need to buy, like one of those switches that transfers power between 2 devices? I'll be doing the job tomorrow. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Bux82)*

has anyone thought about using the power wire from the Monsoon deck to power the new amp? 
I am trying to think of a way to keep from running the wire from the firewall, becuase I know its gonna be a female puppy dog to pull up all the door sill panels


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Bux82)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks, man. You're a life saver! I just wanted to make sure this was possible- as the wonderful people at a certain electronics store (starts with 'circuit' wanted to charge me 90 bucks for a custom installation, and 4 to six hours! Oh well. One last thing though- She did say i'd need some pretty good cable to suppress the noise commonly heard in Bimmers, VW's, etc...I know a friend who has a '99 Z3, had the same problem. Also, are there any additional accessories I'll need to buy, like one of those switches that transfers power between 2 devices? I'll be doing the job tomorrow. Thanks for all your help.







[HR][/HR]​I am running just the LOC without any type of device to supress noice coming from the wires that were tapped into. With my setup, I have absolutly no background noise coming from the subs at all. NOTHING. As for asseccories to transfer power between two devices...what are the two devices?


----------



## Bux82 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

No 2 devices....I think these guys were just throwing random sh*t in there








oh well.
Which 2 wires would you recommend tapping into?
***update***
actually, did you have to pull your stock unit to tap the wires? if so, what'd you use to get into those removal slots?


[Modified by Bux82, 9:18 AM 3-5-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Bux82)*

First you need to get a "line out converter" AKA: LOC. You will be taping that LOC into 4 wires. If you don't have the Monsoon, you will have to get special keys to get your headunit out. Because you will have to tap into the wires behind the headunit rather then at the Monsoon amp. If you look at the first page, you will see what four wires need to be tapped into.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Then you will tap the LOC into the proper wires and run your RCA cables from the LOC to the Bazooka. Then you will tap your remote wire into the specified GREY wire and run that to your Bazooka.
Once that is all done...you will be bumpin. If you have any questions, ASK![HR][/HR]​hold up hold up... 
The bazooka has speaker-level inputs. There's no need for the LOC.


----------



## Bux82 (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (^Doogie)*

so if i don't need a LOC, what do I do?
I do have the Monsoon, so I'm assuming I could tap into those wires somehow...


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Bux82)*

Instead of tapping the LOC into the wires he described, you'll tap those same wires and feed them straight into the high level inputs on the bazooka.
*From the Bazooka manual:* 
If the source unit has only speaker outputs * (read: your system) * , use the high-level inputs of the Amplified Bazooka.
If the source has both high and low level outputs, we recommend using the high level inputs over the low level inputs, due to the configuration of the Amplified Bazooka's balanced input circuit.


[Modified by ^Doogie, 12:52 PM 3-5-2003]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (^Doogie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Then you will tap the LOC into the proper wires and run your RCA cables from the LOC to the Bazooka. Then you will tap your remote wire into the specified GREY wire and run that to your Bazooka.
Once that is all done...you will be bumpin. If you have any questions, ASK!
hold up hold up... 
The bazooka has speaker-level inputs. There's no need for the LOC.
[HR][/HR]​Good luck tapping four wires from the Monsoon amp and running them to the Bazooka...and having good sound quality. For sure you will have crackeling and poping sounds coming from the Bazooka. But hey, if you wanna do it that way...go for it. It's your choice.

EDIT: As for what they say in the manual...tapping a LOC into the wires and running the RCA's to the Bazooka is no matter what better than just tapping into the wires and running wire to the high level inputs. Even if the manual says that the Bazooka has a "balanced input circuit".
"If the source unit has only speaker outputs (read: your system) , use the high-level inputs of the Amplified Bazooka.
If the source has both high and low level outputs, we recommend using the high level inputs over the low level inputs, due to the configuration of the Amplified Bazooka's balanced input circuit."


[Modified by user name unknown, 3:35 PM 3-5-2003]


----------



## Jack0423 (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I just completed installing the sub and the amp. The sound improvement is almost impossible to describe, and in all honesty it really wasn't hard to do. I recommend running your power cable down the drivers side. The plastice is not hard to pull up, and there is enough room to run a 4 gauge power cable down it. Perhaps the cleanest way to install as well. You can only see the power cable for about three inches under the dash and thats if you look hard. This mod saved me about $600 in instalation fees and a new head unit. Thanks for the great write up.


----------



## eparusel (Jun 13, 2002)

For my ground, I used one of my rear seat belt mounting points... I did a bit of careful sanding right where the ring terminal meets. Much prettier IMHO, and might just have less resistance...
And please, nobody use the power feed from their monsoon amp for their sub amp!








You won't regret spending the extra time to do it right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected]@sted (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (eparusel)*

I need some help with this. I have run a seperate power from the power block underneath the dash, remote from the fusebox, and ground to the rear seatbelt anchor. When I reconnect the battery, my HU says SAFE for 3-4 seconds, then it stays at MONSOON and won't do anything else. The amp powers up fine but the HU will not. I originally tapped the outputs of the monsoon amp (found a different set of instructions on vortex indicating those were the ones to tap) but have recently found this thread and now I have tapped the inputs into the amp. My LOC does have 2 extra wires for ground, but that doesn't seem to matter. This is not an issue with the radio code, because when that comes up, it gives you the number 1000 and you are supposed to put in your code. I also took the amp to the front of the car, and hooked up power and ground right off the battery and ran a 10' RCA from the LOC to the amp and hooked the sub up and it worked no problem. I have been working on this for 2 nights after work and am so frustrated. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide ([email protected]@sted)*

Since the D-Din HU is coming up in SAFE mode...there must be something with the connection at the back of the HU.


----------



## [email protected]@sted (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I am going to check the back of the HU tonight, but I don't think this is it. It's a 2001 so its a single DIN but that doesn't really matter. When I uninstalled the entire amp setup, the HU came on just fine. Then installed again and no HU. It comes up safe because I disconnected the battery. Then when it tries to come on like normal, it just says MONSOON. If I press the power button, the display goes away on the HU and will not come back up again. I am hoping I didn't fry the MONSOON amp or the HU. The weird thing was, when the LOC was still hooked up to the outputs, I brought the amp to the front of the car and powered it right off the battery and ran a 10' RCA cable to the LOC and the HU, amp, and sub worked just fine. It just won't work right installed in the trunk.







Thanks for the help.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide ([email protected]@sted)*

Maybe it's the ground wire then... Try moving it elsewhere, or disconnecting it from the amp when it's up front, see if you get the same effect.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide ([email protected]@sted)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am going to check the back of the HU tonight, but I don't think this is it. It's a 2001 so its a single DIN but that doesn't really matter. When I uninstalled the entire amp setup, the HU came on just fine. Then installed again and no HU. It comes up safe because I disconnected the battery. Then when it tries to come on like normal, it just says MONSOON. If I press the power button, the display goes away on the HU and will not come back up again. I am hoping I didn't fry the MONSOON amp or the HU. The weird thing was, when the LOC was still hooked up to the outputs, I brought the amp to the front of the car and powered it right off the battery and ran a 10' RCA cable to the LOC and the HU, amp, and sub worked just fine. It just won't work right installed in the trunk.







Thanks for the help.[HR][/HR]​You are saying that when you connect the aftermarket amp right to the battery everything works fine. I would suggest you run the power wire to the battery anyways and ground the amp at the location that I showed in the tutorial. Try that and see if it works. If it doesn't, then something must be wrong with either the monsoon hu or the monsoon amp.


----------



## warura (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (GTIdaho)*

Does anyone know the pin codes, but for the cd changer trunk connector? need to know which pins is 12V and which are Ground... if so I am about to terminate my engine noise the cd changer does! plz help me


----------



## [email protected]@sted (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (warura)*

Ok, I am going out of town this weekend, so I needed to clean up the garage. I uninstalled everything last night, but I couldn't get the HU to power on. I disconnected the battery ground several times last night, but that did nothing. So I left the ground disconnected all day today and now the HU works fine. I really don't think it has to do with the power and ground of the aftermarket amp. When I get back, I am going to hook power, remote and ground up to the aftermarket amp and see what happens. It really seems like the HU or the Monsoon amp does not like me tapping in to the speaker leads on the Monsoon amp. I guess we'll see what happens next weekend. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide ([email protected]@sted)*

nm


[Modified by user name unknown, 7:42 PM 3-21-2003]


----------



## Viper9 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Hey Ya'll, I found a really good place to ground in the Jetta's. Reason I am posting this, is I have heard it is better to ground directly to the chassy, I am not sure if this makes a difference, but I hear it all the time, and read it in tutorials and such. I think pictures speak louder than words, so just follow this link ...
http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=289178&page=2
this is my sounddomain page, and in the last pictue, you can see how the grounds are piggy-backed.
-good luck


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Viper9)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Ya'll, I found a really good place to ground in the Jetta's. Reason I am posting this, is I have heard it is better to ground directly to the chassy, I am not sure if this makes a difference, but I hear it all the time, and read it in tutorials and such. I think pictures speak louder than words, so just follow this link ...
http://www.sounddomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=289178&page=2
this is my sounddomain page, and in the last pictue, you can see how the grounds are piggy-backed.
-good luck[HR][/HR]​


----------



## SaGat1.8T (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (SaGat1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RR_DarkManX (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Gateway337CT)*

Okay, im new at this...im gonna tell you what i have real quick and id appreciate it if someone would tell me what i need to do...thanks.
I have a 2001 jetta....i got a kenwood deck in with 2 pairs of preamp out puts....i have an 81000D MTX mono amplifier, and two 12" alpine type-r subs in a sealed box. What am i gonna have to do to get everything running? like what do i have to wire to where? and am i gonna need any extra equipment, etc?
So i just need to know how to hook the amp up to the battery, the amp to the two subs..and the amp to the deck...and what im gonna need to do it.

...and yes i dont know what im doing im new at this once again.








any help would be very much appreciated!! thank you.


[Modified by RR_DarkManX, 11:35 PM 4-19-2003]


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (RR_DarkManX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Okay, im new at this...im gonna tell you what i have real quick and id appreciate it if someone would tell me what i need to do...thanks.
I have a 2001 jetta....i got a kenwood deck in with 2 pairs of preamp out puts....i have an 81000D MTX mono amplifier, and two 12" alpine type-r subs in a sealed box. What am i gonna have to do to get everything running? like what do i have to wire to where? and am i gonna need any extra equipment, etc?
So i just need to know how to hook the amp up to the battery, the amp to the two subs..and the amp to the deck...and what im gonna need to do it.

...and yes i dont know what im doing im new at this once again.








any help would be very much appreciated!! thank you.

[Modified by RR_DarkManX, 11:35 PM 4-19-2003][HR][/HR]​first of all: READ THE POST from the beginning







its all there
but basically.....hook up power wire from battery to amp, ground the amp. Hook up remote wire from back of deck to the amp. Run RCA's from the deck to the amp, and plug in. Run speaker wire from amp to the subs. Presto. Did I forget anything? .....oh yea...put the fuse in near the battery box. 
EDIT: AND BE CAREFUL...if you are completely unsure...better be safe and not do it at all


[Modified by Mike VR6, 10:07 PM 4-19-2003]


----------



## RR_DarkManX (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Mike VR6)*

i should be alright. thank you...i just needed a summary of what needed to be done. thanks.


----------



## Kloster (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (GTIdaho)*

I have a 2002 VR6 GTI with the Moonsoon stereo and last night I installed my basslink, I have a quick question. I followed the amp install guide and everthing was perfect. Except your reply to that post was this:
Gray Amp connector (Speaker level Input from HU) Most people tap the rear lines for Subs.
14 +LR
15 - LR
17 - RR
18 +RR
20 +LF
21 - LF
23 + RF
24 - RF
Now on the RR and LR the positive was the colored but for pin #24 that reply above states was the green is neg . Is that corect. The basslink has line inputs for both the RR/LR and RF/LF. I want to install both but it seems weird that geen is neg, considering that on the RR/LR the colored is pos.
Thanks


----------



## cweemin (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Kloster)*

I don't see a hole like the one shown in the pic. I have a 2003 GTI...any1 have any pointers?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (cweemin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cweemin* »_I don't see a hole like the one shown in the pic. I have a 2003 GTI...any1 have any pointers?

It should be there...


----------



## perf311 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (cweemin)*

i'll answer your question and then post another of my own...
the little "grommet" on my 03 1.8T jetta didn't look like that in the pics on the main page, for one main reason: the grommet on page 1 has a set of wires going into it but mine didn't. it took me like 15 mins to verify that that was the correct one to remove. i climbed down under my pedals inside my car and found the back end of the rubber piece. with like 1 pound of pressure it popped right out, revealing daylight. from the engine bay, the grommet is about 8 inches under the bottom of the windshield, and it's just a little black piece prolly a little bigger than the diameter of a nickle.
now my question: the relay switch recommended to not fry my h/u... what does it look like and where can i get it? i went into Checker auto parts but all i was able to say was "30 amp automotive relay"... when the lady didn't know what i wanted, i said "it's got 4 inputs... 12v, ground, cd changer, amp remote"... she still wasn't able to point me in the right direction. so any pictures or a url of the part for sale would be great. thanks in advance.


----------



## Shadowaic (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (perf311)*

I tried hooking my amp remote wire up to the gray wire in the changer harness, and am getting nothing. Granted, i have an 01 non-monsoon, but harness looks the same. Should i be using a diff wire?


----------



## perf311 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Shadowaic)*

is everything else wired correctly? hook the remote wire directly to the 12v power wire. it should work then. if it doesn't, something else is wrong.


----------



## TheFritz11 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Shadowaic)*

it should work when you connect it to the grey wire. check the connection to make sure everything is connected good.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Shadowaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shadowaic* »_I tried hooking my amp remote wire up to the gray wire in the changer harness, and am getting nothing. Granted, i have an 01 non-monsoon, but harness looks the same. Should i be using a diff wire?

make sure all your connection are good. the grey with will only turn on the amp when the head unit it turned on. Make sure the head unit is turned on. If it is turned off even though your car is running...it still will not work.


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I thought I would confirm a post you had at the begining. You were wondering if the color codes for the 2003's with the monsoon are the same as previous years and they are. I had no problem installing this thing. peice of cake thanx man.


----------



## sapiendut (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Kain420)*

I've asked this question before but there was no answer so I'm going to ask again here.
1. I have a d-din 2003.5 Jetta 1.8T HU (NON-MONSOON)
2. I want to add a sub by tapping the speaker-level out to LOC to amp then to sub.
question:
Where should I tap the speaker cable to connect the LOC? Behind the HU, from the speakers, or where else?


----------



## balticbora2k2 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (perf311)*

Try Radio Shack that's where I picked mine up. It's where all the relays and switchs are.


----------



## turbosilver (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

Q my lights dim when i listen to stereo too loud ????
MK 4 gti 1.8T


----------



## nunzo319 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (turbosilver)*

get a capacitor


----------



## kgokal (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (nunzo319)*

Has anyone figured out the Remote wire on the Monsoon Amp harness?


----------



## wurz (Jun 28, 2003)

i have a double din NON-monsoon system in a 2k3 Golf.
i don't have that same grey harness in the rear. how will i tap into the stereo, without a lot of modification to the wiring?


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

Does the Monsoon HU also have the yellow socket at the back?
If so, you can use a Blaupunkt Adapter to get two pairs of line
outs and a remote wire from the HU. I know that the single
din HU carries this socket. Can someone check this out? 
Makes the install much easier once you have the adapter. I 
know its not available from crutchfield - works with Blau and OEM 
VW Single din HU so far.


----------



## jpgti18t (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Irie18Turbo)*

hi.
will the blaupunkt adapter you are talking about with the 2 sets of rca's and a remote wire work on the monsoon sound system in my 2002 gti 1.8t?
i am about to connect my system by tapping into the rear speakers as suggested in the initial diagram at the beginning of this thread.
but it seems like this blaupunkt solution is alot easier.
jp


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (jpgti18t)*

i have everything connected and it's not working amp turns on i have power but no sound but i do hear a funny sound from the amp like a low buzzz or something i check the ground OK power OK lines comming off the amp to the converter what the hell ...


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (jpgti18t)*

I'm trying to find out if the monsoon HU has the socket for the Blau adapter.
Its a yellow socket at the back of the HU. If anyone can check it would help
out a bunch of folks. Thanks.


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Irie18Turbo)*

Ok so I'm trying to do this on a Passat and I'm having some trouble w/the remote switch. The grey wire is not giving me any juice at all. The grey wire isn't even attached to a pin. I was however able to get a signal from the purple wire - however the amp is now on constantly and won't turn off. Is this the wrong wire?


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Srexy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Srexy* »_Ok so I'm trying to do this on a Passat and I'm having some trouble w/the remote switch. The grey wire is not giving me any juice at all. The grey wire isn't even attached to a pin. I was however able to get a signal from the purple wire - however the amp is now on constantly and won't turn off. Is this the wrong wire?

You will have to use a multimeter to check which wire powers up with a +12v
when the radio is on. I assume you are tapping into the CD changer wiring.


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Irie18Turbo)*

The Blaupunkt adapter does work with monsoon head units. It plugs in where
the yellow dummy plug sits and provides the line-outs and remote.
I just got done wiring my '01 Wolfsburg and I have to say the install instructions
are totally off colorwise. Maybe those colors are fine for '02s and '03s and
maybe some '01s but my Wolfsburg has no "grey adapter" and the closest 
color adapter (black) doesn't have these: 

_Quote »_ Right Rear Positive = Brown
Right Rear Negative = Black (right under the brown wire)
Left Rear Positive = White 
Left Rear Negative = Black (right under the white wire)

So what's the deal? I doubt VWOA did something special with the wolfsburg's
wiring. Unless I can get updated colors for the wires, I'm gonna wait on
my blaupunkt adapters to come in. Getting a bunch. 
I would still like to know what's up with the wire colors though.


----------



## jpgti18t (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Irie18Turbo)*

hi Irie18turbo.
thanks for hooking me up with the blaupunkt adapter info.
i do have one question.... will this adapter, if plugged into a amp and sub actually sound better with monsoon system than my current setup... which is my amp tapping into rear speaker lines for signal?
here is the deal. my car is a lease with 18 months left on it... and i have yet to decide if i am keeping it after the lease it up... it's mint with 14k miles 2002 leather, sunroof 17's, monsoon, etc.
i am seriously contemplating yanking the entire monsoon system and replacing it with all boston component speakers and a 10 inch boston sub in a tight sealed box, 2 alpine amps, and an alpine head unit.
the only problem i have with this install of amp and sub.... is this.... my current monsoon system actually sounds better *without* the addition of the amp and sub. the problem with this line level install is this.... you are tapping into a full signal that, when adjusted via the bass knob on the HU, totally screws with the sound clarity because it removes the necessary signals from reaching the monsoon speakers... and, in fact, removes some of the signal from reaching the bass amp.
this is a terrible way of adding a sub to the system.... you have to adjust your bass, mid, and treble for each and every cd.... not to mention the fader.
i am yanking this setup due to the lack of control and the overall a$$ sound it has created in my otherwise decent stock system.
my new theory on all of this.... i am either going to deal with what i have in the car (which is not that bad) or yank it all in favor of super high end quality stuff (i.e boston, etc)
i will get up with you if i need the adapter.
peace-out


_Modified by jpgti18t at 3:59 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## wurz (Jun 28, 2003)

thanks for that great info on the blau stuff. where can i get it tho, since crutchfield doesn't carry it?


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (wurz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wurz* »_thanks for that great info on the blau stuff. where can i get it tho, since crutchfield doesn't carry it?

I'm getting some in a couple days. By friday I should have em.


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Irie18Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irie18Turbo* »_
You will have to use a multimeter to check which wire powers up with a +12v
when the radio is on. I assume you are tapping into the CD changer wiring.


OK - so forgive me for my ignorance but is this a constant current or just a one-time pop to let the amp/changer know that the h/u is online? I realize that I'm going to have to look for a 12v current that comes on when the h/u is switched on, but should it stay on?


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Srexy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Srexy* »_
OK - so forgive me for my ignorance but is this a constant current or just a one-time pop to let the amp/changer know that the h/u is online? I realize that I'm going to have to look for a 12v current that comes on when the h/u is switched on, but should it stay on?

Should stay on once HU is on.


----------



## szhaider (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Irie18Turbo)*

Since someone is kind enough to put up tutorials...could someone else be just as kind as to put or suggest a similiar tutorial for installing subs and amps in an Audi A4 96? So generous will he be!








Big ups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wurz (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (Irie18Turbo)*

hey, have those adaptors come in yet? i'm gonna need one soon.








or, can you just give me the part number?


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (wurz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wurz* »_hey, have those adaptors come in yet? i'm gonna need one soon.








or, can you just give me the part number?

Adapters not in yet. Any day now. Sorry.
Will update as soon as they get here.


----------



## red5sp1.8T (May 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Irie18Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irie18Turbo* »_The Blaupunkt adapter does work with monsoon head units. It plugs in where
the yellow dummy plug sits and provides the line-outs and remote.


Are you sure about this?







It has been my understanding that the adapter only works with single-din non-mosoon head units. I hope I'm wrong because I could use this thing on my 2002 Passat w double-din monsoon


----------



## FunkinGTI (Jul 15, 2003)

02 GTI double-din Monsoon does anyone know where the rear amp is at.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## jpgti18t (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (FunkinGTI)*

dude.
are you joking?
how could you buy a car and not know where stuff is?
or worse, how could the salesman get away without telling you.
sorry, but i'm just being real.
anyhow.
--open hatchback
--insert head
--turn head to left side of trunk area.
--see left side panel with two (2) knobs
--open side panel via two (2) twist knobs
--look at amp.
--pull head out of car.
--say to yourself. "wow, that is a clever place to put it"
--hooray VW
jp


----------



## FunkinGTI (Jul 15, 2003)

Does anyone have the schematics for the non monsoon system to hook up the LOC should I go with the rear speakers or to the back of the HU.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (jpgti18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpgti18t* »_hi Irie18turbo.
thanks for hooking me up with the blaupunkt adapter info.
i do have one question.... will this adapter, if plugged into a amp and sub actually sound better with monsoon system than my current setup... which is my amp tapping into rear speaker lines for signal?
here is the deal. my car is a lease with 18 months left on it... and i have yet to decide if i am keeping it after the lease it up... it's mint with 14k miles 2002 leather, sunroof 17's, monsoon, etc.
i am seriously contemplating yanking the entire monsoon system and replacing it with all boston component speakers and a 10 inch boston sub in a tight sealed box, 2 alpine amps, and an alpine head unit.
the only problem i have with this install of amp and sub.... is this.... my current monsoon system actually sounds better *without* the addition of the amp and sub. the problem with this line level install is this.... you are tapping into a full signal that, when adjusted via the bass knob on the HU, totally screws with the sound clarity because it removes the necessary signals from reaching the monsoon speakers... and, in fact, removes some of the signal from reaching the bass amp.
this is a terrible way of adding a sub to the system.... you have to adjust your bass, mid, and treble for each and every cd.... not to mention the fader.
i am yanking this setup due to the lack of control and the overall a$$ sound it has created in my otherwise decent stock system.
my new theory on all of this.... i am either going to deal with what i have in the car (which is not that bad) or yank it all in favor of super high end quality stuff (i.e boston, etc)
i will get up with you if i need the adapter.
peace-out
_Modified by jpgti18t at 3:59 AM 7-8-2003_

I get you. I think your install was done wrong. Two ways of doing it..
Tapping into the line-level signals going to the monsoon for the sub
amp or tapping into the speaker level inputs with an adjustable high
to low converter. That signal sent to the sub amp should be of the correct
impedance. Note that the gain on the amp has to be adjusted also to 
match the signal level. 
Recommended that you crank up the volume 3/4 with the gain turned
down. Adjust gain on sub amp till it just starts to distort.. then back off.
You should be good there.


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (red5sp1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red5sp1.8T* »_
Are you sure about this?







It has been my understanding that the adapter only works with single-din non-mosoon head units. I hope I'm wrong because I could use this thing on my 2002 Passat w double-din monsoon









I have the schematic of the monsoon head unit to prove it.
It is possible that the monsoon's amp may be plugged in there.
In that case the adapter wouldn't work. You'd just need to tap into
the low outputs to the monsoon amp from the yellow socket. 
That's a pretty simple install..



_Modified by Irie18Turbo at 4:43 PM 7-25-2003_


----------



## abezTurb0 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (2.ohh)*

i want to install an aftermarket radio in my '03 Jetta. i have the monsoon. do you know if you need to have another harness to bypass the monsoon amp if i simply want to push my speakers off of the new radio i want to install. wow, long sentence. i apologize if this topic has been covered. i am in the process of finding the information, but i haven't been lucky yet. the radio is a 200 ( 50 x 4 into 4 ohms) Watt amp, so i figured it would sound more powerful than the monsoon amp. but, i am not sure what the ohms are on the speakers. any information would be great. 
thanks,
abe...


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (red5sp1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red5sp1.8T* »_
Are you sure about this?







It has been my understanding that the adapter only works with single-din non-mosoon head units. I hope I'm wrong because I could use this thing on my 2002 Passat w double-din monsoon









I aint







I confirmed that the adapter works with the * Single DIN
Monsoon & Non-Monsoon * so far. Did it myself. As suspected the amp takes
its input from the brown adapter on that system and had the yellow adapter
labelled as line out for external amp. Just need to confirm it wired similarly on
double din monsoon.
How hard is it for someone to slide their radio to check? Will make all these
self installs much easier.


_Modified by Irie18Turbo at 5:05 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## BARzeero (Jul 24, 2003)

ok guys, i've followed every step in that tutorial, easy and clean install. except- i am having more trouble figuring out how to connect this relay than it took me to find that damn grommit! i bought the relay, but am clueless as to how to connect it... simple things confuse me. help?


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (BARzeero)*

Forget the relay. Don't need it.


----------



## kreenuts (Jul 26, 2003)

I have a 2002 Jetta monsoon system....i'm going to follow this tutorial, but i need to figure out how to remove the damn bracket to the monsoon amp at the top of my trunk! i cant access the wires i need to get to...has anyone had success with this?


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (kreenuts)*

Ok... I hooked up the LOC behind the HU, and followed the wiring diagram. I installed the amp in the trunk with the remote turn on coming from the cd changer control. The amp turns on when it should, but I get no sound out of it. I know it works, it was in my last car. I've played with all the gains, and still nothing except a little "thud" when it turns on and off. Where am I losing the signal???


----------



## Skeyelab (Apr 15, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Ok, i have an older (6-7 years) Kenwood combo amp/sub that sounds pretty damn good in a car this sized, my question is about the turn on circuit. Is the connector on my amp labeled "P.Con" what i connect to the grey wire from the changer harness/power on relay?








Thanks
Eric


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Skeyelab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeyelab* »_Ok, i have an older (6-7 years) Kenwood combo amp/sub that sounds pretty damn good in a car this sized, my question is about the turn on circuit. Is the connector on my amp labeled "P.Con" what i connect to the grey wire from the changer harness/power on relay?








Thanks
Eric

yeah...that is where you would connect it


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (Irie18Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irie18Turbo* »_Forget the relay. Don't need it.

Ok.. Lemme re-phrase that. If you have a Blaupunkt adapter
use the remote line from there to turn your amp on. If you 
use the grey wire it *may* blow your amp. I can see
it happening. Actually after a month of running fine.. my amp
blew out when I turned it on. It may be that the amp was 
defective as well as tapping directly into the grey wire was the
culprit. I think I may try the relay version just to see how it 
works. Can't hurt.


----------



## perf311 (Sep 1, 2002)

the relay works beautifully and can be had for like 4 bucks at any local store.


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NEW Beetle monsoon wiring*

Hi all, 
I've been trying to set up a sub in the trunk in my NB (2002 GLX Monsoon, rear. door and dash speakers)and cannot get a proper signal. I used Golf info to get a hot lead from the rear speaker lines into the hot input (non-signal) but all I get is mids or highs/ whats going on? I removed the drivers side door panel as well and found that the identical wire coloring is being used on the door speaker as well as the rear left? Whats what? To complicate things more when I set the HU to right rear only so I can test the line I get bass only from the door speaker no matter what(fader all to rear, balance to all left, still the door speaker gives some bass). Somebody help me out here. The power leads all worked including the grey turn on lin







e. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## R30SC (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (^Doogie)*

_Modified by R30SC at 10:06 AM 9-8-2003_


----------



## R30SC (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (^Doogie)*

_Modified by R30SC at 10:06 AM 9-8-2003_


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (R30SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R30SC* »_Your a dumb *** if you can't figure that out. My 4 year old sister can school you on how to run wire thru your cheap f-ing car.























whoa whoa.....easy pal


----------



## DNMonty (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: (perf311)*

OK, I've tapped the wires for signal as documented, but I don't have a changer, so I don't have access to the "grey wire". Is there anywhere upstream I can tap into it without removing the carpeting and such? Also, in an attempt to find a place to tap the Monsoon inputs, I pulled up the trim piece over the back passenger side door threshold to see if I could hide a tap easier there. Now my airbag light is on. I would assume it is a VAG-COM reset thing, but are these things that picky? I am planning to run a #4 superflex cable for power from the battery down the driver's side, I'm assuming I should install that before getting the airbag light reset in the event it trips when pulling up that side too.







Perf311, you seem to have the same car as I, I just want to confirm everything works fine in yours. I am only looking to run a PPI A600 into 2 or possibly 4 Kicker Comp 10s.


----------



## Skeyelab (Apr 15, 2001)

*Re: (DNMonty)*

you do not need the changer to access the gray wire, i do not have one either. you just locate the harness that would connect to the changer if you had one.


----------



## DNMonty (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: (Skeyelab)*

K, I followed the directions and hooked up everything as directed.
#4 superflex (blue to match the car) from battery to fuse holder (60A fuse) through grommet in the firewall, under the dash to the driver's side threshold. Wire buried perfectly.
#4 in Silver to ground via the passenger side seat belt retainer bolt.
30A relay for grey cd-changer wire
tapped into the Monsoon inputs and tied them into the speaker level inputs on my crossover.
Found the cause of my airbag light when checking the passenger side before, I inadvertantly unplugged the harness from the sensor next to the back seat under the trim piece. (I'm assuming the VAG-COM will reset when I bring it in for my oil change)
Mounted only 2 Kicker C10a's powered by my PPI A600 and it rattled my trunk tooo much already.
The car came with the spoiler and I figured it would rattle, but I had to stuff a rag in between the metal back dash and the interior panel because it was bouncing like crazy. The license plate rattles real bad, but my last car's were easily remedied by a tube of silicon caulk to alleviate that. (Home Depot, here I come tomorrow)
Just wanted to thank all who commented in this thread as it helped immensly.
Also wanted to add further confirmation that the process works fine on a 03 Jetta GLS w/DDMonsoon.
Now to get rid of the rattles and I'll add my other pair of 10's into the cabinet.


----------



## DNMonty (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: (DNMonty)*

Update:
Now my amp no longer turns on with the HU, I confirmed that the relay is clicking on/off, will investigate further to confirm if the relay contacts just arent working or not now.


----------



## DNMonty (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: (DNMonty)*

Initial problem found and resolved:
Faulty fuse. It's a glass barrel type with gold plated end caps, connection between the caps and the solder/fuse material let go.
New issue:
Wiring for LOC seems screwed up. If I have both left and right inputs connected, I get erratic hum and noise, but with one or the other connected it's fine. Me thinks there is a polarity issue with the chosen wires, (which passes through my crossover) and causes a little confusion when connected. I though it a little strange that the wires in the plug were arranged the way they were, I'd bet they are backwards on the right channel. For now I have a single signal split to both channels on the amp and it rocks. Subs are basically mono anyways.


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (DNMonty)*

Ensure power and signal wires are run down different sides of the car.
If you run them together you will get hum and static.


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Irie18Turbo)*

I did this mod about 4 months ago and I will say that, while ingenious I will have to say its low quality stereo work. If your serious about car audio then this is not the way to go. The two wires you tap into with an RCA converter is not meant to run those kind of tones. It is not filtered. If you have a decent setup this may damage your sub because you get too many mids and highs thorough it. remember the wires you tapped into are meant for your little mid speakers in your car. NOT A SUB. If you are going to buy an amp and a sub you should probably buy an after market deck first. I checked on http:www.crutchfield.com and they have the double din and single din wiring harnesses for all the vws out there. for a while I couldn't get a 2003 double din wiring harness (that is why I did this mod) but and aftermarket deck is seriously the best way to go. No offense is intended unknown guy this is an awsome write up. I am impressed but it just wasn't meant to be bro.


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Irie18Turbo)*

I did this mod about 4 months ago and I will say that, while ingenious I will have to say its low quality stereo work. If your serious about car audio then this is not the way to go. The two wires you tap into with an RCA converter is not meant to run those kind of tones. It is not filtered. If you have a decent setup this may damage your sub because you get too many mids and highs thorough it. remember the wires you tapped into are meant for your little mid speakers in your car. NOT A SUB. If you are going to buy an amp and a sub you should probably buy an after market deck first. I checked on http:www.crutchfield.com and they have the double din and single din wiring harnesses for all the vws out there. for a while I couldn't get a 2003 double din wiring harness (that is why I did this mod) but and aftermarket deck is seriously the best way to go. No offense is intended unknown guy this is an awsome write up. I am impressed but it just wasn't meant to be bro.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kain420)*

finaly got my system to work with the monsoon system and i love my music again.. 2 15 inch kicker xpl's and a 600 watt ppi amp it just bangs


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Kain420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kain420* »_I did this mod about 4 months ago and I will say that, while ingenious I will have to say its low quality stereo work. If your serious about car audio then this is not the way to go. The two wires you tap into with an RCA converter is not meant to run those kind of tones. It is not filtered. If you have a decent setup this may damage your sub because you get too many mids and highs thorough it. remember the wires you tapped into are meant for your little mid speakers in your car. NOT A SUB. If you are going to buy an amp and a sub you should probably buy an after market deck first. I checked on http:www.crutchfield.com and they have the double din and single din wiring harnesses for all the vws out there. for a while I couldn't get a 2003 double din wiring harness (that is why I did this mod) but and aftermarket deck is seriously the best way to go. No offense is intended unknown guy this is an awsome write up. I am impressed but it just wasn't meant to be bro.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you tap into the wires that I specified...then you are tapping into the REAR speakers which are actually the low/sub speakers. The lower fronts on the doors are your mids.


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*double din*

I did exactly what you said and I'm telling you when you wire up at 1000 watt 1 ohm amp to a 2 or 1.5 or a 1 ohm sub you are not going to get the right kind of quality your supposed to especially when your in a SPL contest hitting 100 cycles or lower. The quality just isn't there. now if your hooking up 2 MTX 10" with a 4 or 8 ohm load and a fair quality amp then yea mabey you can get by with it but as I stated before if your going to spend the money on a sub(s) and an amp you should just invest in an aftermarket deck and a 10 dollar wiring harness seeing that the VW factory deck is poor quality anyway. they make great cars.... But I would never buy a sony brand car if you catch my drift. I mean an example of VW sound quality is that the disc changer for the car has to be a panisonic. HMMM Ya its just better to go aftermarket. If you get in a pinch then this is great but still...not meant to be.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: double din (Kain420)*

This how-to is not meant to help you set up a competition system.


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: double din (user name unknown)*

Your still missing my point. i will simplify.
If your going to the trouble to buy an aftermarket amp, and a sub(s) then your going to spend about 300 dollars at a minimum thats if you get crappy 8" subs and a 150 2 channel amp. You have already spent more on stereo equipment that you would if you bought an aftermarket deck. you can get a sony explode for 100 dollars and a harness for 12 dollars. If you can afford a quality car like a volkswagen and an amp and subs... You can probably afford an aftermarket deck. Like I said before your obviously very smart because you did an awsome write up. You'll probably end up working for NSA later in life. BUT If you are going to do anything at all to the audio system in your car, then I would advise you to listen to my advise and invest in an aftermarket deck. It would be the best investment out of the whole audio spectrum in your car. no sarcasm or smartass intent in my posts unknown guy you did somthing without a write up that I had to read about to do. My hats off to you but the above stated is my opinion after doing both. It isn't somthing that VW stock deck was designed for.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: double din (Kain420)*

I am not saying you are wrong. But the reason I did it like this...and kept the stock deck is because the car is an employee lease from VoA. I wanted to be able to install subs...without messing with the headunit wiring harness. I didn't want to have to cut any wires. The install into the VR6 took a good 2 hours...because I had to cut all the wiring to size. It took about 10 minutes to remove. Then when I got the 2.SL0, the install took at tops 15 minutes. I would love to get an aftermarket headunit...but the employee lease stops me from doing it. If there way a way to install one without cutting any wires at all...then I would be all over it.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: double din (user name unknown)*

I was sitting here thinking about this tutorial and I was wondering:
Is there anyone that has used this tutorial to install their subs on a car equiped with a double-din non-monsoon headunit? If so, I would like to know if it worked out!?!?


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: double din (user name unknown)*

You don't have to cut any wires to install an aftermarket deck at all. All you have to do is get a car audio place to pop your VW deck out and and unplug it. take the 12 dollar harness and splice it in your new deck and just plug it in! no cutting at all. I know what your saying because I am phobic about cutting wires in my car also. The only thing you have to do when you want to put the VW deck back in is pull and unplug the aftermarket one, and plug in the VW one and push it in your dash and *click* it locks in place. i had to do this in my 2001 jetta and it took 2 and 1/2 minutes. no cutting required.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: double din (Kain420)*

I always thought I had to cut the OEM wiring harness to install an aftermarket deck. I just went to enfig.com to check out what they had for aftermarket headunit wiring. Looks like they have the harness I would need for $10. Looks like there will be an aftermarket deck going into my car in the future. This will also help in the installation of my iPod. I will make sure I get a deck with aux inputs.


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: double din (user name unknown)*

glad I could help bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kain420 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: double din (Kain420)*

I almost forgot you will need and antenna adapter so you can plug your factory antenna into you aftermarket deck go to http://www.crutchfield.comits like $15.00 this is the itme number:
12040EU20


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: double din (Kain420)*

http://www.enfig.com seems to sell everything that I need! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bradiroff (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Skeyelab)*

Stands for Power Constant..yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Skeyelab* »_Ok, i have an older (6-7 years) Kenwood combo amp/sub that sounds pretty damn good in a car this sized, my question is about the turn on circuit. Is the connector on my amp labeled "P.Con" what i connect to the grey wire from the changer harness/power on relay?








Thanks
Eric


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (darb215)*

which wires are the "no touchy" wires in the harness for the stock data bus ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: double din (Kain420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kain420* »_I almost forgot you will need and antenna adapter so you can plug your factory antenna into you aftermarket deck go to http://www.crutchfield.comits like $15.00 this is the itme number:
12040EU20


The 40-EU20 will not turn on the amp in your antenna there for killing your reception you need this one.
http://www.enfigmotorsport.com...46105


----------



## chet12 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Is anyone using a Soungate LOC4 line out converter, and if so which ports do you have hooked up? I have done everything above, and I can't get a signal...driving me CRAZY!!!!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: double din (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_I was sitting here thinking about this tutorial and I was wondering:
Is there anyone that has used this tutorial to install their subs on a car equiped with a double-din non-monsoon headunit? If so, I would like to know if it worked out!?!?

I will be trying this soon on my 03 GTI...I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## billy2.0 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Irie18Turbo)*

Regarding the Blaupunkt adaptor. I purchased that adaptor because I wanted to do the install properly and after hooking everything up I am getting no signal out of the radio. I have tested everything from the speakers all the way back to the adaptor and it all works. It appears that I am getting no signal out of the head unit. I have an 01 Golf with the Monsoon and on the Head unit there was the yellow dummy plug and a diagram on the unit itself even stated that the plug was for an external amp. Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this? Or how I can test the head unit? Please help, I am stuck! Thanks in advance.


----------



## slvrstneGTi (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Quick VW)*

what kind of Line out converter did you use? THe one with 5wires or 4wires(all speaker level lines)


----------



## JS0214BM (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I have an old MTX280 amp. It has (Left - Right - and -Ground) high-level inputs (3 total). How do I rig this? I connected (via splice) the positive left and right rear channels from the Monsoon to left and right high level inputs on the amp? My question is what do I do with the ground high-level input terminal? Do I hook both monsoon negatives to it or ground to the chassis? How does this work? Thanx


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (JS0214BM)*

you've stated you have a common ground, that will not work with any high power amps.....
_Quote, originally posted by *JS0214BM* »_I have an old MTX280 amp. It has (Left - Right - and -Ground) high-level inputs (3 total). How do I rig this? I connected (via splice) the positive left and right rear channels from the Monsoon to left and right high level inputs on the amp? My question is what do I do with the ground high-level input terminal? Do I hook both monsoon negatives to it or ground to the chassis? How does this work? Thanx


----------



## JS0214BM (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (lsinlv)*

I'm not sure what you mean by a common ground. The Amp's (MTX280) high level input terminals include - 
+ Left channel - Spliced to the + Left Channel Monsoon wire aft the monsoon amp.
+ Right channel - Spliced to the + Right Channel Monsoon wire aft the monsoon amp.
- Ground - There is only one negative high-level input terminal on the amp. 
How do I connect to this terminal? I'll post a diagram later. Any Help would be appreciated.


----------



## slvrstneGTi (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (JS0214BM)*

anyone have tips or tricks on where to place the power wire from the battery to the trunk after it goes through the fire wall?


----------



## billy2.0 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (slvrstneGTi)*

After getting mine through the firewall, I took off the bottom panel underneath the dash on the drivers side and ran it above where it was safe and then dropped it down the side and ran it all the way back. Take off the dead pedal and you can tuck it underneath the side trim and then continue to tuck it under the sill all the way to the back where I popped it out from under the carpet. Works real good for me. Let me know if you want to see some pics and I will go take some tonite and post them.


----------



## Nullunit2000 (Nov 16, 2000)

Does anyone have a pic showing where the firewall gromet is on a 2001 Jetta. I've looked everywhere and can't find it.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Running the Power Wire and Firewall Grommet on 2001 Jetta*

I ran my power wire under the panel right next to the gas pedal. The panel runs along the center console all the way to the rear seats. I then just used black wire wrap and wrapped the power wire in that and then ran the rest of the power wire under the rear seats to the amp where you put it.
For the firewall grommet on a 2001 Jetta, it should be in the exact same spot as the GTI/Golfs. Check again...


----------



## slvrstneGTi (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (billy2.0)*

thanks for the help, but now i've got another probelm, the auto relay i got from radio shack doesnt show me what relay coils A, B, common, and N.O. terminals are....this is what it says from top going clockwise looking at the bottom of the relay....
on/off switch12V---12V in---Ground---12V in/out
ive got an idea of where to put them, but im just want to make sure.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (slvrstneGTi)*

I wish I could help ya on that one...but I didn't do the relay to mine.
On a side note: I would still like to know if anyone with a Double-Din NON-MONSOON sound system has used my tutorial? I would like to know how everything turned out. I understand that there is no Monsoon amp to use to tap the LOC into. I would like to know where you tapped the LOC into.


----------



## slvrstneGTi (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

how did the guy short his remote turn on for his HU?


----------



## chet12 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (slvrstneGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrstneGTi* »_thanks for the help, but now i've got another probelm, the auto relay i got from radio shack doesnt show me what relay coils A, B, common, and N.O. terminals are....this is what it says from top going clockwise looking at the bottom of the relay....
on/off switch12V---12V in---Ground---12V in/out
ive got an idea of where to put them, but im just want to make sure.


Hey, mine is like this, using pretty thin wire:
12V in (87): from +12V terminal on amp 
ground(85): ground
12 V OUT (30/51): to amp remote input
on/off switch 12V (86): from CD harness
-- Michael


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (chet12)*

BUMP...
I would still like to know if anyone with a Double-Din NON-MONSOON sound system has used my tutorial? I would like to know how everything turned out. I understand that there is no Monsoon amp to use to tap the LOC into. I would like to know where you tapped the LOC into. ANYONE?


----------



## slvrstneGTi (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (chet12)*

Thanks , i was about to return it but now im just debating if this is really necessary. user name... doesnt use one, his is fine. chet12, you use one and you get that bumping noise after you shutoff your HU. anyway thanks for the help


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (slvrstneGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrstneGTi* »_Thanks , i was about to return it but now im just debating if this is really necessary. user name... doesnt use one, his is fine. chet12, you use one and you get that bumping noise after you shutoff your HU. anyway thanks for the help

to add to that...I am still not using one and I am also running a Phatbox off of the CD-changer harness now. I am testing it out to see if I like it. And still I have yet to blow anything [knock on wood].


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Ok, I did this on a 2003 GTI. The power and remote both work, but no sound. I used an LOC from Best Buy. Is there any way I can test the LOC or RCA cables?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (phin)*

Are you sure the subs are hooked up correctly?


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Are you sure the subs are hooked up correctly?

I pulled the amp and sub right out of my other car. So it was working before.


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (phin)*

Another thing: the wires for the Monsoon harness weren't exactly as you described. They were black with brown underneath and then white with black underneath. I followed your instructions and used the black wires as the negative. I think it was like this:
Bl Wh
Br Bl


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (phin)*

That is weird. I will have double check to make sure the wires are where I said they were. All of the positive wires should be on one side and all the negative wires (black) should be on the other.
+ -
+ -
+ -
+ -
You are saying they were like this?
+ -
- +
+ -
- +


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_That is weird. I will have double check to make sure the wires are where I said they were. All of the positive wires should be on one side and all the negative wires (black) should be on the other.
+ -
+ -
+ -
+ -
You are saying they were like this?
+ -
- +
+ -
- +

Exactly like that.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (phin)*

Mine are like this:
+ -
+ -
+ -
+ -


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Mine are like this:
+ -
+ -
+ -
+ -

Well I kept black as negative. Shouldn't I still get a little bit of sound even if I only got one right?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (phin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phin* »_
Well I kept black as negative. Shouldn't I still get a little bit of sound even if I only got one right?

You should at least get something coming out of the speaker.


----------



## lvleph (Feb 2, 2004)

After I figured out where the gromet was, things were only really complicated by deciding where to send the power cable. All the colour codes are the same for the 2004 VW GTI 1.8T by the way. Thank you for the post. I was trying to figure out how I was going to hook up my subs on my 2003 Jetta forever, and then it got totaled, so I decided that I should look for something this time. Again Thanks.


_Modified by lvleph at 7:20 AM 2-2-2004_


----------



## Bee19 (Feb 4, 2004)

About to try this in my 2002 Golf. I will use the relay just to be safe. Since this post has been up for a while now, are there any updates from people who have used this system for a while? I am ultra-careful about blowing things up (I have a history of it) so I wanted to be sure this method is safe for long or short term use. I like the stock deck, does Clarion still make them? I think so. But it's nice enough for me. I just want a little extra bump, and to keep the car stock looking.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Bee19)*

I have been using the setup for 2 years now. I am not using a relay for my remote wire either. Everything is going great. Never had a single problem.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

hey ok just wanted to add a litlte something to this.... a GREAT ground point for high powered(or lowe power) amps is the driver side seat belt bolts... you probalby have to sorta cut and bend a ring connector to fit arround it... but its about the best oint there is in a GTI


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (flashback)*

Yeah, grounding points are key. The original one that I have been using has been great.


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

More weirdness. I'm using the same ground that was used in the first post of the thread. My amp is getting 12V with the stereo off, but when I turn it on it drops to about 4-5V. The remote is getting about 13-14V.
Any ideas? I tried a different ground and it had the same effect. I'm also still having the problems with the LOC. Has anyone got this install to work on a 2003 GTI?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

That is weird. You should not ben getting anything with the stereo off. If you have the remote wire tapped into the right wire at the cd-changer harness...you should be good.


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_That is weird. You should not ben getting anything with the stereo off. If you have the remote wire tapped into the right wire at the cd-changer harness...you should be good.

The amp isn't powering on unless the stereo is on. Shouldn't the power wire always get 12V, no matter what? The remote is working correctly. It's powering the sub (and my XM) but the voltage to the amp drops significantly when it turns on.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

OK, when your headunit is off, it does not send a signal to the remote wire; thus making you amp not turn on. When you turn your headunit on, it sends a signal to the remote wire which turns your amp on.
As for the voltage readings, that seems weird. Where are you testing the power wire voltage? Right where it connects to the amp?


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_OK, when your headunit is off, it does not send a signal to the remote wire; thus making you amp not turn on. When you turn your headunit on, it sends a signal to the remote wire which turns your amp on.
As for the voltage readings, that seems weird. Where are you testing the power wire voltage? Right where it connects to the amp?

I understand how the remote works. It's doing it's job (telling the amp to power on).
I have the postive probe on the power in on the amp. The negative probe on the little latch ground. I also tried two other grounds. I have a fuse on the power wire so I don't think it's hitting a ground elsewhere. (the fuse would die right?)


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (phin)*

I forgot to add.. The voltage drops instantly when the HU is powered on. The volume and bass amount makes no difference.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

Then what exactly is the problem besides the voltage droping when you turn the stereo on?
If the system is stable even with the voltage droping to 4-5 volts, then something must be drawing the power.


----------



## buggofast (Jan 13, 2004)

all this makes my head hurt!


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Then what exactly is the problem besides the voltage droping when you turn the stereo on?
If the system is stable even with the voltage droping to 4-5 volts, then something must be drawing the power.

The problem is that I'm not getting any sound from my subwoofer. I had the speaker tested and it's fine. Like I said before, I've tapped and re-tapped the input/output wires from the Monsoon amp. I just can't get a single bit of sound from the sub.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

What about the RCA cable? Check that.


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_What about the RCA cable? Check that.

I tired replacing the RCA cable with a cable that I use daily in my home stereo. Still no signal.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

Are you sure your cd-changer harness is plugged into the back of your headunit? If now, then the wires you tapped your LOC into will not be sendinf a signal to the RCA inputs on your amp.


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Are you sure your cd-changer harness is plugged into the back of your headunit? If now, then the wires you tapped your LOC into will not be sendinf a signal to the RCA inputs on your amp.

CD-changer harness? I'm not tapping the changer harness for the LOC. Anyway, the changer harness must be connected because the remote I tapped works for both my amp and my XM radio.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

Where you your RCA cables running from then?


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Where you your RCA cables running from then?

I tapped the gray harness going into the Monsoon amp, exactly as described in the first post of this thread.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phin* »_
I tapped the gray harness going into the Monsoon amp, exactly as described in the first post of this thread.

yeah, you are correct on that. i was thinking about the remote wire. so, you are using a LOC then right? If yes, have you tried a different LOC?


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_yeah, you are correct on that. i was thinking about the remote wire. so, you are using a LOC then right? If yes, have you tried a different LOC?

I'm beginning to lose hope since I have an answer to every troubleshooting question. 
Yes, the first LOC I purchased was from Best Buy. The second LOC was a different brand, from Circuit City.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

Since everything else is working fine, the only problems that could be are these:
1) The LOC is bad.
2) There is something wrong with the RCA inputs on the amp.
3) Something is wrong with the amp sending the signal over the lines you tapped into on the grey harness.


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Since everything else is working fine, the only problems that could be are these:
1) The LOC is bad.
2) There is something wrong with the RCA inputs on the amp.
3) Something is wrong with the amp sending the signal over the lines you tapped into on the grey harness.

I've really tried everything. Two LOCs tapped and re-tapped twice each. I bought a new amp since I kind of needed one anyway. I can't imagine the gray harness being bad since the Monsoon system works perfectly. 
I took the car to Circuit City. The manager of the installation dept. listened to my problem, took a look at the car and told me that he wanted $130 to wire it. No thanks.
Is there any way to test the RCA outputs on the LOC with a multimeter?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

WOW...this is just crazy. I can't even imagine what the problem could be. I know this is very stupid but are you sure you are tapping into the correct wires?


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_WOW...this is just crazy. I can't even imagine what the problem could be. I know this is very stupid but are you sure you are tapping into the correct wires?

Well, I was the guy with the switched pos/neg wires so I'm not 100% sure. But after tapping the input wires twice and then the output wires twice I think I would've at least got a bit of sound. 
I think I'm just going to wait until someone I know can help me out.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

That is very very odd. I just don't understand how you are getting nothing. Something must be wrong somewhere that we just can't think of. I wish I could help you out here.


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_That is very very odd. I just don't understand how you are getting nothing. Something must be wrong somewhere that we just can't think of. I wish I could help you out here.

No worries. Your guide helped me a bunch. I wouldn't even have attempted the install without it. I'm going to keep working on it and I'll be sure to drop a note in here when I finally get some bass.
Thanks.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

Glad to hear I could help with something. I can't wait to find out what the hell the problem is.


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

Success! Since the voltage was 12V with the HU off and 4V with the HU on I tried wiring the system with a short remote jumped from the power wire terminal. This worked perfectly so I knew it had to be the remote from the CD changer harness. I replaced the wire I was using for the remote with a smaller gauge and smaller wire tap. Everything works great now. Maybe the larger tap I was using previously didn't splice very well. This is odd because the multimeter I was using said 14.4V for it. 
Strange..


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (phin)*

Damn, that is very weird. What gauge wire were you using the first time? Anyways...glad to hear you got everything working. Let me know what guage you used to fix it. I will update the original post to let everyone know not to use a large wire for the remote wire.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

I have a '03 Double Din Monsoon equipped Jetta Wolfsgurg Ed.
I need to know where I can get the Blaupunkt adapter? Also what does it look like exactly? Does it provide RCA outputs?
TIA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

The Blaupunkt adapter?


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_The Blaupunkt adapter?

Yes. What does it adapt? Where do I get it? Does it provide RCA's?
Thanks!


----------



## phin (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Simplistic87Scirocco* »_Yes. What does it adapt? Where do I get it? Does it provide RCA's?
Thanks!

Crutchfield has two blaupunkt adapters. I don't know if they'll work for VWs. I think they only provide inputs. I don't believe there are any adapters that provide RCA *outputs* for our systems.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (phin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phin* »_
Crutchfield has two blaupunkt adapters. I don't know if they'll work for VWs. I think they only provide inputs. I don't believe there are any adapters that provide RCA *outputs* for our systems. 

*Irie18Turbo* was talking about it earlier in the thread.
I believe it plugs in the rear of the double din Monsoon HU so you can wire up an external amp. But he was unclear on what type of outputs the adapter provides. Anyone know?
TIA!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

It provides RCA outputs.


----------



## Keeg0123 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

This may help some people! How to install a dead head unit into a 2004 VW Jetta Double Din Monsoon. ( could work for any VW 2002 - up )

After having to search long and hard for info on this subject, I decided to make an install topic. This is info on how to install a dead head unit in a 2004 VW Jetta. These are just steps that you need to do that you don't normally need to do on a dead head unit install. 
First, you need to bypass the Monsoon amp. To do this here are the pin placments for the two connectors that connect to the amp.
Green Amp Connector (Output to speakers)
1 + LR Woofer
2 - LR Woofer
3 + RR Woofer
4 - RR Woofer
5 +LR Tweet
6 - LR Tweet
7 + RR Tweet
8 - RR Tweet
9 +LF Tweet
10 - RF Tweet
11 - LF Tweet
12 + RF Tweet
13 - LF Woofer
14 + LF Woofer
15 - RF Woofer
16 +RF Woofer
Gray Amp connector (Speaker level Input from HU)
14 +LR
15 - LR
17 - RR
18 +RR
20 +LF
21 - LF
(23 - RF) ------- EDITED FROM THE OTHER DOUBLE DIN INSTALL GUIDE
(24 + RF) ------- EDITED FROM THE OTHER DOUBLE DIN INSTALL GUIDE
Buy some wire taps at Radio Shack or somewhere, and tap numbers on the left together and then one of those lines to the number on the right (I used the Woofer line)
1 , 5 | 14
2 , 6 | 15
4 , 8 | 17
3 , 7 | 18
9 , 14 | 20
11 , 13 | 21
10 , 15 | 23
12 , 16 | 24
( Numbers on left are from the Green connector. Numbers on right are from the Gray connector)
Here is a pin guide for the connectors








Next, you need to run an accessory wire from your fuse box to the head unit ( Because there is not an accessory wire on this system ) ( They use CAN-BUS instead )
Buy a fuse tap, wire, and a quick disconnect to fit on the fuse tap at Radio Shack or somewhere. 
Put them together and hook the wire up to your accessory line coming out of the head unit. 
Connect the fuse tap to the fan fuse ( It's picture on the fuse card looks like a fan, it's also one of the large fuses not the small ones )
Also, you can buy a wire harness, oem pocket, and AMPLIFIED antenna adapter ( You need the amplified ) at http://www.enfig.com 
All this info is for the 2004 VW Jetta with Double Din Monsoon but it might work for 2002 and up.
Hope this helps
Later,
Keegan


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Keeg0123)*

What exactly do you mean by a "dead headunit"?
EDIT: By the way...nice write up. I am in the process of making a website all about radio installs on MK4 VW's.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_It provides RCA outputs.

Ok. So all I need to know is does anyone have an exact picture of it they can post?
And more importantly where can I get the Blaupunkt adapter?
Thanks guys. Great thread by the way!
Oh... I am a little lost on the whole dead HU topic







.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

I don't know exactly what dead headunit means...but I can see what his writeup is about. He showed how to bypass the Monsoon amp.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_I don't know exactly what dead headunit means...but I can see what his writeup is about. He showed how to bypass the Monsoon amp.

Ya, I replied to his writeup. A little misleading for people I thought.
I think "dead head unit" means aftermarket non-amplified HU.
Any Blaupunkt adapter pics or leads on where to buy? Anyone?


_Modified by Simplistic87Scirocco at 11:45 AM 2-12-2004_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

Here is a pic of the adapter for the rear of the Double-Din headunit. It will give you RCA inputs. It isn't made by Blaupunkt though, its made by Blitzsafe.








If you need one for a single-din headunit, this is what that one looks like:


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

Here is the Blaupunkt adapter that you can plug right into the rear of your single-din headunit and it will give you an RCA Inputs also. I think this is the one you were talking about.


----------



## Keeg0123 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_What exactly do you mean by a "dead headunit"?
EDIT: By the way...nice write up. I am in the process of making a website all about radio installs on MK4 VW's.

It means that the head unit only provides pre-outs for the speakers, requiring you to have a seperate amp for the speakers. It makes for better sound. That's what they call a dead head unit.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Here is a pic of the adapter for the rear of the Double-Din headunit. It will give you RCA inputs. It isn't made by Blaupunkt though, its made by Blitzsafe.

RCA _INPUTS_ you say? Not Outputs? 
I checked them out and since they ARE inputs, that obviously means the factory double din does not have provisions for RCA outs at all. 
So I guess the only way to go is a LOC. With this being the case, does anyone feel it is better to install the LOC as close to the HU as possible (instead of out back) for noise reduction/sound quality improvement? I don't care if I have to do a little more wire running, especially if RCA low level output cable running the length of the car is quieter than the factory high level output cables running the length of the car.
Any insight?


_Modified by Simplistic87Scirocco at 5:29 PM 2-12-2004_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

Yep, you are right. The double-din is unable to support RCA outputs. The single-din on the other had has the ability to add on RCA outputs.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Simplistic87Scirocco* »_
So I guess the only way to go is a LOC. With this being the case, does anyone feel it is better to install the LOC as close to the HU as possible (instead of out back) for noise reduction/sound quality improvement? Any insight?


----------



## fuzznuts (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

what would i need to install a doubledin monsoon OEM unit into my singledin nonmonsoon...?
is it direct swap?!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (fuzznuts)*

http://www.enfig.com has everything you will need for the swap.


----------



## fuzznuts (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombie (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got a 2003 Jetta with a monsoon, I want to put in a aftermarket HU. One guy I talked to said I might have to replace all the speakers, is that true?
Seeing as mine is leased, that's out of the question.
From what I understand it's a painless swap, just need the powered antenna adapter, wiring harness, and the dash kit?
Thanks!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (zombie)*

Yeah...the install is very simple. You can get everything you need from http://www.enfig.com
All you need to buy from them is the double-din to aftermarket wiring harness and the powered antenna adapter.
What aftermarket headunit do you plan on getting?


----------



## R083R7 (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Great how-to, I did this yesterday on my 20AE...sounds great!
A couple of things about my install that might help others...
- The grommet was pretty hard to get through; I'm not sure I did it the right way but I pretty much punched through the middle of it with some pliers and slipped the wire through.
- I ran the power cable down the left side of the car behind the dead pedal and under the door sill...this was really simple because the sills pop off just by pulling on them.
- I did the whole thing for $35...this is a little high only because I didn't have any materials at all. It was $14 for the LOC at Best Buy, $20 for an "amp wiring kit" at Pep Boys (power cable with inline fuse, speaker cable, remote wire, ground wire, all the ends, and cable wrap) and $1.50 for the wire taps from RadioShack (a real time-saver!).
- I'm running a 45x2 Rockford Fosgate amp through a 10" sub...it's the lowest wattage setup I could do when I bought it (7 years ago, I was in high school with a '74 bug!) and the sound improvement is incredible...any added bass is worth the effort! In my case the amp actually fits where the CD changer would go, so no visible amp.
Thanks again for the how-to!
Rob


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (R083R7)*

Glad to see it helped you out.


----------



## zombie (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Yeah...the install is very simple. You can get everything you need from http://www.enfig.com
All you need to buy from them is the double-din to aftermarket wiring harness and the powered antenna adapter.
What aftermarket headunit do you plan on getting?

Thanks!
I'm going to have a clarion DXZ835mp put in.
Anyone know of some links to an amp installation in the trunk?
Ideally I'd like to mount the amp in the CD-Changer cubby.


_Modified by zombie at 6:39 AM 2-28-2004_


----------



## R083R7 (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

After doing the install I'm noticing some interference in the sub...sometimes at very low volume even there's a steady "thump thump thump" that gets worse if I move the LOC around.
Before I start pulling wires, anybody have any suggestions or similar experience with this?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (R083R7)*

You may have a bad LOC or you may need to install a ground loop isolator.


----------



## jwilly900 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

To all who read this for installing your amp. I tried this install guide for my 2003 Passat and everything worked out great!! I had a slight problem with the remote wire though. As far as what's talked about with the CD player harness that will work. But for a much neater install all you need to do is hook your remote wire into PIN 13 on your factory HU and run your cable; this will turn your amp on and off when you do so to your radio. If you cannot find PIN 13 refer to the diagram on top of the HU look for the the symbol... \B+ This will be the pin that you need.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (jwilly900)*

Glad to see the How-To helped with your install also!
Right now I am in the process of designing a website that I will transfer all of my how-to's and all of their success stories over to.


----------



## ID64 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Another successful install of powered Kenwood sub! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great guide! Took me like 1 hour in total.


----------



## vw121 (Feb 10, 2004)

i wanna do this to my 20th AE. what subs and amp would u recomend? and is the install the same for the 20th?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (vw121)*

I am running 2 10inch MTC Thunder 6000's with an MTX 4250 Monoblock amp. The system hits hard as hell. I would recommend a monoblock amp for sure.
As for the install, it will be the same.


----------



## vw121 (Feb 10, 2004)

how do you take off the door sills on the gti? by the way, i got the polk/momo 12" sub and the 300.2 polk/momo amp


_Modified by vw121 at 12:44 AM 3-9-2004_


----------



## vdubnarcotic (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_By the way...nice write up. I am in the process of making a website all about radio installs on MK4 VW's.

Any progress on that?


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

check his signature.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (vdubnarcotic)*

yeah, i made a lot of progress on the website


----------



## dumbnewbie (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

I'm still just a teeny bit confused...is there, or isn't there, a (Blaupunkt?) adapter that allows you to add RCA *outputs* to a single-DIN monsoon deck?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (dumbnewbie)*









Blaupunkt makes an adapter. Its yellow. It will fit in on the top all the way to the left. I just used it on my install with my Blaupunkt Tampa Bay headunit. The Blaupunkt headunits and the OEM single-din headunits have the same exact connections on the back.


----------



## dumbnewbie (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

Sounds good...so is this a line out converter (LOC) or is it actually getting a line-level signal from the unit? If my understanding of the schematic you posted is correct, it's the latter.
Anyway, it seems to me that I should be able to use this Blaupunkt adapter to send a line-level signal from my stock HU to an aftermarket amp powering the front speakers, and then use the pass-through of the amp to send a line-level signal to a subwoofer amp. Like this:
HU --> Aftermarket amp for front speakers --> Aftermarket amp for sub
..............................|......................................................|...............
..............................|......................................................|...............
......................Front Speakers.....................................Subwoofer........
Do you think I'm on the right track here?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (dumbnewbie)*

The Blaupunkt adapter is actually getting a line-level signal from the headunit.


----------



## dumbnewbie (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

Excellent. If I'm not mistaken, this should mean a cleaner signal to the amplifier (assuming the line-level signal is before the power amplifier in the signal chain of the HU). Now I just need to know where to get one of these fabled Blaupunkt adapters...do you know?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (dumbnewbie)*

Continental Imports sells them. They are $15.00.
Here is the link
http://www.continentalimports.com/f00e500014.html


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for this write up. I did the install last night and took me a few hours. This was damn easy to do. I also tapped into the gray wire from the CD changer harness for the remote turn-on. No problems so far. My car is bumpin' now.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

Glad to hear of another successful install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scotty-C (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

MY 04 JETTA NON-MONSOON DOUBLE DIN INSTALL STARTING:
User name unknown:
This weekend I will be installing an external amp and sub in my trunk of my 04 Jetta non-monsoon double din. I am the person you have been waiting to test on the install, and I have read this entire thread. I will be using a 6-wire loc that I got from circuit city. The extra 2 wires on it are for mute and ground. This hopefully should not cause a problem behind the HU since you specified a 4 wire LOC...btw, why wouldn't my 6 wire loc work???
Can I hook up my remote wire behind the HU on the plug using the same grey wire? If it's the same thing, I guess I would rather tap the cd-changer grey wire and use a relay to be safe. I haven't decided whether to run the 4ga. power cable down the center console or the door sills. Guess I'll see what's easier this weekend. Thanks for your answers everyone,


_Modified by Scotty-C at 11:00 PM 4-13-2004_


----------



## VeeDubKidd (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't have a gromet like the one in that picture on My 04 VR6 GTI... ? There isn't a wire or gromet running through the firewall at that location! What do I do now.... ?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Scotty-C)*

Yeah, you will be able to use that LOC. Those extra two wires just don't get connected to anything.
As for the remote turn on wire, I would just tap into it at the cd-changer harness. That way it is already at the back of your car and you only have to run a small amount of wire.
To tap the four wires on your LOC, you will have to remove the headunit. Then just go according to the following wiring diagram and you will be all set:








If you need any help, just post to this thread or email me.
[email protected]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubKidd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubKidd* »_I don't have a gromet like the one in that picture on My 04 VR6 GTI... ? There isn't a wire or gromet running through the firewall at that location! What do I do now.... ?

There is one there. My friends 04 Golf GL didn't look like it had one. Does it look like there is just carpet there? That is what my friends looked like. Just move that carpet like material to the side and you will see the grommet.


----------



## VeeDubKidd (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, just looks like there is carpet there! I will look to see thanks!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubKidd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubKidd* »_Yeah, just looks like there is carpet there! I will look to see thanks! 

You will find it. I was confused also when I seen that.


----------



## Scotty-C (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply, I'll let you know if I have any problems this weekend.


----------



## conceptx (Apr 10, 2004)

Used the guide on my 04 1.8T GTI, Came out great. The gromet is behind the carpet piece, on the 04 GTIs to let you know. And on the Monsoon AMP the positive and negative seemed to be switched up. One question though, Once I got my sub and amp in, I no longer get a signal from the passanger side front speakers, its sounds flat in a way. Might this be a bad LOC? I picked mine up from Good Guys. Oh yeah and the Sub and amp i'm using are as follows:
JL Audio 2150 Amp
JL Audio 10" Sub (forgot the model on it)
Thanks for the great write up.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (conceptx)*

If you unplugged the wiring harness from the Monsoon amp, make sure you pushed it back in hard enough. Those things have a problem when being puched back on not to set properly and all the pins dont contact correctly.


----------



## conceptx (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be sure to double check that today. Thanks for the quick response, Also if anyone is having problems finding the gromet on the 04 GTIs I can post up some picks of it, just let me know if your insterested.


----------



## Scotty-C (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Results from 2004 2.0 auto Jetta without Monsoon, Double Din:
-Install of sub and amp
Just got done with the install, sounds and looks great! No major problems. The Jetta is a dream to hide wires, very easy. I hid the line out converter under the head unit and hid the relay under the cd-changer panels. I did end up running the remote wire from the cd-changer location with the 30-amp relay for protection. For the power line I used the factory clutch plug location through the firewall which worked beautifully since I have an automatic. It even had a flap in the insulation carpet cut to access it, so I didn't have to tear it all out. I drilled a hole in the rubber plug to route the 4 gauge wire through. I don't have any noise in the system somewhat due to the fact that I wired the power wire and rca wires on the opposite sides of the car.
Minor problems I encountered: While getting the head unit back in, it wouldn't go all the way back until I tightened the wires up really tight and snug so they would back out of the way while the HU was sliding back into the frame. I bought my HU removal tools from Crutchfield for $5 a piece (needed 4) and they worked well. It was weird though, I never needed to enter my HU code to get it to power up even after having it completely disconnected from the harness....strange. Ohh I used the same ground as in the first post, works nicely.
I had to solder the wires together for the line out converter because it would have been too tight to use tapping, plus, like I said I had to twist up all the wires really well when I went to put the head unit back in so I'm not sure they would have held or been nearly as secure. Thanks to everyone for creating such a good thread so I can be successful with this.
Ohh, if anyone cares, I'm using a Image Dynamics IDQ-10 with a Phoenix Gold 180.2 amp running mono to the sub. 




_Modified by Scotty-C at 9:28 PM 4-19-2004_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Scotty-C)*

Another successful install


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll be doing this soon. Just got done running my 4 gauge from battery to trunk to my amp. All I need now are the remote turn on, and the LOC connections.
QUESTION> MY LOC has 5 wire inputs. One is a ground. So I wonder if I hook that up to chassis.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Cant find the CD changer harness!! arggg.. im almost done.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (placenta)*

The extra wire is useless. Just use the RR+ RR- LR+ LR- wires on the LOC.


----------



## AwBling (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm trying to install a bazooka sub to my 2003 Jetta. I'm having a hell of a time accessing the amp. Is their anyway to get that damn bracket off so I could reach the wires?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

ahh no problem. if you remove your deck cover.. which itself isnt very hard. 3 bolts. then you pop up the front all the way across, 3-4 pop in snaps. then you slide forward out of plastic clips more toward the rear. OH, disconnect brake light harness before pulling it out. Least thats how you do a 2004 jetta rear deck.
Then, you easily access the 4 nuts holding up the amp and drop it, then you snap the harnesses out. Then you work on it with plenty of room.


----------



## AwBling (Apr 21, 2004)

One question on the wiring... I may sound like an idiot but when i cut into the 4 wires, do I splice them to continue through the speakers and the LOC or doesit just run directly to the LOC ?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

if you want your rear speakers to continue working, you dont cut those wires. The LOC will tap into those, but not replace them.


----------



## Jirmany (Apr 30, 2004)

I installed my 2 12'' MTX 4000's with a kenwood amp a few weeks ago in my gold tdi.....everything went beautifully...took me about hour and a half by myself...thanks for the install notes. Another successful install haha!


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

great forum dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!* »_great forum dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wait a minute....I am an idiot...
I thought I had the monsoon so i went tearing out my trunkliner to find the friggen amp that was so easy for everyone else to find..but to no avail...




































Maybe because it was never there






















how do i do this with a non-monsoon situation? just run the loc from the HU? how will i fit it back there? 

AHHHHH please help








EDIT: I did it today, now I have some faith in myself! It all works great too!










_Modified by 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! at 3:19 AM 5-16-2004_


----------



## DimceMKIV (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: double din (Kain420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kain420* »_I did exactly what you said and I'm telling you when you wire up at 1000 watt 1 ohm amp to a 2 or 1.5 or a 1 ohm sub you are not going to get the right kind of quality your supposed to especially when your in a SPL contest hitting 100 cycles or lower. The quality just isn't there. now if your hooking up 2 MTX 10" with a 4 or 8 ohm load and a fair quality amp then yea mabey you can get by with it but as I stated before if your going to spend the money on a sub(s) and an amp you should just invest in an aftermarket deck and a 10 dollar wiring harness seeing that the VW factory deck is poor quality anyway. they make great cars.... But I would never buy a sony brand car if you catch my drift. I mean an example of VW sound quality is that the disc changer for the car has to be a panisonic. HMMM Ya its just better to go aftermarket. If you get in a pinch then this is great but still...not meant to be.









man did i do alot of reading
Anywho.....I didnt follow this writeup when i did my sub install....It wasnt out then i dont think







so i just went hacking away at diffrent wires and what not till i found a way to hook up my LOC
Anywho.......I dont know too much about audio...at the time very little....
I wired up my subs for a 2ohm.....then ran them bridged in parrel or series (i forget) anywho i was doing some reading......And from what i understand i was pulling a .5ohm load out of my 1000watt Kenwood amp BRIDGED that the manual said it couldnt handle anything lower then 4ohm bridged...but it held it and held it fine for a good 3 years....







with the LOC for a good 2 years till i bought a new HU...a Sony SOmething i forgot was like 300 bucks at the time awsome HU...ANd belive it or not the subs hit harder with the LOC
Anywho car was broken into....Leather seats ripped, armrest destoryed, HU gone, Subs and amp still there tho







(they didnt get to them thoose bastards)
Word of advice...before you start doing any of this...put a better Alarm system on the car...the Factory alarm sucks major buthole...They broke both my windows....Pryed off my drivers door panel...Toor apart the lock from the inside and OPENED the damm door with NO ALARM GOING OFF
Also how in gods name do you get rid of dimming headlights and interior lights...Every time i turned up the volume It was just INSANE in and out side the car...headlights would SHUT OFF, same with interior lights..it was pullin one hell of a load lol...
Before i slap the subs and amp back into the car...Can someone explain a good way to get rid of the dimming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black1.8Turbo (May 1, 2004)

What if i want to hardwire my ipod can i still install an amp? TIA


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Black1.8Turbo)*

sure thing. I have done it in my car. IM me if you need details.


----------



## AlanR (May 5, 2003)

*Re: double din (DimceMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DimceMKIV* »_
-snip-
Also how in gods name do you get rid of dimming headlights and interior lights...Every time i turned up the volume It was just INSANE in and out side the car...headlights would SHUT OFF, same with interior lights..it was pullin one hell of a load lol...
Before i slap the subs and amp back into the car...Can someone explain a good way to get rid of the dimming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Use a capacitor. Your Amp is drawing more than its fair share of current. Your car's electrical system can't keep up the demand, so the result is less jucie to your lights. A capacitor stores up charge, so when your subs give that big freaking thump, it gets hit first. Pick one up at a car-audio store, circuit city (maybe even bestbuy) or crutchfield.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

A cap is just a bandaid, and wont fix anything. A better solution is to upgrade the magic 3. This will provide better current flow throught the whole car, especially from alt to battery.


----------



## AlanR (May 5, 2003)

Okay this is sorta silly, but could someone post a more "zoomed out" picture of where the grommet should be?
I'm having a hard time locating it in the 2003 GTI (i believe you all when you say its there), and the picture is kinda hard to follow.
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/...R.jpg


----------



## AlanR (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (AlanR)*

NM I found it. It was underneath a piece of carpet.


----------



## rfguitarist (May 3, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Hello, I have a 2000 VW Jetta and I am currently adding an aftermarket amp and subs to it. I do not have the monsoon amp.
I have already ran all the wires through from the battery and into the trunk and audio cables to the HU. I've found the grey wire for my changer and I spliced the remote turn on wire to it but when I tested it, the amp didn't turn on. 
But my problem is that I have no idea where to connect my LOC to the back of the head unit. Do I need to buy one of those blaupunkt adapters? Do any of you know where I plug the 4 LOC wires into?








And do any of you know of any other place to hook up the remote turn on wire???
If any of you could help me out here I would appreciate soo much! I'm desperate! I have come so far and I am so close to being finished. So any help you could give would be great!!!


_Modified by rfguitarist at 1:00 AM 5-24-2004_


----------



## rspp36 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Thanks for the great info. I have searched for a clear answer to this ? but cannot find the answer, I have unplugged my cd changer harness so to be able to plug my XM radio into the head unit. Is there another 12v lead into the exisating amp that I can run my remote turn on from. I am tryinng to instal subs and a alpineMRD-M300 amp. I know some amps do not require a remote turn on I cannot find out weather this amp requires that. any help would be appreciated. Richard


----------



## rspp36 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (mtltdi)*

I am in the same situation xm hard wireded into the head unit so no cd haeness to take the remote start off of ? what can I do


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (rspp36)*

I believe Enfig has something that will let you install XM with your stock headunit.
http://www.enfig.com


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Here's how I used the hatch tiedown to ground my stuff...
http://pages.infinit.net/balfa...d.jpg
I used the tiedown as a handle for my floor cubby.











_Modified by mtltdi at 3:49 AM 6-1-2004_


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I READ YOUR WRITE UP AND ITS GREAT. I HAVE A 2002 GTI W/ 2 12'' VOLFAHAG ( A GERMAN CONCEPT) WE HOOKED MINE UP THE STOCK RADIO AND ITS THE SAME AS A AFTERMARKET. THEFTS LOOK INSIDE AND THERES A STOCK RADIO HELL YEAH.. MY BOX IS BOLTED DOWN W/ A HIDGE SETUP SO IF I NEED MY SPARE. I JUST LEAN THE BOX BACK AND BAM THERES THE SPARE..... DAMN GOOD WRITE UP


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

HELLO I HAVE A 02 GTI DOUBLE DIN MONSOON SYSTEM AND I HOOKED MY SYSTEM UP BEFORE THIS THREAD WAS POSTED. ANYWHO I HAVE A SMALL PROB. WHEN I HAVE THE RADIO OFF YOU CAN HIT THE RIGHT REAR SPEAKER PANEL AND IT WILL THE SOUND WILL TRAVEL THRU TO THE SUBS. WHAT THE HELL CAUSED THIS ANY HELP W/ THIS WOULD BE GREAT. 

I WAS THINKING MAYBE A GROUND PROB.


----------



## TimKillah (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
to add to that...I am still not using one and I am also running a Phatbox off of the CD-changer harness now. I am testing it out to see if I like it. And still I have yet to blow anything [knock on wood].

how are you doing that?? i would like to try that too..


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (TimKillah)*

how do I get to the amp in the jetta? the cage that it is in on the roof of the trunk doesnt seem to move so i can't get a good look at the wire harnesses


----------



## archimense (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (BenMSki)*

If you remove the rear parcel shelf(on the jetta atleast) you can unbolt the cage on the amp.


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (archimense)*

yeah I was hoping I would'nt have to do that


----------



## gtiphil (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (BenMSki)*

Gentlemen, wonderful thread. I have a single DIN monsoon system and plan to add a powered Bazooka. The Bazooka has a built in low pass x-over so that it just runs bass and nothing else. If I just add it to the system then the VW speakers will still be running full range. I'd like to add a high pass x-over for them so that they no longer have to deal with the lower frequencies. I'm wondering if anybody has done this. I think what I would need is a speaker level high pass filter that would go between the HU and the monsoon amp. Any ideas?


----------



## vw3433 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (gtiphil)*

wheres everyone getting the LOC's? I found one at crutchfield


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

if you want audiophile LOC converters.. the best you can buy.. then go here.
http://www.davidnavone.com/adaptor_products.htm


----------



## Gaper (Jun 30, 2004)

What guage wire is used when tapping all the wires


----------



## 18TVeedubber (Feb 10, 2003)

heres a question:
What if i have the Double DIN Headunit, but not monsoon... can i still hook up a sub?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (18TVeedubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18TVeedubber* »_heres a question:
What if i have the Double DIN Headunit, but not monsoon... can i still hook up a sub?

Yes, you will have to tap the LOC into the rear of the headunit though. That is the only thing that will be different.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (gtiphil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiphil* »_Gentlemen, wonderful thread. I have a single DIN monsoon system and plan to add a powered Bazooka. The Bazooka has a built in low pass x-over so that it just runs bass and nothing else. If I just add it to the system then the VW speakers will still be running full range. I'd like to add a high pass x-over for them so that they no longer have to deal with the lower frequencies. I'm wondering if anybody has done this. I think what I would need is a speaker level high pass filter that would go between the HU and the monsoon amp. Any ideas?

What you would need is some bass blockers. But if you plan on adding them to your Monsoon system...good luck. I have no idea on where to begin with that. I try not to mess with the stock wiring at all. I have a Blaupunkt Tampa Bay headunit and I just added the bass blockers right after the line outputs on the back of the headunit. My subs take care of the lows while the stock speakers can be turned up rather high without risking them blowing.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I had one more request for this thread.. i know it has all the pin numbers for monsoon harness.. but i would like wire colors? I'm going to be tapping in my own passive crossovers in place of the monsoon amp, and wanted coloring to help me along.
and with that descrepancy on pins 23-24, which is the real proven way?
I wanted a wiring diagram to the monsoon harness, but the pics i saw were all broken links now.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (placenta)*









Here is the wiring diagram for the two connectors that connect to the Monsoon amp.


_Modified by user name unknown at 3:06 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

awesome. tho i think i decided not to cut my connectors for now..


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Thanks for this thread guys, and chalk up another satisfied customer. I drive a mk3, but I've got a mk4 dash and stereo...I've been wanting to follow your install instructions for months now, but I've been waiting for another project that requires my rear trim panels to come out.
• Premium IV non-Monsoon
• Single-Din in-dash CD player
• VWCDPIC for iPod, plugged into CD changer cable
• JBL BP300.1 amp
• one 10" JBL GT-series dual-voice-coil subwoofer in a JL Audio Stealthbox.
I've got other stuff to iron out with my front tweeters, but that's unrelated. The subwoofer installation went smoothly thanks to you guys!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Great write-up!! It's always nice seeing someone went all-out to help out others, so props to u, Mr. User Name Unknown







. 
I recently bought a sub for my car with stock Monsoon sound system, but I know little about car-audio stuff. So instead of doing the install as described in your guide, is it possible to do a simple swap of amp from the stock monsoon one to an appropritately powered 4+1 channel amp? I'm just hoping to get away with routing the power wire from the battery and all of that wire-tapping stuff. So do u think the amp swapping will be simple? Please let me know


----------



## StreetDreamer7 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Im having 2 problems that are mind boggling to me because Im no newbie to VW's nor Stereo Installs....but my problem is my rear speakers on my 2000 Jetta are suddenly not working. the system is ALL stock with Monsoon Single Din H/U.
I know the speakers arent blown because I pulled the door covers off and throughly inspected the speakers and the wires connected to them. No problems there found. I took out the Monsoon Amp and inspected it...no problems there found. Replaced the H/U with a Pioneer from my 95 Jetta...speakers still DIDNT work in the rears. the Tweeters in the rears are the only ones providing sound. I know the rear 6 1/2's are just fillers...but I miss the fill...lol. Oh yea I checked the fuses too...nothing wrong with those either. PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP...this is driving me CRAZY!
Problem 2---- On my 2000 Jetta the hole EVERYBODY seems to use to connect the power from the Battery to Amp from Engine Bay to interior is OCCUPIED...all the pics I have seen on here nobody seems to have the Cruise Control Throttle Cable going through rubber piece. Mine isnt even rubber like the others Ive seen on here. Its metal and doesnt budge. Where are some other locations I can run the Amp power wire from the Battery to the interior. Pic WOULD GREATLY HELP...


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (StreetDreamer7)*

I had to put my Monsoon headunit back in the car this past weekend. So, I had to find a way to hook up my stealthbox to it. This write-up is great and helped me out quite a bit.
Thanks again for the great write-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you for the great info. I have read every page of this post. I have a few clarifying questions though. 1. Is thier an adaptor that will allow me to run low line level signals from my 2004 dd monsoon head unit to an amp without having to tap into te wiring harness of my a monsoonamp? Can I replace my factory dd monsoon hu and still use the monsoon amps and speakers? Will the latter retain the monsoon sound quaility? Has any one used the JL stealth enclosure that fits under the spare of a gti?
Matt


----------



## DJPark (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (mpetro)*

I did this install over the weekend. I can confirm that the wires that were noted at the Monsoon amp are the same in a 2002.5 Jetta GLX


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just finished, easy, took a while but everything works. The worst part was running the 4 gauge power wire(center/underrear seats) and putting the rear brake light back together after removing the deck to acess the amp cage.
I used a LOC from Pep boys- 4 radshacks and 1 best buy and a tweeter all sold out. Also used an inline 20 amp fuse on the rem line.
Thanks for the write up and pics, finally got my bump back in the trunk.
Punch 100.2(yeah real punch) w/ punch 10"


----------



## tfisher (May 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I have an 02 Jetta Turbo with Single Disc CD Monsoon System. I have installed everything as you have specified in your instructions, yet I am still having one problem. The sub sounds like it is trying to be a normal speaker. When playing a cd, I can hear the voice of the person singing, hear the treble, hear bass, and it is all really muffled. I am not getting any engine noise or anything of that nature. The sub does not sound like I expect it to (lacks power and punch) or like I know it should sound. What can I do to fix this problem? Thanks for the help.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (tfisher)*

sounds like you tapped into your amps output wires instead of input wires.. which would be crossed over for the rear speakers already. and not allow sub notes.


----------



## tfisher (May 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (placenta)*

There are two wire harnesses into the Monsoon Amp: Gray and Green. I tapped into the wires on the Gray harness (input). Those were the wires specified in the directions.


----------



## SuperQ (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I have a 2004 Jetta with double-din factory and monsoon amp, I am looking to install an empeg (pre-out only) and an external amplifier. For now, I would like to use the factory speakers.
I have read most of this thread, and havn't found answers to these questions:
I am looking for a source for the connector/harness to allow aftermarket amplifiers to be mated to the factory speakers without cutting out the monsoon connector and re-wiring. I have found lots of parts and harnesses for doing head unit replacements, but not for monsoon amp replacement.
What are the crossover points for the monsoon factory speakers.
Does the monsoon amp crossover internaly, or does it use external crossovers at the speaker locations?
Thanks.. this thread has a lot of great information in it.


----------



## BillyG60 (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (SuperQ)*

For my 2004.5 1.8T GLI the wires on the grey harnes were.
LR + dull yellowish pin 14
LR- black pin 15
RR- black pin 17
RR+ brown pin 18
Used grey wire for turn on lead from cd changer.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

good post.


----------



## bk1GTI (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (SuperQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperQ* »_I have a 2004 Jetta with double-din factory and monsoon amp, I am looking to install an empeg (pre-out only) and an external amplifier. For now, I would like to use the factory speakers.
I have read most of this thread, and havn't found answers to these questions:
I am looking for a source for the connector/harness to allow aftermarket amplifiers to be mated to the factory speakers without cutting out the monsoon connector and re-wiring. I have found lots of parts and harnesses for doing head unit replacements, but not for monsoon amp replacement.
What are the crossover points for the monsoon factory speakers.
Does the monsoon amp crossover internaly, or does it use external crossovers at the speaker locations?


I am in the same boat. I have not seen an adapter to plug into the factory harness. From what I have read the monsoon amp contains crossovers so you would have to wire some in after your aftermarket amp. I am also curious about crossover points.


----------



## ricochet105 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (bk1GTI)*

I just did a full aftermarket audio replacement, and this thread helped alot with different tips. I did need to make a radio key, and could only go by the discription in the beginning of this thread and alot of carefully poking around. Here is a pic of the keys I made using thin sheetmetal cut with tin snips.


----------



## roadracer13 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I know this is an old post... but I am looking for the schematics for the double din monsoon... I am trying to get my ISO Mute Box for my Smarteq Car Kit to work.. the plugs I have will not fit the new system... unless I am looking at the wrong plugs..
Thanks, RR13


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (StreetDreamer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetDreamer7* »_Im having 2 problems that are mind boggling to me because Im no newbie to VW's nor Stereo Installs....but my problem is my rear speakers on my 2000 Jetta are suddenly not working. the system is ALL stock with Monsoon Single Din H/U.
I know the speakers arent blown because I pulled the door covers off and throughly inspected the speakers and the wires connected to them. No problems there found. I took out the Monsoon Amp and inspected it...no problems there found. Replaced the H/U with a Pioneer from my 95 Jetta...speakers still DIDNT work in the rears. the Tweeters in the rears are the only ones providing sound. I know the rear 6 1/2's are just fillers...but I miss the fill...lol. Oh yea I checked the fuses too...nothing wrong with those either. PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP...this is driving me CRAZY!
Problem 2---- On my 2000 Jetta the hole EVERYBODY seems to use to connect the power from the Battery to Amp from Engine Bay to interior is OCCUPIED...all the pics I have seen on here nobody seems to have the Cruise Control Throttle Cable going through rubber piece. Mine isnt even rubber like the others Ive seen on here. Its metal and doesnt budge. Where are some other locations I can run the Amp power wire from the Battery to the interior. Pic WOULD GREATLY HELP... 

2.0l cars have a throttle cable running through that hole in the firewall.


----------



## KDmospd (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (StreetDreamer7)*

Thanks for the info on the hole in the firewall.


_Modified by KDmospd at 10:58 AM 11-1-2004_


----------



## blacktornado (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I have a Alpine Type S 10" bandpass enclosure and a Rockford Fosgate Punch 301x amp that I would like to put in my GLI. I had it professionally installed in my Cavalier before I traded it in for my VW. I couldnt have the dealer running off with a nice setup since they got my Alpine speakers and headunit already!
What gauge wiring kit should i get? I've never installed an amp before. What else do I need to buy? Where can u get the Line out converters? Havent been able to find it.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (blacktornado)*

You are putting it into a GLI. I take it it has Monsoon.
I would go with a Rockford 8 gauge power kit.
Are you planning on replacing your headunit or keeping it stock. I am going to suggest if you have the money to replace your stock headunit with an aftermarket headunit. You will be blown away by how much better the aftermarket headunit will make your stock Monsoon speakers sound.
If you plan on going with an aftermarket headunit, then you don't need a LOC. You will be able to use the RCA-OUTS on the back of the headunit.
If you are going to keep the stock headunit, then you are going to need to get a LOC from Best Buy.


----------



## blacktornado (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Yea I'm putting it in a GLI with a monsoon. Right now I dont have the money to put in a new headunit...which I did cause it made a huge difference in my other car. I'm hoping the amp install wont be that difficult. Thanks for the amp wire size.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (blacktornado)*

The amp install is easy. Good luck with everything.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Has anyone tried this on a 2003 Passat? Everything hooked up fine, but the grey wire does not appear to be the remote wire. For one, it's not even connected to the connector ( had to pull back some wire covering to find it), and there's a YELLOW wire where the grey wire is on the Jetta/Golf/GTI from the same year.


----------



## N10sityr (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (OddJobb)*

I finished reading the post and I'm totally confused cause I'm a newbie to car audio. I got a sony 10" xplod sub and i'm wondering can i install it to the stock amp with my single DIN monsoon? or do i have to follow the instructions with a new amp?


----------



## sbradley02 (Nov 28, 2004)

I love the info in this forum. Iwant to do this, but with a slightly different application. I don't need a sub, and I hate the sound of the stock front speakers. I imagine the solution would be similar, except I'll splice into the front speaker wires rather than the rear. Also, would you recommend running new wires to the doors for the new speakers, or "reuse" the existing wires for the front woofers? Anything else I'm missing? Unfortunately, I am lousy at pulling car panels apart, so I'll be paying a dealer to do the work (most will run and hide if you even mention "Monsoon").
Thanks!
Seth


----------



## sbradley02 (Nov 28, 2004)

I love the info in this forum. Iwant to do this, but with a slightly different application. I don't need a sub, and I hate the sound of the stock front speakers. I imagine the solution would be similar, except I'll splice into the front speaker wires rather than the rear. Also, would you recommend running new wires to the doors for the new speakers, or "reuse" the existing wires for the front woofers? Anything else I'm missing? Unfortunately, I am lousy at pulling car panels apart, so I'll be paying a dealer to do the work (most will run and hide if you even mention "Monsoon").
Thanks!
Seth


----------



## reddon84 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Relay for DDIN NonMonsoon*

Username,
I have read the posts and have also read the file that you have on your website din-solutions. I am looking to run the system in my car today or tomorrow







. I get everything except what is most advised to be used for the remote connection in my car (on/off). On dinsolutions you say install a fuse into fuse 31 by spliceing into the add a circuit (?) and connecting it to the fuse. In the posts though, it seems as though I could splice pin 13/"\B+"\the gray wire for the cd changer to get the same on off signal. Which should work (i.e. what is the ideal way for my DDIN NonMonsoon 04 Jetta)?
RedDon


----------



## Brock79 (Dec 13, 2004)

If you have the non monsoon head unit you will need to power up from the fuse box. Hooking into the connector in the trunk, I believe, requires that you have the monsoon amp.


----------



## reddon84 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (Brock79)*

Thanks for the fast response. How do I actually power up from the fuse box. I have not done an Add a circuit before. Am I going to actually add a fuse or just run the wire there to get the signal. Do i still need a 30 amp relay? 
Also, there was another string that mentioned doing the install by tapping into the back of the HU to pin 13 (\B+) could this work?
Thanks-


----------



## reddon84 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (reddon84)*

Another happy customer







. I finsihed my installation of my 800 watt mono-bridged amp to my 1200 watt sub in to my 04 jetta with Non-Monsoon double-din. I followed the diagram at dinsoultions.net and it worked perfect. To tap in the circuit box i just ran the remote wire to the fuse box and pushed it into the slot (slot 31) to get my signal. I like this b/c i dont have to worry about the horror stories of blown head units. Also I ran my power and RCA down the sides of my car - very easy b/c sills practically pull out. GREAT FORUM







!!


----------



## reddon84 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (reddon84)*

OK - maybe not. My amp keeps chipping out now. I put in new wiring so it is not a short. I it chips back in so it is not a blown fuse. Is is fuse 31 that i tapped my remote into? Does anyone know another option for my remote that I could check? I DO NOT have a monsoon system or a cd changer.


----------



## astonishedboy (Mar 11, 2004)

*monsoon amp?*

I suppose this will work for installing a monsoon amp into a car without monsoon system as well. with a few changes...
thanks


----------



## reddon84 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (reddon84)*

Solutions to a system that keeps chipping out???


----------



## michael whittaker (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

should I get a 50 watt L.O.C. or 60 watt? My amp will be putting out 300 watts RMS/1000 peak if that matters.


----------



## michael whittaker (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (michael whittaker)*

just bought an adjustable 60 watt from Bestbuy, but it has like 6 wires coming out of it instead of four.


_Modified by michael whittaker at 9:33 PM 1-7-2005_


----------



## michael whittaker (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (michael whittaker)*

ok, so when I went to tap the line-out converter to the gray harness, the numbers given on page 1 for the +LR, -LR, -RR, and +RR were nowhere to be found on my gray harness. Maybe because I have an 04 GLI, my numbers are different.
So, does anybody know the numbers I need to find +LR, -LR, -RR, and +RR. My gray harness has 16, 19, 22 on one side of the harness, and on the other side I have 18, 21, and 24.
The guy that posted the numbers on page one had 14 for +LR, 15 for -LR, 17 for -RR, and 18 for +RR.
Please help me out guys!


----------



## michael whittaker (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (BillyG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyG60* »_For my 2004.5 1.8T GLI the wires on the grey harnes were.
LR + dull yellowish pin 14
LR- black pin 15
RR- black pin 17
RR+ brown pin 18
Used grey wire for turn on lead from cd changer.

I see the yellow and brown wire, but then I have three black wires instead of two. How do I know which black wires to tap into?


----------



## Gti 4banger 1.8t (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (1st SilverOne)*

Thats a really bad spot for the ground, and you should really solder your speakers connections if you could cause solder will never come undone unless its gets reheated....other then that pretty solid work


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (reddon84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddon84* »_Solutions to a system that keeps chipping out???

Does "chipping out" mean that it shuts off and comes back on? If so, does the whole system do that or just the sub amp? If just the sub amp, then it sounds like it's going into a protection mode, or else is not powered correctly. Could be a bad ground, the subs are wired wrong, or thermal protection, among other things. Also, you might be using a bad remote turn on source.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 28, 2003)

Some quick advice to anyone doing anything related to electrical or electronics in your car: 1) Buy a meter to test wires. 
2) Please, please, please, don't hook your power wire for your amp into ANY factory wiring. Just run a wire to the battery.
And BTW, you shouldn't hear noise thru your subs anyway, because the frequency is too low. RPM related / alternator noise is a high frequency and would not come thru at low (subwoofer) frequency.


----------



## TdiAvenger (Oct 27, 2004)

i want to install a sub on my 03 tdi
can i use this part
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1
and use its remote wire, instead of getting the wire from the cd changer or rigging that relay


----------



## TdiAvenger (Oct 27, 2004)

another one......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Wouldn't this also be helpful to those of us who want to change to an aftermarket HU, but keep the Monsoon amp and speakers?


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (yosemitesamiam)*

Didn't this thread used to be sticky?


----------



## gandolf (Jan 26, 2005)

ok so i need help kinda quick if you guys can anwser this
i read this forum through and though
i am installing an alpine headunit into my double din monsoon system in my 2004 jetta gli, i wanna keep stock amp and speakers. but does that amp requier hi lvl imputs or low lvl ones because the alpine hu would be pumping 18 watts x4 (RMS) into it if i just used hi lvl.
circuit city says i need to replace all speakers so the amp isn't damaged is this correct or no


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (gandolf)*

FUNNY! The Circuit City I went to said the same thing.
I told them to just hand over the wire looms....one that goes from VW to standard, and another that goes standard to Alpine. I then got an antenna adapter not powered.
I'm single din, but it will be the same for you...only thing is the space...mine is a single, and yours is twice as tall...other than that, all the same thing.
It took literally 5 minutes to plug everything together and shove it in the dash...done, no problems. The amp is doing great, the speakers sound better than ever...just watch out for the MX button above volume 15!!! Major bass distortion!!!!!
Good luck man...


----------



## gandolf (Jan 26, 2005)

thanks for the quick reply i am hopin it goes succecful. tho i am putting in a pretty deceant amp so i will prolly have almost all bass turned down except for the sub, my amp will be pushing 1200 watts and yes that is RMS to a kick solar baric sub


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (gandolf)*

HOLY CRAP! That is a lot of power!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

1200 watts... hope you upgraded your grounds to a thicker guage! Can you say dimming lights? Plz plz plz don't buy a cap


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

always use the same guage wire for your ground as you do your power...if you use 6 or 8, use 6 or 8 for the ground!


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

What is wrong with a cap?
MAtt


----------



## gandolf (Jan 26, 2005)

as far as wire power and ground will be 4 gauge. Nothing is wrong with a cap but it will oly supply extra power to the sub no your lights. and will no fix most problems


----------



## mpetro (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks, can I use the RCA outputs on my new pioneer HU and connect them to the Monsson amo?
Matt


_Modified by mpetro at 8:00 PM 1-26-2005_


----------



## herballistic (Feb 3, 2005)

*Anyone ever find out what the remote wire was on the Passat?*

I'm planning on doing this install in my 02 Passat and there are several postings by srexy and oddjobb, among others, looking for the remote wire out of the cd changer harness. None that I could see posted a solution. Does anyone know which wire it is? Or pin for that matter, I only have 12 pins on my connector. Thanks.


----------



## herballistic (Feb 3, 2005)

*Anyone ever find out what the remote wire was on the Passat?*

I'm planning on doing this install in my 02 Passat and there are several postings by srexy and oddjobb, among others, looking for the remote wire out of the cd changer harness. None that I could see posted a solution. Does anyone know which wire it is? Or pin for that matter, I only have 12 pins on my connector. Thanks.


----------



## MoeFoe (Oct 8, 2003)

Great post.
I followed it to the tee, and my system sounds great!!!
Good job.


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

Is there any known power surge from the subs when turning off the stereo? When I turn my monsoon off, maybe 1 second later I get a bass surge then it's off.
Also, when I have my stereo on "MIN" I can still feel my subs moving, like they are getting power but no sounds coming out of any of my speakers, any suggestions or is this just common.
02 Jetta 1.8t monsoon


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever find out what the remote wire was on the Passat? (herballistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herballistic* »_I'm planning on doing this install in my 02 Passat and there are several postings by srexy and oddjobb, among others, looking for the remote wire out of the cd changer harness. None that I could see posted a solution. Does anyone know which wire it is? Or pin for that matter, I only have 12 pins on my connector. Thanks. 

I wouldn't use that as a remote wire. I have been suggesting to use FUSE 31 at the fuse panel with an add-a-circuit from Auto Zone.
Check out my website http://www.dinsolutions.net


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (mpetro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpetro* »_Thanks, can I use the RCA outputs on my new pioneer HU and connect them to the Monsson amo?
Matt

No, you can use those RCA outs for an aftermarket amp.


----------



## VWTurbo23 (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (kombi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kombi* »_Is there any known power surge from the subs when turning off the stereo? When I turn my monsoon off, maybe 1 second later I get a bass surge then it's off.
Also, when I have my stereo on "MIN" I can still feel my subs moving, like they are getting power but no sounds coming out of any of my speakers, any suggestions or is this just common.
02 Jetta 1.8t monsoon

This was me that made the post, any help?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (VWTurbo23)*

Sounds like your amp is staying on longer than the rest of your equipment. How do you have everything setup? Are you using a line out converter?


----------



## VWTurbo23 (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Sounds like your amp is staying on longer than the rest of your equipment. How do you have everything setup? Are you using a line out converter?
 
I'm pretty sure, at first he had it hooked up the wrong wires so i took it back and he hooked it up to the grey after readind on here, he did the thing where you run the relay from the cd changer. 
Any suggestions and do you have an idea on what I'm talking about?


----------



## GKB (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (VWTurbo23)*

I have a question about this mod: I have an aftermarket amp (Sony 5 channel) and new component speakers front and rear (Kicker RS6), but kept my stock radio. I am doing a line-out conversion. I reused the factory wiring for the speakers, didn't take out the HU or anything.
I still notice my passenger side speaker bottoms out MUCH faster then the rest of my speakers- and it sounds terrible. Would swapping the yellow and black wire on the old amp harness fix my problem at all? Any ideas on how to get that speaker to sound normal? 
Thanks!


----------



## blacktornado (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

how do i get the cover off the amp to reach the grey wiring harness? Am i missing a trick for this. thanks in advance.


----------



## Rapidillo (Feb 13, 2005)

*Alternative monsoon amp location*

I need some help....
I've just got a 02 GTI 1.8T Brazil, planning to install a Basslink to round the sound of this puppy; found this very helpful and interesting forum and checked if everythink is OK before starting the surgery. I went to have a look to the Monsoon amp but is not where it's supposed to be! The cd-changer harness is there (not the cd changer itself). The HU is DD an it says Monsoon when turned on. If the car has 8 speakers, the signal from the HU has to be splitted (highs-lows) somewhere, right? So where the hell is the amp? Do you guys know any other alternative place to find the amp. This is the hatchback, so no rear deck. Is it possible to have a monsoon HU w/o AMP? If so, where is the signal splitted? Crossovers in every speaker?
Should I tap the signal just behind the HU then? Any help will be really appreciated... 










_Modified by Rapidillo at 6:48 AM 2-13-2005_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (blacktornado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blacktornado* »_how do i get the cover off the amp to reach the grey wiring harness? Am i missing a trick for this. thanks in advance.

I take it you have a Jetta? In that case, you are going to have to take the rear deck off and access the bolts from that side to remove the cage from around the amp.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Alternative monsoon amp location (Rapidillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rapidillo* »_I need some help....
I've just got a 02 GTI 1.8T Brazil, planning to install a Basslink to round the sound of this puppy; found this very helpful and interesting forum and checked if everythink is OK before starting the surgery. I went to have a look to the Monsoon amp but is not where it's supposed to be! The cd-changer harness is there (not the cd changer itself). The HU is DD an it says Monsoon when turned on. If the car has 8 speakers, the signal from the HU has to be splitted (highs-lows) somewhere, right? So where the hell is the amp? Do you guys know any other alternative place to find the amp. This is the hatchback, so no rear deck. Is it possible to have a monsoon HU w/o AMP? If so, where is the signal splitted? Crossovers in every speaker?
Should I tap the signal just behind the HU then? Any help will be really appreciated... 








_Modified by Rapidillo at 6:48 AM 2-13-2005_

Open your hatch, look to the far left and you will see a little door that can be opened. Open that door that the amp is in there.


----------



## Rapidillo (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Alternative monsoon amp location (user name unknown)*

Thanks,
That's exactly where I checked before writing the post







(the cd changer harness is inside that compartment). I'm begining to think that the guy who owned the car before did an upgrade non monsoon to DD monsoon w/o amp, but this raises again the question: where are the signals splitted? Do you know if someone had reported an alternative amp location?


----------



## blacktornado (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Thanks for all your help User Unknown. Got my system installed this weekend. Lucky for me I have small hands to get to the moonsoon wires without taking the frame off. Also all the wires matched up to your colors on the wire taps for a 2004.5 GLI. Thanks again.


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

just did mine like sunday .... noticed theres a lil easier way to do the power wire.... the main battery wire runs inside the car to the fuse panel right above the dead pedal... thres a block that i went off of and put in a inline fuse to the amp. no need to bust the fire wall and try to run a clean install from the battery. also thanks for the info of the remote wire i just took mine from a turn on key acc... will change tommorow(was aslo told today about the cd wire as the remote)


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (MK2 GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2 GTi* »_just did mine like sunday .... noticed theres a lil easier way to do the power wire.... the main battery wire runs inside the car to the fuse panel right above the dead pedal... thres a block that i went off of and put in a inline fuse to the amp. no need to bust the fire wall and try to run a clean install from the battery. also thanks for the info of the remote wire i just took mine from a turn on key acc... will change tommorow(was aslo told today about the cd wire as the remote)

The only reason I wouldn't do this to my car is the possibility of something shorting out and then causing the whole fuse box to get jacked up. That is why I run mine to the battery.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Alternative monsoon amp location (Rapidillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rapidillo* »_Thanks,
That's exactly where I checked before writing the post







(the cd changer harness is inside that compartment). I'm begining to think that the guy who owned the car before did an upgrade non monsoon to DD monsoon w/o amp, but this raises again the question: where are the signals splitted? Do you know if someone had reported an alternative amp location? 









It is very possible that the person had the headunit replaced at the headunit was coded for a Monsoon system.


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (michael whittaker)*

Yeah I've got the same exact problem with my '05 GLI. Anybody got the answer? Oh yeah, and how do you add the quotes from previous posts, because this one seems a little far away from the post I was replying to!


_Modified by frybel at 5:38 PM 2-17-2005_


----------



## agoof25 (Dec 10, 2004)

HI i have a 00 jetta and i just bought an aftermarket amp and two subs which i want to install. They told me that I also had to buy an RCA converter because I want to leave the original double din stereo and also a full wiring kit. Did I really need all of that???? And also do i need to pull the double din out???? Can anyone help me with this.


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (agoof25)*

Just wanted to say thanks for the awesome walkthrough. I just ran my power wire (ran it under the car in flexible wireing conduit instead of through the car) and tapped all of the wires for the line out converter and the remote turn on. The subs will be wired up on tuesday after I get out of school and all will be hooked up. Thanks again for the walkthrough and the color codes.


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

Where can i find an LOC? I double checked my radioshack and they were out of stock. I found this one online, will it work? 
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/cs....html
How about this one?
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/csexpo/xoxohiin.html


_Modified by europower_TS at 1:53 AM 3-9-2005_


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (europower_TS)*

Those will both work.
I finished hooking up the system and all I can say is bravo on the walkthrough. Everything was just as you said on my '03 GTI. I have the 2 10W3's in individually sealed boxes with my MA Audio amp in the middle. These suckers will cross your eyes when the bass hits.


----------



## cashm0ney04 (Sep 22, 2004)

i don't know if this has been asked before but going through all these pages would take forever, is there a way to use the monsoon amp + an aftermarket amp and subs?


----------



## FreeRideJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (cashm0ney04)*

That's what I just did... go to page 1 it will walk you through it.


----------



## qmtran (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (FreeRideJunkie)*

ok...i installed my pheonix gold xenon 400.1 and jl w6 today.







just wow...i swear, that 10 hits like 2 12's. but yeah, for my jetta there was no grey harness for the cd changer. i had to run the line from the battery and installed a switch to turn the amp on and off. now i just need to get into the habbit of turning it off when i get out of the car.







but thanks for the instructions!!!


----------



## ahoy (Sep 20, 2004)

I am trying to figure out which fuse to use for the Remote Turn On Wire on my 05 GLI. So far all im getting is fuses with 13.9 - 14.0 volts. can i use this as my remote turn on or will it burn my amp???
thanks.


----------



## diddleyjake (Mar 18, 2005)

First off, I've read many of the posts on this site and it greatly helped on my install as far as wiring.
While looking into ways to upgrade my Double-din monsoon system in my 03 jetta, in terms of MP3 capability and amps I found few options to add subs cleanly with the stock head unit (LOC, removing HU, etc), and MP3 seemed difficult without a new head unit as well. 
I came upon an awesome deal and it has turned into all that I could have asked for.
On ebay I got a great deal on a Rockford Omnifi 20gb Car MP3 Player to hook up in my 03 jetta, no more cd's and very user friendly. I currently have 2000 songs on it and only half full. 
I first installed it (with a very simple sheetmetal custom bracket) into the stock changer's location. It has RCA outputs, and at this point I was looking into FM modulators to connect it to the HU and came across a Godsend. 
http://search.store.yahoo.com/...Brand
This adaptor plugs into the stock cd changer wiring harness, and converts it to an RCA input, and plays directly through the HU with no problems. Since the Omnifi doesnt have the power problems an amp might, I ran the Omnifi's power from the trunk 12v "cigarette lighter" wire and spliced that and the changer harness' grey wire to a relay for the remote wire. I grounded it to the seatbelt bolt.
The only wire I had to run forward is the control screen, which is very comfortably resting on my passenger seat.
Sound quality is perfect, and there was VERY minimal wiring. In the future I plan to hook up a crossover (or an RCA Y cable if I'm feeling cheap) and run the RCA outs to an Amp. No tough wiring here as well.
No LOC, No change to the factory stereo wiring, just direct RCA to the Music.
Start to finish took an hour (including the sheetmetal bracketry) and was fairly cheap @ 170 (omnifi) + 70 (wire adapter)
I dont have pics yet but if anyone would like them or advice on this feel free to ask me [email protected]
Ciao


----------



## mbbiker (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (diddleyjake)*

just posting to put this on my watched topics list.


----------



## diddleyjake (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (diddleyjake)*

Just a note to my install that I had left out. When I hooked it all up, the sound was coming through with much static. I called the maker of my RCA adapter and they said it was not made to handle the 1.2v RMS the Omnifi system puts out. All I had to do to get it fixed though, was mail it to them. They adjusted the gain and mailed it back, then it worked fine.


----------



## fienix (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (diddleyjake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diddleyjake* »_ I ran the Omnifi's power from the trunk 12v "cigarette lighter" wire and spliced that and the changer harness' grey wire to a relay for the remote wire. I grounded it to the seatbelt bolt.


Wouldn't this work for an amp install? The remote tap should turn off the amp keeping it from sucking up the battery right?


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (fienix)*

never connect an amp to the lighter socket wiring. It needs too much juice to connect it there. Take the time and do it right...straight from the battery.


----------



## fienix (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_3) You will need a remote turn on lead wire so that when you turn on your headunit, your aftermarket amp will turn on. Find the wiring harness that you would plug into your 6 CD-Changer or already have your 6 CD-Changer plugged into. Peel back the black wrapping around the harness. Find the GREY wire inside that harness. This is the wire you will tap into for your remote turn on wire for your aftermarket amp. Here is what it looks like when done:


I have no GREY wire in my harness. Black, white, red amongst others but no GREY. Does any one know what pin # the grey wire is supposed to be in? I am in the middle of this process right now actually. help!!


----------



## fienix (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (fienix)*

Nevermind I found it.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (fienix)*

to all of you who don't have a cd changer harness, just look harder. i swore up and down i didnt have one until one day i was cleaning up my install, ifound it tucked WAY under the monsoon amp. so it may be there, just very well hidden. it just funny, all you sound just like i did.


----------



## maddawg (Apr 13, 2004)

bump for a great guide.


----------



## MasterHD (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

Is there a way to convert the RCA pre-amp outputs of an aftermarket HU to normal wires that I can connect to the monsoon amp? It seems that I could buy an HU that has 3 RCA pre-outs, use two RCA cables for the monsoon amp and one for a sub amp. But, the monsoon amp has 8 inputs (rear-left +-, front-left +-, rear-right +-, front-right +-) and the monsoon amp outputs to 8 speakers (16 wires), which would save me a lot of wiring. Is it even possible to use all 8 speakers with an aftermarket HU?
Do the RCA outputs and pre-amp on the monsoon use the same RMS voltage? If they are the same, maybe I could just take some RCA cables and strip the ends to make some simple RCA-to-wire converters.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Well had a car radio installer do this mod for me. Gave him the wiring diagrams and every thing. Every thing worked GREAT for an hour. on the way home i had it cranked up and audio stoped coming from the speakers. smelled like some thing burned. The headunit is now acting weird. It will go from am to fm ( with no audio) the cd drive doesnt accept any CDs and the tape drive doesnt work eiher. Did i f-up the monsoon headunit? I checked fuses 41 and 42 could the fuse in the back of the radio be the problem? would the radio still turn on and semi function. HELP ME!


----------



## nmck (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Alternative monsoon amp location (Rapidillo)*

Great thread, user name unknown.
I'm attempting an amp and sub install in my '01 Passat. The car has a monsoon sound system, and it has the monsoon amp and the 6-CD changer in the back. I'd like to run a remote wire from the CD changer's wire harness to my amp's remote input.
One thick black cable runs forward from the CD changer. I've stripped away the black rubber insulation from this thick cable, and found that it contains two medium-sized black wires and a handful of very small colored wires, one of which is gray. Is this gray wire the one I need to tap for my remote input?
I hope so, because I've already tapped it. I'm worried, though, because I can't read a voltage on my tapped remote line with a multimeter, whether the head unit is turned on or off. The monsoon system continues to work fine otherwise, and I have confirmed with a continuity tester that my actual tap, using a Radio Shack #64-3053, is good. Have I goofed up?


----------



## WARCHILD... (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WARCHILD... at 12:19 AM 6-1-2005_


----------



## dgravely (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a 2001 Passat with the Monsoon system, I want to replace the double din hu with a Sony CDX-7715 mp3 deck and CDX-757mx changer. I have the install kit and wiring adapters as well as a Rockford Punch 3001 sub amp and an Infinity sub. I want to know if I can use the Monsoon amp and speakers. If so what do I have to do to hook up the Sony deck to the Monsoon amp without overloading it. Thanx in advance for any and all help.
Den


----------



## EndangeredAnmlBurger (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re:*

Correct me if I'm wrong... but, considering we are tapping the wires FROM the head unit BEFORE the amplifier, they are untouched by any crossovers in the monsoon amp. So it really doesn't matter whether you tap the four front speaker wires or the four rear speaker wires. I have tapped the fronts, and played a test CD to help me tune the system (this is interim until I feel like installing my Eclipse deck), and all frequencies played fine.
FYI: I have installed a JBL 600.1 (RMS) to two 12" Pioneer subs (so 300W each, RMS). I ran the 4awg power through the firewall into a d-block (for IF I ever decide to install a different amp to replace the Monsoon). The 4awg, d-block, and 8awg (coming FROM the d-block) is above the under-dash tray. The 8awg is run behind the trim by the hood release, and snaked under the sill trim, under the carpet at the rear seat, right to my amp mounted in that nearest corner. I grounded the JBL with 8awg to the bolt that holds the rear seatbelt to the chassis. Everything runs perfectly, first time.
I find it funny, though, that nobody answered (that I saw, and I wasn't about to read through 12 pages to find it) Kloster's question about the front speaker pins. Following convention, the black's should be negative. But, according to the post on the first page, the pin numbers would show that the colored wire for the right front speaker is the negative. I hooked it up assuming the black was negative, again... following convention and the configuration for the rear speaker wiring on the harness. It doesn't sound out-of-phase either. Anyone have a confirmed answer for this?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (1st SilverOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1st SilverOne* »_I tried that and it still didn't work. Well I hooked up Sony amp to replace the Monsoon Amp altogether. I took out both harness's to the amp and rewired to my Sony amp to the existing speakers.
Does the amp have any thing to do with the changer because I am still not getting 12v at the grey wire?

It's possible to just remove the Monsoon amp and install an aftermarket one in its place?? I'm assuming that you'd have to use line-level converters?


----------



## 88mk2g60 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Pelican18TQA4)*

I installed an aftermarket amp and subs to my car in this method. I didn't run a relay for my remote wire and it worked fine for several months. All of a sudden this past weekend I get in the car and hear a loud scarping noise, much like the sound of a needle scraping across a record. I hear this two more times and my stock radio would no longer switch stations or work for that matter. The radio will turn on but no sound. I've unplugged it and let it sit the plugged it back in.. nothing. My aftermarket amp no longer seems to light up when powered. Is it possible to have blown both with out blowing out the fuses?
has anyone else has had this problem or has a knowledge of how to run a relay?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (88mk2g60)*

Anyone have a wiring schematic for the New Beetle Monsoon stereo? It's different from the Golf/Jetta Monsoon because it has 2 tweeters up front, 2 mid-ranges up front, bass speaker in each door and 2 fill speakers in the rear. As far as I know, the Golf/Jetta have four bass speakers and 4 tweeters, no mid-ranges. Thanks!


----------



## Bizzarre (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Pelican18TQA4)*

This is a great thread...I am going to attempt an aftermarket amp+sub+phatnoise system over the next few weekends in my '02 Jetta wagon. I'll post pics as I progress through the install.


----------



## dgravely (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (dgravely)*

I got everything installed, I ended up going with a Punch 2501 amp bridged to mono, sounds great but the monsoon speakers seem a little too high in the treble range. I opened up the monsoon amp and was surprised to find it wasn't an amp at all, the setup in the back is a crossover/equalizer. The power comes from the head unit, so don't worry about blowing this thing up with hu power. The speakers are 2 opm in parallel so the head unit will see them as 4 ohm standard.


----------



## TONE1000R (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (dgravely)*

does anybody know if in the DIY to add an amp/sub to the monsoon amp if the speaker wires and gray cd changer wire are the same color for the 04 GLI? I'm looking to do this install over the weekend. Thanks.


_Modified by TONE1000R at 6:49 AM 7-22-2005_


----------



## reddon84 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (Fran82)*

Any suggestions for a different remote site for installing an aftermarket amp for a sub into a NON-Monsoon stock stereo system. I finally got a chance to swap my amp out with my friend's amp and the same chipping out problem occurs. My ground it the seat belt buckle bolt - so that shouldnt be the problem. HELP!!!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (reddon84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddon84* »_Any suggestions for a different remote site for installing an aftermarket amp for a sub into a NON-Monsoon stock stereo system. I finally got a chance to swap my amp out with my friend's amp and the same chipping out problem occurs. My ground it the seat belt buckle bolt - so that shouldnt be the problem. HELP!!!









http://www.dinsolutions.net
if you have any questions, PM them to me!


----------



## aliljet (Aug 11, 2004)

what do you mean, "chipping out problem?"


----------



## craigmack4 (May 23, 2003)

on the din solutions website, they talk about fuse 31 and adding a fuse for the remote turn on? i dont understand the point of this.....isnt there a remote turnon u connect to in the back of the cd player?


----------



## rice2dub (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I have been looking to do this for awhile thanks for the DIY


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (reddon84)*

Stock HU + Stock Monsoon amp + 4 channel amp possible?
I have XM connected to the Monsoon amp as a CD changer....so I still want to keep it the same. All I want to do is upgrade the speakers with a 4-channel amp....


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Sam1.8T)*

Since the CD changer is a function of the head unit and not the amp, there's no reason you can't replace the speakers and amp with aftermarket ones and keep the XM connected to the CD changer plug.


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Since the CD changer is a function of the head unit and not the amp, there's no reason you can't replace the speakers and amp with aftermarket ones and keep the XM connected to the CD changer plug.


Woooaaaw... I never thought thats how it is. I thoguth CD changer plug was coming from the amp. Thank you so much Pelican18TQA4


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Sam1.8T)*

No problem!


----------



## marctronixx (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Jack0423)*

how did you get the wiring to the back trunk? im trying to do this in a 2002 jetta 1.8t. i cant get the wiring into the trunk... thank you for any help...


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (marctronixx)*

bump


----------



## marctronixx (Feb 6, 2005)

well i figured how to get the wiring in the trunk.
i ran the power,remote and fog wire up the door jamb and once i got to the back i just popped up the molding that goes up the sife of the seat where the seat belt attached. then i ran the wiring thru the seat belt hole UNDER the moulding. once i snapped it all in place it was nice and clean no wire can be seen. the wires ended up in the back space where the cd changer should be (i dont have the factory CD changer). i did the same for the RCA cable on the pass. side.
now i need to find a good ground... any tips on a good ground spot on the jetta 2002 1.8t

_Modified by marctronixx at 3:00 PM 9-4-2005_


_Modified by marctronixx at 3:01 PM 9-4-2005_


----------



## TurboJet505 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

what wire should i tap into to get power to my amp? I tapped into the 4 rear speaker wires, but I am not getting power to my amp. i don't have the cd changer so i don't know what wire to tap into for the remote turn on thing.


----------



## TheEternalSnow87 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

first off, very good write-up of this. it helped a lot. anyway, its all hooked up, but i get the sound of the voices and everything through the subs.....is there something i did wrong, or forgot?


----------



## rice2dub (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (TheEternalSnow87)*

You will probably need a filter (cross over) so that you only pick up the range you want. Rember you stock system doesn't have an out just for bass.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (TheEternalSnow87)*

Your amp should have a crossover built into it. What kind of amp are you using to power your subs?


----------



## 24vveedubin (Feb 23, 2005)

just installed my basslink today! oh man!
this write up was so freaking helpfull. i feel like i owe someone some money or something...
made the install supa clean, rca wires ran between hatshelf and metal (removed hat shelf), line out converter is tucked behind Monsoon amp completely invisable, all wires are run out of the opening where the metal loop thing is (power, remote turn on, rca wires, ground there too). all you can see is the basslink sitting in the trunk. love it.
thanks again!


----------



## TheEternalSnow87 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

i have a profile Clarus 600 2-channel amp....i have the 2 kicker XPL subs bridged to it. there is a switch where i can set it and i can only hear the voices, etc. when i put my head up to the sub box, but i wasjust wondering if that was normal. what companies make a filter, what price am i looking at>?


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Bux82)*

How much did it end up costing in the end for the hardware?


----------



## slingshotVW (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

the link for the wire schematic (SINGLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATIC) on first page doesnt work. How do i see it ?


----------



## jink (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (slingshotVW)*

I am planning on doing my install this weekend. I will host some pictures of the install, it might clear up some issues. Thanks for the post, I purchased a cheap line out converter, wire taps, and an amp kit.


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

Question here...
If using an amp with speaker-level line-in..... do i have to use LOC since my amp have input for speaker line output???


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (metalmash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalmash* »_Question here...
If using an amp with speaker-level line-in..... do i have to use LOC since my amp have input for speaker line output???

I like using a LOC due to the fact that you will have 4 wires running to the amp instead of a nice looking RCA cable.


----------



## Rx Only (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (GTIdaho)*

I don't know if somebody made any remarks about a couple of details mentioned here but 
I made my Basslink install mostly based
on this post and here is what I found; 

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIdaho* »_
Green Amp Connector (Output to speakers, Not recommended you tap these, They are crossed over in the amp)


with a Basslink or similar self contained units this is exactly what you should be using (and use woofer wires) 
since this is speaker level signal that you can feed your speaker level input on the sub

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIdaho* »_Gray Amp connector (Speaker level Input from HU) Most people tap the rear lines for Subs.

This is low/line level signal from a HU and is not to be used with a speaker level input on the sub. 
If I had payed more attention to the first post I could've figured that out possibly because it talks about 
using the grey connector with line out converter but I focused on this post as my guideline

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIdaho* »_
2) Amps or sub/amp combos like Basslink that have speaker level inputs don't need the line converter, you can just tap the speaker level wires in the gray plug and feed them to the speaker level inputs on the amp. Some may also not require the remote turnon lead because like the Monsoon amp they turn on automatically when a signal appears at the input.


so do not use the gray harness for your Basslink speaker level input as grey harness doesn't carry that signal, use green harness.
The rest of the post is good and valid info and I appreciate it since it took time and effort to gather and 
my remarks are in way meant to take away from that.
I originally spliced into wires from the gray harness and fed it into the speaker level input of the Basslink 
and a few months later the sub stopped working and after some troubleshooting I found that the sub is 
shorting out somewhere internally.
This may or may have not happened as a result of a signal mismatch, who knows 
I had this thing for a couple of years and only a few months in the new car. Wanna point out that my 
intent here is not to offend anybody just to clarify the procedure, as far as my sub taking a dump...
well poop happens nothing I can do about that. Cheers


----------



## perpetualnewb (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Rx Only)*

ive read all 13 pages and coulnt find an answer to my question although i saw it asked a couple of times. 
my car is a 99 mk4 2.0 in the spot where everyone elses grommet is, i have a throttle cable and as far as i can tell its not gonna go thru there. or at least shouldnt. where is a place i can put mine thru please. 
maybe this can get ammended to your original post so we 2.0 owners dont pull out all our hair








plus its 25 degrees outside and i think that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (perpetualnewb)*

I have never had a car that had an actual cable attached to the gas pedal that went to the throttle.
2000 and anything before was like that.
Hopefully someone that has done this to a 2.0 can chime in here and help out.


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Thanks for the post, lots of great info.
By the way, to all of those who are worried about using the gray wire as a triger there is an easy answer. There are plenty of line out converters availble that have built in trigers. They "sense" the speaker level signals turn on and switch on your amp. They even have a built in delay to eliminate that annoying sub thump when you turn on/off your HU
Pac makes one, here is a link to a spec sheet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.pac-audio.com/instr...C.pdf


----------



## reddon84 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

Your guide was fabulous for me. I was able to run my entire system. I have one problem though. My amp goes on and off. I know that it is not my amp over heating b/c I got my friend to lend me his and it acts the same way as mine. I have a 04 jetta w/o monsoon and w/o the cd changer. I think it is my remote that is the problem. I ran my remote to the fuse box and basically stuck it in the front of fuse 31's hole. I was unsure of what you meant by "add a circuit"? Do you have any suggestions. Have any other fuse's been discussed before as options that the remote can be run into?


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (reddon84)*

I am gonna be tearing into my .:R this weekend and was wondering if there were any differences in wire color b/t the original thread and an '04 2xdin harness. Any help is welcome.


----------



## beckerhead (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (perpetualnewb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perpetualnewb* »_ive read all 13 pages and coulnt find an answer to my question although i saw it asked a couple of times. 
my car is a 99 mk4 2.0 in the spot where everyone elses grommet is, i have a throttle cable and as far as i can tell its not gonna go thru there. or at least shouldnt. where is a place i can put mine thru please. 
maybe this can get ammended to your original post so we 2.0 owners dont pull out all our hair








plus its 25 degrees outside and i think that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

take a drill and a bit (being ridiculously careful to what's behind the firewall where you are drilling, make a nice clean ole in your firewall in an inconspicuous place, put a rubber grommet on your power wire you are wanting to run, and feed it through making sure to get the grommet in there and seal it up. Make sure you only drill big enough to fit the grommet, and make sure the inner diameter of the grommet is the same as the outter diameter of the power wire. This way, they are snug, and form a seal keeping stuff out of your car.


----------



## reddon84 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (reddon84)*

Ok. So I went back over the forum posts and I finally realized that the "add-a-circuit" referred to in the DIY documentation referred to the HHA part that you actually purchase from your auto store














. Works perfect now. Thanks all for you support to my concern - not through post reply but through individual prayers...they worked wonderfully!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rez311 (Dec 3, 2005)

*car stereo wiring diagram*

Thank you for this write up! I got my monsoon deck to work with my 10 inch sub. WOOT!


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Okay...getting ready to do all this with a Bass-link, read through the whole thread...but a few questions...
Where do you all hide you LOC?
Do you all splice into the -LR/+LR/-RR/+RR wires right after they come out of the Head Unit (HU)?
When running your power cable for the battery it's self, what size/rated fuse's do you use? Will it be different for different amps? If so, what should I use for my Bass-link?
What length of wire do you suggest to run from the battery to the trunk? 
My firewall grommet isn't hallow, what should I use to push through it to open it up? What is it going to push into?
Also, anylinks to a good "Add-A-Circuit"? Or should I not go this route? Rather this http://www.radioshack.com/prod...earch
Thanks in advanced!!








Edit (Help Full link): A good way to split the -LR/+LR/-RR/+RR cables (taken for Unknows site) http://www.radioshack.com/prod...00&cp



_Modified by JoeBMX at 12:18 AM 1-16-2006_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

You will install the LOC beside the amp in the trunk, and pull from the speaker wires there.
You will use whatever length speaker wire that you need, but most start with 17 feet, and the trim off what they don't need.


----------



## Alextomczyk (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

could the dealer do this? or any audio place? or am i better off doing this myself


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Alextomczyk)*

^^man...it was soo easy to do...just a bit of wire splicing for the Infitinty basslink...
i didnt even need the LOC


----------



## mcolley73 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Ok. I have read this entire thread. I have checked out dinsolutions.net and have even emailed the contact on that site.
My wife has a 2003 Jetta Wagon with a double-din deck that does NOT say Monsoon when powered on.
I purchased an after market head unit from B-Buy. They said it would cost me $150 (labor only) to have it installed because they would need to bypass the Monsoon amp in the back to avoid feedback.
I looked for this amp in the back of the wagon. I looked in the Hazard bin and the First Aid bin and I lifted up the deck cover and looked in there. I don't see any amp of any kind. It *looks* like there is a little cubby (in the driver side bin) in which an audio amp or changer might fit, but there is nothing in this cubby.
Do I or do I not have a Monsoon system? 
I see talk of non-Monsoon systems and think that this is what I have. Dinsolutions.net has a DIY on replacing the double-din non-Monsoon system with an after market head unit, and nowhere in there does it say I'm going to have to bypass the amp in the back. All I want to do is replace the head unit (the current one has all sticky buttons from previous owner and I got a new one w/ an 1/8" input I want to plug my wife's new iPod Nano into) and keep using factory everything else.
Is the guy from B-Buy mistaken? Am I mistaken? Am I looking in the right place or the wrong place, or should I not even bother since the current unit never says Monsoon when powering up?
If the B-Buy guy is wrong, I'll just have them do it b/c basic installation is free labor. Help!?!?!?
Much appreciation for the thread and for dinsolutions.net. Figured I'd post here rather than wait for his email response b/c I wanted to get this done this weekend.
All help greatly appreciated via good karma.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mcolley73)*

If it don't say Monsoon when you turn it on then it ain't a Monsoon unit.








Monsoon Hu also has knobs for Bass, mid, treb.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (magman)*

Anyone have information on where to buy a line-out convertor if radio shack doesn't carry them anymore?


----------



## 93VdubSLC (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

does anybody know if the wiring of the loc on a 2003 gti is the same as the write up, i think i may have a bad loc but just want to be sure i have the wiring correct
thanks in advance
troy


----------



## E Coded (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

I disconnected my changer cable to allow for my ipod adapter I purchased from engif. Is there an alternative source for the remote wire in the trunk of an R32 so I can hook my amp back up? I have the double din monsoon deck. Do the monsoon amps have a remote wire i can tap?


----------



## JohnJunYi (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (E Coded)*

can anyone help me and answer a simple question i just tore out the whole front concel to get the stock cd player out and noticed there was missing ports and i was reading bout the aftermarket sub thing with the 4 port thing and was wondering do you have to do this if you get an aftermarket cd player or can you just plug the amp for the monsoon speakers in the aftermarket cd player thanks .. damn bastards should have made rca thing


----------



## RoryO (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Big props to the OP and follow up posts for this info.
Using the info here, I tapped into the rear speaker outputs from the monsoon using the premade plastic wire stripper/tappers and have the wires giving a signal to my new aftermarket amp.


----------



## NeuroGTI (Jun 29, 2005)

Has anyone figured out the Blaupunkt line adapter thing, i think it should work, on the back on the Monsoon HU, (2000 GTI) there is a 6-pin plug that is labled "for EXT AMP" on the diagram, its in the same set of plugs where the CD changer line would go, directley under where the BROWN plug for the Monsoon Amp goes, could this be used with some adapter for a line out and remote wire? what is that adapter really called where can i get it? ect.
Thanks


----------



## Blk GTIVR6 (Apr 27, 2006)

hey i'm having trouble taking out the middle console on a 03 gti. where are the screws for the arm rest or how do i remove it??


----------



## dwilkinsjr (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (Blk GTIVR6)*

If this has been answered already, Im sorry, but Im lazy and don't have the time to read all the posts in this thread.
I have the OEM iPod adaptor installed. This renders the OEM CD changer useless, and thats fine. What i would like to know is if the Blitzsafe kit pictured bellow can still be used w/ the OEM iPod unit. 








Oh, and I'm not interested in using a LOC, so please don't suggest it.


_Modified by dwilkinsjr at 4:35 PM 4-29-2006_


----------



## Blk GTIVR6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Not sure who decided that this was easy, but removing the center console and the dash is a *****. however the install is very clean and doesn't sound too bad, radio is a bit muddy but that is usually the case. 4 hrs total......


----------



## GLIBen(TGC) (May 1, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Hey, I just wanted to let you know this worked fine for my '05 GLI. Color scheme was the same, and I used the remote wire from my CD changer. Great instructions! So glad I found them







Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

I'm looking to get this (pic below) to hook up an amp to my single-din Monsoon deck. I've looked on Enfig, Crutchfields, and Sound Domain but couldn't find it from any of these sites. any pointers? 

_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Here is the Blaupunkt adapter that you can plug right into the rear of your single-din headunit and it will give you an RCA Inputs also. I think this is the one you were talking about.


----------



## heavyd1.8t (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Hey dude, just added to your forum so I could add my comments, your installation DIY's work exceptionally well for DUAL DIN non-monsoon setups, i have to DUAL DIN non-monsoon w/ my 2002 jetta 1.8t... I had to do the LOC to the rear of the deck, made my own keys, cut wires and soldered (eeep!!) worked great. Also due to non-monsoon, there was a factory pin on the rear of the deck which i was able to (carefully) solder a 14-18 guage wire to and actually ran it THROUGH the harness without any fuss, had to make the harness opening a TAD bigger where the pin with the solder goes in, but the pin is for monsoon amp turnon, no monsoon amp so that powered my rockford p3001 no problem, as for 12+ I ran straight from my battery, through the clever gromet and through my center interior panels. The hardest part was getting the wire from under the rear ashtray (under the armrest console) up and under the rear seats... This carpet isn't too easy to reach under.







.. It sounds fantastic and works great, I also upgraded to alpine type R







components and type S coaxials in the rear, w/ 2 10's on my rockford p3001... I feel like I owe you money for all the hard work on this tutorial! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!! (... P.S. worked first try and is grounded to the rear deck cargo holder strap thingy dealys...)


----------



## heavyd1.8t (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Blk GTIVR6)*

Removing it was easier that re-installing, plus nothing every goes back exactly where it came from... Does it??


----------



## 03GLXVR6Jetta (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

So, does anyone know if the stock speaker wires going to the doors from the amp in an 03 Jetta Monsoon can be used when installing new speakers? I want to just use the current input for a new amp, and the output for the speakers instead of running new wire to the doors.


----------



## IronLung (Oct 27, 2005)

The write up looks good, and I am confident I can pull this off, I just have one quick question. I have the Dension IceLink Ipod interface, and I know that it has something to do w/ the CD changer plug, will I run into any issues trying to use the wire from the changer harness as my remote if the IceLink is installed? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## d0wnShifT (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (IronLung)*

bump for the previous question because I'm wondering the same thing with my phatbox. 

removal of all trim is already done. all I have to do now is wire everything up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

hello everyone, so i purchased a jetta amp today to go in my '02 jetta, i have a double din non monsoon head unit...im hoping to do the install myself so what do i need to know? how do i do the whole thing? thanks...


----------



## d0wnShifT (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (christanand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christanand* »_hello everyone, so i purchased a jetta amp today to go in my '02 jetta, i have a double din non monsoon head unit...im hoping to do the install myself so what do i need to know? how do i do the whole thing? thanks...

Just read the diy... It's all right there


----------



## SlVR6BullEt (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

looks good but i guess i found this a little late...i tried running the LOC to the amp but didnt know how so i took off the door pannel & ran it to the speaker


----------



## ChiSox18 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (heavyd1.8t)*

hey, i am new to this whole thing and i have just one question. I want to add an amp and subs in my trunk. I have the DOUBLE DIN NON-MONSOON and i know all about the LOC and how that works, i just dont know where the auto turn on lead is on the back of the head unit. thanks


----------



## hunteralarcon (Sep 14, 2006)

i have a 2000 vr6 that i just got. i haven't had time to fool around with it at all... i am debating as to whether or not i want to wait a couple weeks til i can afford a new head unit for the car, or try to do this all now and keep the stock unit. i like the stock unit enough. does anyone know if there is any difference between the beginning tutorial and my year jetta? i would greatly appreciate all the help. the thing is, i have a beautiful xplod amp a nice sub... i wanna use them and have an actual low end. thoughts anyone??? any advice? i can put aside like fifty a week for new ****, but i'd like to make my system sound good for very little. i'm not trying to impress anyone with any part of my speakers. thank you


----------



## AE#1023 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*









stock monsoon headunit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arsenik509 (Aug 30, 2006)

I skipped through the last 10 or so pages so I'm sorry if someone already posted this.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








Connects straight into CD Changer controls, no tapping necessary. I suppose you just run the power/ground from amp after that.


_Modified by Arsenik509 at 2:58 AM 9-25-2006_


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (Arsenik509)*

Thats an audio INput. meaning you plug an mp3 player or something into it. definitely would not work for an amp install....


----------



## Arsenik509 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Ry4n)*

are you sure it won't work?


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (Arsenik509)*

Yes. That box is an input. It allows you to plug in any sort of audio device so that you can listen to it in your car (ie: ipod, mp3 player, ps2, dvd player, etc.). It will not send a signal out of the RCA jacks, which is what an amp needs.


----------



## Arsenik509 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Ry4n)*

well now i feel stupid haha


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
2) Since there are no RCA outputs on the back of the Double-Din Monsoon headunit you have to make your own. I purchased a line-out converter from Radio Shack. Once you buy that you will need to find the Monsoon amp in the back of your car. Once you find that you will notice that there are two wiring harnesses connected to it. Remove the GREY harness. There should be some black tape wrapped around it. Peel that away so that you can see all the wires. You will need to tap into these four wires in correspondence with the line out converter wires.
NOTE: To my knowledge, Radio Shack doesn't sell their line out converter's anymore. When you are purchasing your LOC, be sure to get one with only 4 wires connected to it. 
Right Rear Positive = Brown
Right Rear Negative = Black (right under the brown wire)
Left Rear Positive = White
Left Rear Negative = Black (right under the white wire)


when you do this step are you taping into the line into the amp or the speaker output from the amp?


----------



## imthekiller (Apr 18, 2005)

If anyone needs a line out converter (LOC). I have one...


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

This will work right?








http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_This will work right?








http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

Yes, that will get the job done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Just did it. Great write-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bluntobj3ct (Dec 4, 2006)

*success (mostly)*

another successful install here.

a few notes, that i feel i must add because ive read this entire thread about 2.5 times...
in the 2004 VR6 GLI the CD harness for the 6 changer is on the back left side behind the little secret door thing, on the right side of the compartment (remember, left side of trunk, right side of compartment near bottom). the plug itself will pop up out of a little fork holder-thingy and you dont even need to remove any interior pieces to access it.
the wire for 12V ACCESSORY power is a greyish greenish color next to a red wire. not bright green. its actually a very distinct bleak puke color.
running the power through the center console (pushed up into the gap between plastic and carpet on drivers side works well and is really easy, but i still cant find an efficient way to run the power wire completely invisible without actually putting it along the door jambs (which was too time consuming for me today, but i may do in the future) 
i lost some little interior holder things, which sucks, but ill get over it. 
DONT FORGET TO RECONNECT YOUR 3RD BRAKE LIGHT!!!
removing the rear shelf was a little more tricky than i first thought, but theres a pretty good explanatory thread in the DIY section on how to get access to those bolts to get to your amp!!
HOWEVER!!!
I have a problem, which i will detail in the morning, but basically i can only connect 1 RCA to my amp at a time (from the line out converter) else the bass is muffled and severely dampened (really worthless). But, i can run either left or right RCA and get the bass nice and clear from those channels... like i said, much better detail to come, because i want this to be done right damnit!
also, this took me forever cause im a noob, but i got to know my car and was all up in its guts which turned me on. 
peace all, and thanks for a great tutorial


----------



## Bluntobj3ct (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: success (Bluntobj3ct)*

I've got a problem with my setup (as mentioned above), and i was hoping someone more savvy with this sort of thing could help me out with what might be the problem.
First things first:
ive got a kicker comp 10'' that is pretty nice, unfortunately i dont know too much about the sub itself.
my amp is this: http://www.onlinecarstereo.com...16692
i got it like 2 years ago and as far as i know its in full working order.
I got a line out converter w/ 4 wires (and two grounds) from worstbuy, and a rockford fosgate 8awg install kit.
ive got a 2004 VR6 GLI w/ the monsoon headunit and amp in the back, (no cd changer)

heres what i did: 
I followed the directions on the double-din install site found here: http://www.dinsolutions.net/ho....html
but i did one thing slightly different. i used the greyish wire from the empty 6-changer in the back (tested em all with a voltmeter first to find the accessory powered one) as my remote. 
(not in this order, but here's how i connected it all)
from the 10'', i ran the + and - to the channel 3 + and the channel 4 - which on the amp are labeled as bridged. i ran my remote to 12v accessory and ran power to the battery and connected the ground to the screw (tested for good ground). from the amp to the line out converter is a directional RCA- i ran the 'source' labeled end into the line out converter and tapped the wires in the monsoon plug. i tested each of the wires to verify that they are in fact wired correctly (where its tapped in at least) two ran ~6.42 and two ran ~6.31 which my electritian-friend of mine verified were the sets of + and - for the left and right side. these i connected to the specified line out converter wires in the instructions...

everything works great!!!!! ............ AS LONG AS only one of the RCA plugs is connected to the input of the amp at the same time. There are 4 inputs for RCA-- a channel 3/4 left/right... and a channel 1/2 left/right.
the problem is when i plug the red/white RCAs into the left and right of channel 3/4 i get almost nothing from the sub (it makes slight crappy noise) when i leave only a left RCA or only a right RCA in EITHER of the lleft or right inputs to the 3/4 on the amp, i get the left sides bass or the right side's bass... (from what i can tell), but i cant connect both RCAs!








ive been trouble shooting, but i cant figure this one out... am i even getting the full potential wattage to the sub?? is it halved?? quartered even? For now i just have the right RCA plugged in and the bass sounds pretty good... but i still know its not done right so it bothers me, plus i dont get any bass from the left side coming thru the amp!!! (not that i can usually even tell... but with psytrance its obvious sometimes)

please help if you can! THANKS FOR ENTERTAINING MY NOOBISH POST!


----------



## Bluntobj3ct (Dec 4, 2006)

Can anyone throw .02 at me?


----------



## Bluntobj3ct (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (Bluntobj3ct)*

still prayin for help, ive been trying to figure this one out but i just cant... plz see above!!!!


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bluntobj3ct)*

sounds to me like you have the wiring out of phase to the LOC. reverse the + and - input wires on one channel, and see if that fixes your issue.
also, start your own thread. i dont know about other people, but i never read this thread.


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*need help on installation*

what would be the easiest way to install an aftermarket radio....(harnesss??? and if so where could i get one) on a 2000 jetta 1.8t? my factory radio is "monsoon" and runs to factory amp, so wire diagrapm or codes would be very helpful!!!!! im very familiar with tapping into wires but i would like to know the codes of helpful information on wiring to save me time. i was told that when installing a new aftermarket radio, that the factory amp sometimes doesnt work with it, and if thats the case then i will need to bypass my factory amp to get to my speakers(wires) and thats where i would need help with as well...which wires or pins?


----------



## a_chiapetta (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

First of all, your directions for hooking up the subs were great, I jsut ahev one problem now. My amp is getting power, but my subs arent doing anything. I double checked the actual sub wires that go from the sub to the amp. The only wires i ddint check was on the Line-out converter because its a pain and i wasnt goign to do it enless you think the problem has to do with that.
thanks for the help
alex


----------



## Biloo2U (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (a_chiapetta)*

Everyone is having trouble with the remote turn on wire it seems. 
I HAVE THE SOLUTION








I just spoke with the folks at PAC audio. They have a line out converter that will also supply you with a remote turn on wire. That's right an all in one package. The item is called the Trunk-loc. Check it out on-line
Here is the schematic:
http://www.pac-audio.com/instr...C.pdf


----------



## Austngruvn (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Biloo2U)*

I'm trying to connect a new HU to the Monsoon System ('02 Passat V6). I have an adapter that plugs into the factory wiring. It has RCA jacks and power leads, power turn -on,etc. But, I can't seem to find a wire for the Monsoon Amp to turn it on. 
I don't see a grey wire, even on the cd/phatbox plug. 
This can't be that hard, I just want to get the deck in and running for now.
I have amps and subs and will install all of that later when I get replacement door speakers.


----------



## jam.iii (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Austngruvn)*

i am planning on putting my amp/subs from my last car in my 01' Golf 1.8T... it has a monsoon system but no woofer or CD changer... can i tap into something in the trunk with the line out adapter or do i have to do the speaker wire > rca conversion behind the head unit instead? is there any place i can just buy an harness adapter that plugs into the back of the HU and provides RCA outs? all i need is a pair of L/R RCA outs to make it work, so where do i start, in the trunk or behind the HU??


----------



## chrismikea (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (jam.iii)*

ok i got a 03 gti 1.8t and cant seem to find a spot to the power wire past the firewall i can see any holes anywere ?? can someone help me out here or maybe post a pic from the 1.8t


----------



## chrismikea (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (chrismikea)*

oh and lets make it fun and worth while. i will paypal the first person to answer my question $10.00 whole dollars LOL game on


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (chrismikea)*

dude you should search before making that kind of wager. There are a lot of threads on where to run the power wire through the firewall. I even think there is a DIY somewhere.
Most of the answers say to use the grommet behind the brake pedal, like this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1276755 or underneath the windshield wiper cowling in the engine compartment. Can't find the link for that DIY though


----------



## jam.iii (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (CMihalcheon)*

well i answered my own question by installing my setup this weekend, this is what i used in case it helps anyone else:
instead of using a line out converter to tap into speaker wire, i bought a blaupunkt adapter that plugged directly into the single din HU without splicing wires, since i don't have a monsoon sub the harness plugs right into the back of the head unit where the OEM monsoon output would go and it gave me 4x RCA outs (2x front, 2x rear, and a remote line) you can buy it from midwestelectronics for under $20...
i ran my power from the battery and i grounded it at the factory ground point in the rear trunk above the CD changer, where all the rear trunk electronics are grounded... works like a charm!! i ran the power down the kick panel and along the driver door sill, i ran the RCA along the passenger side door sill, it should be no problem as these pieces can be pulled up and the wires slid underneath.
sound is bangin in the hatchback now!! gl to anyone else installing you can PM if you need any help but it turned out to be fairly easy getting all these wires to the trunk and not have them visible. cheers!


_Modified by jam.iii at 11:13 AM 3-25-2007_


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (chrismikea)*

chrismikea,
I ran 4gauge through a strain relief (water tight) from Home Depot @$2.00 through the firewall of a '04 1.8t Jetta. There is a factory groment there. I just enlarged the hole with a unibit. It's between the heater core hoses and the brake booster.
_Modified by crnacnac at 2:20 PM 3-25-2007_

_Modified by crnacnac at 2:21 PM 3-25-2007_


_Modified by crnacnac at 4:15 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Biloo2U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biloo2U* »_Everyone is having trouble with the remote turn on wire it seems. 
I HAVE THE SOLUTION








I just spoke with the folks at PAC audio. They have a line out converter that will also supply you with a remote turn on wire. That's right an all in one package. The item is called the Trunk-loc. Check it out on-line
Here is the schematic:
http://www.pac-audio.com/instr...C.pdf

has anyone used this set up? what else would i need besides my sub and aftermarket amp obviously?


----------



## 2nafist (Jun 10, 2006)

I just did this install last night. 04 1.8t gti. wiring to the line output converter (that i got from circuit city) worked just fine with the same scheme and colors. the biggest pain in the ass about the install is definitely the power supply line to the back, from the dead foot rest, and hood pull and side railing cover, that was all i biatch : / ended up not taking that side rail off, just taped the end of my wire to a coat hanger and sliding it down towards the back seat.







the hood pull handle is tricky, and theres some plastic clips and little things to lose along the way. : / so be careful.







its nice not having to put any cables in the back of the head unit though!!!








jbl600.1 mono series amp, kicker l7 12 has always sounded good, and yeah the monsoon system sucks but the sub is still awesome and ive had this setup in other cars of mine for a while
































_Modified by 2nafist at 6:43 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## jccs_85 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

finished the installation completelly fine!! took me like 5 hours but it sounds amazing... I'll put some pics up and some suggestions about little changes that I did to install the amp and sub to my my stock stereo


----------



## JettaGLI18t (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (jccs_85)*

I currently have an Alpine deck in my car, but i was thinking about hooking my stock doubledin monoon stereo back in. I do have the harness for the monsoon, but i also have a sub and an ipod. I need 2 sets of RCAs to hook up both of these. Can this be done?


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

OK, I have read through most of this, bought a line out converter, and am ready to begin. 
One think I don't think has been addresses is the best way to access the monsoon amp in the trunk. I have a 2003 jetta and believe it is located above the left wheel well behind the cubby for the cd changer? is this correct?
Now, how do I go about getting to the wiring harness without destroying my trunk. Any help is appreciated.
THANKS A TON


----------



## someperson39 (Jan 4, 2007)

single din monsoon install for my '00 GTI is exactly the same as pictured right?


----------



## forbiddenera (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Okay, just completed a non-monsoon double-din install.
The wiring shown at this url, for the speakers, is correct:
http://www.dinsolutions.net/ho....html
However, I did not wire the power switch off the fuse box, I took the infamous gray wire instead, I didn't have a multimeter to tap the plug in the trunk but since the wire was already ran, it didn't matter.
**** im sore.


----------



## someperson39 (Jan 4, 2007)

i have a loc with 5 wires coming out. 2 white on one side two grey on the other and one black in the middle....does it matter which ones i tap into the amp wires with?


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (forbiddenera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forbiddenera* »_Okay, just completed a non-monsoon double-din install.
The wiring shown at this url, for the speakers, is correct:
http://www.dinsolutions.net/ho....html
However, I did not wire the power switch off the fuse box, I took the infamous gray wire instead, I didn't have a multimeter to tap the plug in the trunk but since the wire was already ran, it didn't matter.
**** im sore.

OK, this is a great tutorial, but no one has answered my question yet. I have an '03 jetta, double din monsoon. but WHERE IS THE MONSOON AMP? i have read through all this and looked in all of the obvious places.... Once found, what is the best way to get to it without destroyin my trunk?
Please people i need some help here.
Thanks 


_Modified by ral2108 at 3:10 PM 5-27-2007_


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (forbiddenera)*









Double-DIN Non-Monsoon Install # 102347...
Everything went trouble-free, although I had to be creative at times to make it all work. I used the gray wire for REMOTE, tapped in a Soundgate LOC I got from eBay by use of blue 3M t-taps (they're suitable for 14-18 AWG so they're perfect).
Routing the RCAs through the center console seemed like the worst bit, also maybe using 4AWG cable was a bit overkill for my application (under 500W) but all-in-all the install was a piece of cake.
THANKS & big kudos to *user name unknown* & *pwnt by pat* for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DavidMount (Mar 27, 2007)

I've read this entire post, but I still have a question. I'm only installing a single sub. So does that mean I combine the signals from the rear speakers - positive to positive and neg to neg - after tapping them and then connect a single positive and single negative into the LOC? That seems to be what the Peripheral LOC is asking me to do. Thanks


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (DavidMount)*

No Left speaker leads positive and negative to left channel of LOC. Right speaker leads positve and negative to right channel of LOC
There should be one set of RCAs coming off, one cable for left channel and one for right. Then those go to amp.


----------



## DavidMount (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (CMihalcheon)*

Hey thanks, that'll save me a bunch of trouble when I try this on Saturday. Appreciate the help.


----------



## kbee00 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (DavidMount)*

Great DIY! Thanks for all the effort put into this. One thing I notice is that this DIY is to use the OEM HU and speakers. I have an aftermarket HU, sub, amp and speakers. I ran new wires for the speakers to the amp in the trunk on my 20th AE. My question is this: I want to put the OEM HU back in, but use all the other stuff I have already installed. I have an OEM harness so I don't have to cut into the existing harness. I don't know which wires to run from the HU to the amp - the "line out" or the "speaker" leads. I assume if I use the "line out", then I go into the low level inputs on the amp (RCA). I can't use the "speaker" leads because they are not going put out a signal since I am bypassing the stock amp. Is this correct? I would appreciate any help on this - email would be cool







[email protected]
Thanks!!
kbee


----------



## kbee00 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (kbee00)*

anybody???


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

Is it possible that I don't have a monsoon amp? Because I cannot find it anywhere. if so, where should I hook up the line out converter
thanks


----------



## DavidMount (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I was hoping to report a successful install, but I'm not drawing power to the amp. A friend of mine says it's my ground. I've triple checked all of my connections, especially the power and the ground. Nothing is loose, I have good connections, but no juice. Any ideas?


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (DavidMount)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DavidMount* »_Well I was hoping to report a successful install, but I'm not drawing power to the amp. A friend of mine says it's my ground. I've triple checked all of my connections, especially the power and the ground. Nothing is loose, I have good connections, but no juice. Any ideas?


My bet is on your remote wire.


----------



## DavidMount (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep, it was my remote wire. Stupid me I forgot that when VW installed their Ipod adapter they disconnect the original CD changer connector - in other words the grey wire didn't do anything. Used an add a circuit and everything runs great. One problem though, now my ipod runs for a little while and locks up. The stereo works fine, and the ipod seems to work fine on its own, but not when they are connected. Any ideas?


----------



## DavidMount (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay, checked all my connections again, still locking up, cd player locks up too. Doesn't happen when standing still, so far. Does it all the time when driving.


----------



## DavidMount (Mar 27, 2007)

Not using monster cable for the remote turn on. I'm using 14 gauge cable instead of the 18 gauge that comes in most kits i've seen, does that make a difference? Also how many amps the the add a circuit fuse need, I'm running a 10 amp fuse only.


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (ral2108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ral2108* »_Is it possible that I don't have a monsoon amp? Because I cannot find it anywhere. if so, where should I hook up the line out converter
thanks

anyone?


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (ral2108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ral2108* »_
anyone?

You would tap into behind the head unit obviously.


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_
You would tap into behind the head unit obviously. 

ok... but where do you get the tools to remove the headunit?


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (ral2108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ral2108* »_
ok... but where do you get the tools to remove the headunit?


You know there is a search feature on this website.


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_

You know there is a search feature on this website.









You kno you could just actually be helpful cuz it can be real hard to find stuff even searching if ur not familiar with the forum. iv been in lots of forums and its always the guys with 23000 posts like urself that are lazy bitches and just say use the search function instead of just takin a second to spit out a descent answer












_Modified by ral2108 at 10:58 AM 6-16-2007_


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (ral2108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ral2108* »_
You kno you could just actually be helpful cuz it can be real hard to find stuff even searching if ur not familiar with the forum. iv been in lots of forums and its always the guys with 23000 posts like urself that are lazy bitches and just say use the search function instead of just takin a second to spit out a descent answer








_Modified by ral2108 at 10:58 AM 6-16-2007_


All that time on those other forums and you never learned anything. Amazing. Try using words like " Head unit removal" or even "Radio Install". I'm sure these are something you have already tried though right. I mean being such a forum novice. Oh wait. You must not of tried either of those because they both came back with over 100 results. Everyone wants everything handed to them. Loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_

All that time on those other forums and you never learned anything. Amazing. Try using words like " Head unit removal" or even "Radio Install". I'm sure these are something you have already tried though right. I mean being such a forum novice. Oh wait. You must not of tried either of those because they both came back with over 100 results. Everyone wants everything handed to them. Loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

if ur such a pro, how hard could it have been to just give me a quick answer of where to get the tools? No im not a novice forum user, and YES i did the search for head unit removal. NO i dont have time to spend hours siftin through 20 pages of posts. all the searches said to use the 4 radio removal keys, but none that i came accross quickly states where to get these! all i wanted was simple answer, so SORRY for the inconvenience


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (ral2108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ral2108* »_
if ur such a pro, how hard could it have been to just give me a quick answer of where to get the tools? No im not a novice forum user, and YES i did the search for head unit removal. NO i dont have time to spend hours siftin through 20 pages of posts. all the searches said to use the 4 radio removal keys, but none that i came accross quickly states where to get these! all i wanted was simple answer, so SORRY for the inconvenience


Google says:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_

Google says:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html






























Thank you


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

ok... so i had my sub installed by a professional this weekend, and it sounds great.... except when i turn my stereo off, my subs still make some noise... because the remote wire is hooked into the fuse box. they said there wasn't anyting i could do to change this with the stock stereo... any ideas?


----------



## kbee00 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (ral2108)*

You definitely don't want the remote turn on wire connected to continuous power - not good for the life of the sub besides the pain in the arse sound it makes. The remote turn on wire needs to go to a switched power source. If you have a MKIV - you can use terminal 30 located under the dash - left of the steering column. You can access it by removing the lower dash panel cover - its the panel right above your feet. Couple screws in the front and it will pull out.
BTW - whoever installed your system should have known that - no "professional" would connect a remote turn on wire to continuous power - and to use the fusebox is taking a real shortcut anyway. I wouldn't go back to that person again if I were you. Just my 2cents....
Good luck.


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

of corse the scematic link is broken and im upgrading my system tonight








http://sixsixsix.no-ip.com/web...nsoon/


_Modified by Guack007 at 4:38 AM 7-4-2007_


----------



## ral2108 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (kbee00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kbee00* »_You definitely don't want the remote turn on wire connected to continuous power - not good for the life of the sub besides the pain in the arse sound it makes. The remote turn on wire needs to go to a switched power source. If you have a MKIV - you can use terminal 30 located under the dash - left of the steering column. You can access it by removing the lower dash panel cover - its the panel right above your feet. Couple screws in the front and it will pull out.
BTW - whoever installed your system should have known that - no "professional" would connect a remote turn on wire to continuous power - and to use the fusebox is taking a real shortcut anyway. I wouldn't go back to that person again if I were you. Just my 2cents....
Good luck.

whats a MKIV?


_Modified by ral2108 at 7:55 AM 7-8-2007_


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (ral2108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ral2108* »_
whats a MKIV?

_Modified by ral2108 at 7:55 AM 7-8-2007_


The generation of your car.


----------



## Murphy (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*

is there a better brand line out converte or are they pretty the same thing? How well does enfig's Metra 74-9003 work? I like the fact that its plug and play, i guess it plugs into the back of the head unit and then the factory harness plugs into the metra, does it replace the top plug on the back of the head unit? With this metra you still have to run a remote wire for the amp right?


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Guack007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guack007* »_of corse the scematic link is broken and im upgrading my system tonight








http://sixsixsix.no-ip.com/web...nsoon/

_Modified by Guack007 at 4:38 AM 7-4-2007_

Still not working, anybody?


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Guack007)*

tried everything and my LOC must be hooekd up wrong cuz i have no bass comming out of my sub


----------



## redb5 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (thelettert)*

Quick question... I just added the I-Pod interface from Blitz Safe. Now the grey lead from the cd changer harness is obviously unpowered since the blitz-safe is plugged into the head unit. Is there any other switched 12V power in the trunk? I found 12V constant and ~6V switched. Anything else back there before I run a wire up the car? Thanks


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (tfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tfisher* »_I have an 02 Jetta Turbo with Single Disc CD Monsoon System. I have installed everything as you have specified in your instructions, yet I am still having one problem. The sub sounds like it is trying to be a normal speaker. When playing a cd, I can hear the voice of the person singing, hear the treble, hear bass, and it is all really muffled. I am not getting any engine noise or anything of that nature. The sub does not sound like I expect it to (lacks power and punch) or like I know it should sound. What can I do to fix this problem? Thanks for the help. 

Your subwoofer is seeing a full range signal. Does your subwoofer amplifier have a electronic crossover? It needs to be turned on and adjusted properly.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6EX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6EX* »_is there a better brand line out converte or are they pretty the same thing? How well does enfig's Metra 74-9003 work? I like the fact that its plug and play, i guess it plugs into the back of the head unit and then the factory harness plugs into the metra, does it replace the top plug on the back of the head unit? With this metra you still have to run a remote wire for the amp right?

One of the best Line Output Converters is made by Soundgate. Some cheap LOC will send factory amps into protection, mainly with BMW, Range Rover, and Rolls Royce. 
http://www.soundgate.com/index...d=208&


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (ral2108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ral2108* »_
ok... but where do you get the tools to remove the headunit?

At the dealer. You can find them cheaper elsewhere but I don't have the link sorry. Pay attention to the direction to insert the keys. You can damage the release tabs and taking it out will be a lot of fun.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (kbee00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kbee00* »_You definitely don't want the remote turn on wire connected to continuous power - not good for the life of the sub besides the pain in the arse sound it makes. The remote turn on wire needs to go to a switched power source. If you have a MKIV - you can use terminal 30 located under the dash - left of the steering column. You can access it by removing the lower dash panel cover - its the panel right above your feet. Couple screws in the front and it will pull out.
BTW - whoever installed your system should have known that - no "professional" would connect a remote turn on wire to continuous power - and to use the fusebox is taking a real shortcut anyway. I wouldn't go back to that person again if I were you. Just my 2cents....
Good luck.

I think you misunderstood him. The shop probably hooked it up to ignition power at the fuse box which will go off with the key. The noise he is hearing is something that can be common when your head unit and amp aren't sync'd with a remote turn on.
VW use CAN data bus so there is no switched power at the radio. 
There are some signal sensing amp turn on modules out there that will give you amp turn on.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>That is not a very good place for a ground. while it may work fine, if somebody happens to be using a little more powerful amp, it could be problematic. you should always ground direct to chassis with no paint. otherwise good stuff.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

In this picture where do you see paint? The ground's connect to the screw and that screw screws into the frame behind it. If you were looking at the picture right above your post...that is a picture of where I ran my power wire through the firewall.


That is really a ghetto way to ground a amplifier. Even if it shows good continuity is looks like sh*t. Take a few minutes and find a good place to ground the amp. Clean the paint off and make sure you have a solid ground. 
I've been trying to read all of the posts on here and there are a lot which are the same. 
If you install a amp run your power wire directly to the battery. Fuse it right at the battery with the proper sized fuse that the manufacturer says. Use the sized wire they say too for power and ground. Keep your ground wire short. Don't use the factory 12v power wire to power your sub amp. If you have a sub amp that only uses a 20amp fuse, your amp is too small to power bass and shoulnd't be powered by the factory wiring. 
This is all basic stuff. Read the owner's/installation manuals that came with your equipment. It will tell you a lot. Follow their directions. They know what they are talking about.


----------



## strykersbane (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (dogger)*

dogger you sound like you have a decent take on cosmetically efficient installs so here's a quick question for you:
I have a pretty decent sized box for my 2x10" mtx cvr kicker subs that has the amp attached and all that. The only thing that worries me is that when I get the box into the trunk, I'm worried it might move around like crazy. The only solution I thought of was possible using the luggage clips that are about 3/4 of the way into the trunk on the sides to mount a strap to and run that around the box to hold it down, but it would look terrible. I don't care all that much but if there is a decent way to ensure that the box doesn't move could you help me out?
Thanks


----------



## royal690 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (strykersbane)*

As my first post on the board, I want to say that this post was a tremendous help in my sub and amp install. It took much longer than expected due to a few issues, but I think it came out really clean and it sounds awesome. Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## hondahungryVWs (Jan 30, 2006)

ok well i have every thing i need to put a sub and amp in my 2003 gti vr6 but it dosent have the monsoon system in the car. am i going to have to take the head unit out of my car so i can install the loc or is there an easyer way like the monsoon system


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Hmmm*

Ok i will be doing the subs soon... But my question is... Is it just mine or does everyone elses Monsoon system sound lower in the back? For some reason i get this great Bass and sound out of the door speakers but my rear speakers are very low.. When i mess with the balance and fade i have to cut almost half of the power to the front just so they all sound just about the same.. But then the whole system sounds too low... Could my rear speaker outputs be bad on the amp? .... 
This thread helps a whole bunch but is there anyone anywhere who has connected another amp useing the same wires on the factory amp with the exception of the Battery and ground?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Hmmm (Guyver96)*

start your own thread, no one reads this, because it is a walkthrough on installing aftermarket subs+amp on a monsoon HU


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Hmmm (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_start your own thread, no one reads this, because it is a walkthrough on installing aftermarket subs+amp on a monsoon HU


----------



## VDUBPUNK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

ok im kinda new at this i have a 2006 golf gls and im lookin for the stock amp where could i find it. this would help alot thanks


----------



## stormtroooper1455 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

hey i have 04 touareg with the double din navi factory unit and i am having troubles getting my amp that powers my sub installed. the place i take it to says i blew my factory amp to my mids so all i get is my front tweeters can you help me an any way


----------



## strykersbane (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (stormtroooper1455)*

Umm...no idea but I'd be doubtful that you "blew your mids" on your amp.
You might have damaged the speakers in which case you either need to buy new VW speakers at the dealership (not worth it) or replace the amp and speakers. The guide on here tells you how to do it, has all the connectors labelled and so forth, and I've done it in my '02 jetta. Not bad on the whole. Just note that you MUST REPLACE both the amp and the speaker. The VW amp crosses over for the specific speakers that are installed OEM and you cannot run power to the speakers w/o crossing them over. I installed Polk Audio xover components in my jetta, along with an alpine 4 channel amp. Easy enough, great sound.


----------



## stormtroooper1455 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (strykersbane)*

ya i know i didnt blow my mids i said the amp. i didnt damage any of the speakers. How much does one of the vw amps cost and is all i can do is replace factory amp and factory speakers? I want to know the price of amp because the shop i go to said that they would credit me the money from the blown factory amp and i want to make sure the price they are giving me is correct


----------



## VDUBPUNK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

where is the stock amp


----------



## VDUBPUNK (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

do you no where the external amp(if there is one) would be located


----------



## LEONYDUS (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (mattylmbr)*

Mods, please examine the original post. The two bottom links are broken.
Thanks


----------



## Spoiled87Coupe (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (LEONYDUS)*

So I just got my mk5 rabbit less than a week ago and I already need more bass So I'm deciding to keep my stock headunit and just put in an amp and single 10" sub...... Need to know what wire to tap into for my remote turn on lead I have the Ipod adapter in the armrest if that helps 
Thanks


----------



## IslandJetta02 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

which wire do i tap into to get a signal from the head unit to the amp...
(cd Player On top, and orignal unit on the bottom)... since i have the factory amp and an aftermarket amp as well...








need to figure out which wire is the remote turn on wire...


_Modified by IslandJetta02 at 7:44 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

How would I add in the line out converter if my monsoon system does not have the amp? I want to add in a sub and amp for the time being until I get my full system


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

i have a 2004 vw jetta gli.i am having trouble installing the LOC. there is no white wire that is connected to the amp. i do not kno wat to do. plz help. 
thanx
derek


----------



## black17ice (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (^Doogie)*

Thank you so much for this step by step prosess. i was talking to a bunch of people and alot of people said the monsoon headunit is intergrated with the cars computer and its a SOB to hook up a system yourself, i read this post, went to best buy to buy some wireing and equip. came home and it took me ( ive done 3 other cars in my life so not much experence) 3 hours to complete WITH the capacitor. thanks again!!
rob


----------



## Daemonic (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Well first i'd like to thank the "user name unknown" guy for this guide. It seemed to be right on par with my 03 GTI. However I seem to be having a problem at the final stages.... 
Neither the capacitor or the amp will power on.
I have power running from the battery, to the fuse(checked). power from the fuse to the Capacitor(checked). power from the capacitor to the amp(checked). and i checked the ground, which checks out to be fine. 
I also checked the remote wire, which is holding a solid 13.9v from harness to amp.
To be sure, i removed the ground wire, and connected it directly to the capacitor, and then it does power up just fine, but not the amp.
What else do i need to check? Unless the amp is defective, I can't think what could be wrong here.










_Modified by Daemonic at 6:53 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## bcramer (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Daemonic)*

Have you tried connecting everything without the capacitor? If not, you should...it may be a faulty capacitor (I won't get started on capicators...) One last thing, did you charge the capacitor before trying to turn everything on?


----------



## Daemonic (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (bcramer)*

Yes i did charge the Cap before hand, and yes i did try eliminating the cap from the hook up. The amp would not power on, with the exception of one time, with the cap conntected, the cap held at 7.6v and the amps protection light came on for a short time, then both cap and amp lost power.


----------



## Daemonic (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Daemonic)*

Alright, I got it working. Seems I had a faulty ground from the amp. I know I said it was good, and it was when I checked it, but I checked it again and got nothing. It was one out of one of those install kit wire bundles. Someone didn't strip enough shielding off the wire before crimping on the ring connector. Thats what I get for not doing it myself.








Oh, one more thing I would like to add. In case anyone is wondering where to get an LOC, I got mine from Bestbuy for $25. It has 6 wires, but for an 03 golf gti you only use 4 of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Daemonic at 9:12 AM 1-19-2008_


----------



## 07gli (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Daemonic)*

I am sorry if this question has been asked before but there are too many posts to read thro and everytime I search I get at least 100 results. I have a 2007 Gli and I am trying to install an aftermarket amp and sub to my factory navigation. I do not have a cd changer I have the ipod adaptor. How would I go about doing this install?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Do you have to have a capacitor hooked up? I'm only running 450w at max and honestly, I don't think I need one. So far, I'm doing this on my Jetta, and it's been quite a job. Running the power wire from the positive lead on the battery to the trunk is definitely the hardest job. Now all that's left is splicing and cranking that shizz up!


----------



## JoshRambo (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (slapshot591)*

edit:
Nevermnd I fixxed the problem.
I shoudl have read the steps a little more



_Modified by JoshRambo at 12:08 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## pat242 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (JoshRambo)*

Has anyone found a different harness to tap the LOC into? Since my blitzsafe ipod adapter taps into the CD changer harness behind the headunit that means I have to tap the LOC wires into somewhere else right?


----------



## tbrell (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Prop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prop* »_Just to add a few suggestions,
Take out the back deck cover to work with the amp easier. The top has three bolts with plastic covers on (for luggage tie down or something). The covers can be popped open with a screw driver. After the bolts are removed, the top is still held on by plastic clips underneath. Get help or be careful if you don't want to snap one. (BTW these say Audi







) The amp cage is just held in by some bolts.
A lot of people don't want to use the cd changer wire, use a low voltage trigger or LVT off a speaker wire. This is the same way the Monsoon amp turns on. http://www.go2pac.com/products/trigger.htm I have seen a LVT included in a line level converter, unfortunately I can't remember the name. This was a higher priced converter that Circuit City would have had to order. Your best bet would probably be to buy separate. 

This should definitely be added to the beginning of the write-up. this is has been giving me hell, and it took me over an hour of searching on here to figure out how to get the deck off the amp...


----------



## VrSlice (Dec 10, 2007)

im really confsued, and im sure this has been asked in the past 17 pages, but is the remote wire done from the stock amp in the trunk?


----------



## psychoty (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey guy I've got everything done to my 2000 gti vr6 however for the signal part i figured out the right side was the brown and brown blue wires but i cant find out what my left side is? Can anyone help me? I only have signal from the right side for now but still sounds great!


----------



## psychoty (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey guy I've got everything done to my 2000 gti vr6 however for the signal part i figured out the right side was the brown and brown blue wires but i cant find out what my left side is? Can anyone help me? I only have signal from the right side for now but still sounds great!


----------



## 0gti0 (May 14, 2008)

*the following links are dead.*

I was wanting to take a look at the diagrams on the first page but the at least these two links did not work for me, anyone have a new link?
"SINGLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATIC
DOUBLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATICS"


----------



## glitronic (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: the following links are dead. (0gti0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0gti0* »_I was wanting to take a look at the diagrams on the first page but the at least these two links did not work for me, anyone have a new link?
"SINGLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATIC
DOUBLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATICS"

^same here.
trying to figure out my options for replacing a single-din Monsoon CD headunit in an 06 New Beetle while keeping the Monsoon amp/speaker system intact.


----------



## HolyRoller (Feb 25, 2008)

*I have issues!!!*

I dont know if this is related to adding the LOC but here is my problem...
put the LOC in (6 wire one, given to me. has an extra 2 brown wires - not hooked up to anything) and the next day my dash brake light went on and wouldnt stop until i hit the air recycle button, my ac doesn't work and my cruise control doesnt' work. 
has this happened to anyone or do you have any suggestions?








-i have definitely checked fuses and done other searches.


----------



## t-readyroc (Oct 10, 2007)

Add me to the list of requests for new photo links.


----------



## JIGHAIRYTDSM (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

What is the line out converter for?


----------



## HolyRoller (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (JIGHAIRYTDSM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIGHAIRYTDSM* »_What is the line out converter for?

it turns everyday speaker wires into RCA's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

great write up, I have a 2006 mk4 (last of its kind) and the color codes still match up perfectly. The only think, on the remote power wire there was 2 gray wires one lighter than the other. after testing it by turning on the radio and reading 12 volts it turned out to be the lighter one which is almost a silver color. 
Great job and thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: I didn't use a line out converter, I just cut the fosgate rca's that came with my kit and wired them into the brown/blk and wht/blk wires. Hope that's not bad. If it is it sure sounds great on my system. 
2 8" Rockford fosgate dvc 2 ohm subs in custom box with fosgate 400-4 bridged at over 200 watts each channel. Not to much bass, perfect!

_Modified by velocity196 at 3:48 PM 7-8-2008_


_Modified by velocity196 at 4:06 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## jimmyrx7 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (2.ohh)*

I am not sure it's around this somewhere, but how about on a 2004 Passat GLS with Monsson sound system (HU & amp). Any wiring diagram here?


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

This tutorial helped a bit, but I think that the ground placement could be someplace else...


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*

Thread Needs an update


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_
EDIT: I didn't use a line out converter, I just cut the fosgate rca's that came with my kit and wired them into the brown/blk and wht/blk wires. Hope that's not bad. If it is it sure sounds great on my system. 
_Modified by velocity196 at 4:06 PM 7-8-2008_

That is bad. The RCA's run on low voltage, while the speaker wires run on high voltage. Use a LOC or use the high level inputs.


----------



## blakeedwin (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (CMihalcheon)*

i have a 2006 passat with a factory 6 disk and sat all in the head unit. idk if there is a factory amp because i cant find it. someone help me install my amp for my sub. i tried a LOC and tapped into the harness behind the HU but i got no sound out put. where else can i tap into so i can get sound?


----------



## kskeego (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
If you have any questions, please feel free to IM me.
SINGLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATIC
DOUBLE-DIN MONSOON and NON-MONSOON SCHEMATICS

_Modified by user name unknown at 1:58 PM 2-3-2004_

looking for these so i can make some custom wireharnesses


----------



## 03VR6man (Oct 15, 2007)

i know you need a line converter for 1 amp and 1 sub, but what if you want 1 amp and 2 subs? will i need 2 line converters or a 2 channel line converter?
kinda answered my own question. i went ahead and bought a 2 channel line converter from a guy on ebay for a pretty good deal.. if anybody else is interested.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318 

_Modified by 03VR6man at 2:05 PM 1-6-2009_ 


_Modified by 03VR6man at 2:06 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## thenewestguy (Jan 12, 2009)

*general confusion*

so I can't load the picture that was in the original post to see how you got the power cable from the engine through the firewall into the car. I have the double DIN Monsoon head without the 6 disc changer. Am I able to/how can i tap into the power from that? I'm also not sure how to uncover the amp in the trunk to expose the wires I need to get to.
I'm just bought this car yesterday so I'm pretty confused about how everything is set up. any help would be great.


----------



## 03VR6man (Oct 15, 2007)

just got mine set up last night on a 03 gti. all colors and wire #'s are the same.
dual channel LOC (4 wires only), 680w amp, 2 12" subs. i tapped into cd changer remote wire. its safe as long as you MAKE SURE to unplug the car battery and MAKE SURE you tap the correct wire!! no shorting should occur.
great DIY!!\


----------



## dubfluenced (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (03VR6man)*

excellent writeup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Quick VW)*

Just wired an amp and sub set up into my 04 GTI and the wiring was the same thanks for the help!


----------



## randymoss (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: The Official Double-Din Monsoon Aftermarket Amp+Sub(s) Install Guide (Quinney)*

just wired up a 05 gli only problem is that the sub is getting very low input...any suggestions? its pumpin like an interior speaker. im thinking maybe i have to adjust the output knobs on the LOC? need help asap thanks


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok I know I will get hammered for this but...
I have a 2004 Passat wagon without the CD changer. The harness is in the back however there is no grey wire. So what is the best way to create a remote trigger wire without using a switch. Can it be ran from one of the speaker input wires? I know it can not be ran from one of the out put wires because the power output would damage the sub's amp.


----------



## MileHighVW (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (Rmon)*

Thanks for this thread.. great help.. I did have one question (im sure already asked) Does the LOC work as a crossover, is it only allowing low bass tone to pass to the amp? Plus does it matter about the watts the LOC can accept? Thanks 


_Modified by MileHighVW at 5:42 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## RABBIT STEW (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (MileHighVW)*

Ok not sure if this was mentioned didnt read all pages but i am installing a nav system oem look and an alpine class d amp for my sub... However, the new head unit does not have a remote wire nor does it use a cd changer.... Where to turn for a remote wire..Didnt feel like running a whole new line?


----------



## ashgromnies (May 2, 2009)

How are you guys controlling the volume to your sub? The HU doesn't have any sort of subwoofer volume control, do you wire a pot in or something?


----------



## ashgromnies (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (Arsenik509)*

Will this adapter http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html still allow the CD Changer to work?
I can't find anything on it on Google or the enfig site as to if it disables the cd changer or not.
I have a 2005 Mk 5 Jetta and it has no aux in










_Modified by ashgromnies at 3:55 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashgromnies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashgromnies* »_Will this adapter http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html still allow the CD Changer to work?
I can't find anything on it on Google or the enfig site as to if it disables the cd changer or not.
I have a 2005 Mk 5 Jetta and it has no aux in









_Modified by ashgromnies at 3:55 PM 5-2-2009_

Since you have a mk5 I recommend this kit http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
It will disable your cd changer if it's external, if it's in dash you would still be able to use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (RABBIT STEW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABBIT STEW* »_Ok not sure if this was mentioned didnt read all pages but i am installing a nav system oem look and an alpine class d amp for my sub... However, the new head unit does not have a remote wire nor does it use a cd changer.... Where to turn for a remote wire..Didnt feel like running a whole new line?










You can use your accessory wire as the remote wire.


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I bought an LOC before I realized I didn't HAVE to have it, since my amp has speaker level inputs. Is one hookup any better than the other?


----------



## beerman987 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dcris)*

http://www.sonicelectronix.com....html#
will this work as a the conver thing.


----------



## kpm2305 (May 27, 2009)

i have a 04 jetta gls and the amp to my monsoon system is on the top right roof of my trunk but there is a metal box covering the amp. How do I take that off because i see the screws are in the roof but there is not really access to them.


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (kpm2305)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2184081 
then unscrew the bolts holding the amp


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (BlackVDUB2.0)*

I dont have a monsoon system. I do have a 6 disc Cd changer.. Is there any way for me to still hook up an amp w/o putting a new deck in? 
I have my car all torn apart and I wanted to put in my sub/amp real bad
If I get an aftermarket HU can I still utilize the 6 disc changer?


----------



## serega (Feb 6, 2008)

question. my amp has high level and low level inputs. is there a perfomance/sound difference?


----------



## gtr_ (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (serega)*

i have a 10" mtx sub. 4ohms, power range 150-300w. 
do you guys know if i can hook it up directly to the factory amp? and would it mess it up if say, i dont turn up the volume that much?


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (gtr_)*

I successfully installed the sub/amp, everything works great. I just bought a Kenwood HU to replace the factory HU. I'm going to use a wiring harness adapter. I know that I won't be using the CD changer with this setup, but will there be any power that will still go through the wiring to the changer?
I do plan on wiring everything "properly" when the weather is more friendly, but I am wondering how "plug and play" the HU changeover will be. 
(edit) For anyone else that may want to know, there will be no power to the CD changer. I found that out today. 


_Modified by dcris at 7:48 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## 20thgti1137 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: (dcris)*

hey just git twi polk db 10 inch subs put in yesturday and the person who did the istall tapped into the green harness. i read the first page it says is not recomendded would it be okay to run it like this with no problems to my system or car? and he also tapped o the 30v bolt under my steering wheel for power is this okay or should i try and wire it to the battery?


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (20thgti1137)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpaceGhost711 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Cultgti)*

quick question, didn't feel like reading through 18 pages to see if it was covered but most amps have line-level inputs, why use an external line-level input adapter?


----------



## CTWolfsburg (Apr 6, 2010)

I've done a bunch of installs before but never with a monsoon system before.. Just bought an 03 Jetta Wolfsburg w/ monsoon and no CD changer.
My question is can I use a regular wiring harness to install an aftermarket unit or do i need something different from the normal install?? Btw if anyone needs enclosures built or fiberglass work done in CT or tri-state area just PM me


----------



## maxwell911 (Aug 2, 2010)

*??*

ok i did all this when i hooked my amp and sub up but im having problems with getting too little power from my sub even when the bass is turned up on the headunit and ive cranked it up. ive messed with the gains on both the amp and the lineout converter and they are all the way up. how to i get more bass without blasting my speakers out?


----------



## zamergli (Apr 18, 2010)

hey guys please i need some help,i am doing a swap on my mk2 but maybe sounds stupid but i like to do all original staff on my car, i have a cassette stereo monsoon whit code and i get the speakers and tweeters and i just get a monsoon amp from the junk, but please can someone let me know how to rewire all the cables please and why is to many red and brown cables please help me out thanks


----------



## eddyed (Jul 2, 2010)

i bought a 30 amp automotive relay but i don't know what the names of each connection is. it has small numbers next to each connection though. does anyone know which wires go to which number?


----------



## stormtroopered (Oct 20, 2010)

I have the monsoon package in my 04, any way to hook subs in to the factory setup to have that stealth system?


----------



## BigWoo (Aug 16, 2006)

Alright I need some help here. I purchased my 03 GTI and it appears to have had a massive afterrmarket stereo. But they removed everything but the wiring before the car got repoed. Now I got a stock head unit in the car and it works but I get no sound from the tweeters (only speakers left in the car) the stock amp is removed so I bought one off ebay. But there's only the grey plug and the small black plug no green plug. Do I have a double din or single din system?


----------



## flgtidude (Mar 18, 2008)

I have an 03 gti 1.8t with the monsoon. Im going to hook up another amp and subs. Im trying to find where to come thru the firewall, I dont see the same spot posted in the pic?


----------



## GtiPeteypahn (Jan 26, 2011)

*No reciept*

Why cant this be done with a LOC with 6 wires? Could it be done with the 6 wire one? is there a way to delete the two wires?


----------



## zamergli (Apr 18, 2010)

hey guys please can some one help me out whit any info for the touareg amp please send me a private message thanks


----------



## motoman353 (Feb 8, 2011)

*03 GLI install. Different color and wiring scheme on grey harness*

I wish I would have seen this thread before my install because it might have helped me save some time. I ran my power wire through the same spot listed here. I used my Fluke meter to test all the leads on the stock monsoon amp and ended up doing the install nearly exactly as described. However my input leads (grey harness) were significantly different than described except for the guy with the Wolfsburg Jetta as my leads were + - - + + - - + . The positive and negative leads were not all in a row like most everyone else's each set was reversed from the one beside it. My colors were different also as there was 1 green 1 brown, 2 dull ugly yellow for positive and all black for negative. I'm still wondering why this is the case, I would have thought VW would make these harness' all the same but apparently not. My only thought is it may be possible the HU's are different in some way or the amp is otherwise polarity would be screwed up on some cars (like mine) and not others. Also I have seen in many post's about what signal goes to the amp from this harness, on my car there are only 8 wires (grey harness input) so each set MUST carry full sound. If this were not so then you would not be able to use balance and fade on the stock HU. The stock Monsoon amp does all the crossover work internally so using the ouputs for the in to your sub amp would be more difficult to locate because you would have to make sure you got the rear sound lines to guarantee the correct frequency for the subs. I used a JBL BP600.1 amp (no need for a loc or crossover with this amp) Rockford Fosgate HX-2 10" sub and a 1 farad Rockford digital capacitor. Moving the sub back further into the trunk made a world of difference in my car, must be a resonance thing. These cars are very well insulated apparently because if you pull the rear seats down the sub hits WAY harder in the cabin on my GLI with leather. I've installed stereos in a lot of different vehicles over the years and this was only the second I've done using a stock HU and amp. It was all pretty straight forward though for any reasonably experienced installer. Maybe someone can explain why some grey harness' are different on some vehicles as I still don't truely know.


----------



## motoman353 (Feb 8, 2011)

*BigWoo help*

Did anyone ever help get you straightened out?


----------



## tttomdemaria (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah a lot of amps now come with an audio output converter thing built in for ease of installation with OEM head units


----------



## DominicVW (Feb 18, 2011)

*Problem with amp turn-on*

I installed my amp and sub according to this and it turns on and off, but i have to do this manually. How can i get my amp to turn on and off w/ the headunit?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

DominicVW said:


> I installed my amp and sub according to this and it turns on and off, but i have to do this manually. How can i get my amp to turn on and off w/ the headunit?


Sounds like you attached the remote turn on wire to a constant 12v source. Connect it to the 75X wire beneath the driver side dash and you should be good to go, that's a SWITCHED 12v.


----------



## GtiPeteypahn (Jan 26, 2011)

*Remote wire*

got a question about the remote after a little story.....so my system was bumpin pretty hard for a while until i upgrade from 8 awg to 4 awg. it was really bumpin then for a week before my amp over heated fuses exploded then some smoke....but since the remote wire tap into a grey wire from cd change to a relay - to the amp then relay is grounded and by power wire to relay from 12v+. did you mean the power wire from the amp. Because im tap into the amp power the 4awg with a 16awg right at the fork terminal lol. could that of kept my amp from turning off when it was getting to hot? if so where could i put a remote wire for mk4 24v do i have to tap a wire from behind the stock hu? or could i pug a female terminal into the fuse box? im not to comfortable with the relay power remote wire thing being tap into power


----------



## NickGTI03 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright i'm trying to do this install with a x10 Rockford Fosgate punch XLC. I need to get an amp and i am not trying to spend much money at all... does anyone have any suggestions? I found a little 100 watt kicker amp (which was the stock option amp in the 05 srt4) for like 10 bucks.. my only worry is it looks like the wires come out to a plug or harness rather than having a place to attach the speaker wires, power and ground to the back like most amps.. does anyone know which amp i am talking about and if it will work? Thanks.


----------



## Drewskie123 (Aug 21, 2011)

*help and suggestions*

hey man great tutorial i ran my a little differently under the plastic on the sides under the doors. i was going to say i also hooked my RCA cable up to where the stereo is using the same wires. (i ran the wires one night cause i was bord and didnt know the stack monsoon didnt have the RCA hook up) on the top of the system there is a stick indicating the wires and what they are. so one by one i cut spliced and tied in the RCA but the turn on for the amp has no wire coming out. any idea what to do?


----------



## SoJoB6 (Aug 23, 2011)

are all the pics dead for anyone else?


----------



## rhinoVdub (Nov 24, 2010)

Amazing write up! I am illiterate when it comes to stereos but this.made it easy!


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Dead Pics...*

Yes, the pics are dead. This writeup is so old, it's not surprising.


----------



## AdamsCameron16 (Jul 29, 2011)

Do the subs still work threw the tape player or only with cds?


----------



## Rmstrjim (Aug 19, 2010)

*picfixin courtesy of the wayback machine*

http://web.archive.org/web/20070325.../radio/doubledinmonsooninstall/Grommet HR.jpg

http://web.archive.org/web/20070317...nmonsooninstall/Line Out Converter Tap HR.JPG

http://web.archive.org/web/20070317...ledinmonsooninstall/Remote Turn On Tap HR.JPG

http://web.archive.org/web/20050308...nmonsooninstall/Amp + Capacitor Ground HR.JPG

http://web.archive.org/web/20070317.../radio/doubledinmonsooninstall/Battery HR.JPG

Could not find archived copies of the schematics, unfortunately...


----------



## Mr Monkey (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been bumping for about 2 weeks thanks to this thread.

But I've got a couple questions. Is it normal for the sub to cut out when I plug in both RCAs? I get better sound with just one. Anyone else found this? I bought a couple more of the red wiring crimpers to see if maybe I missed a wire/bad splice. So I'll try that today most likely. But anyone else had problems with that?

ETA: Also... if I alternate the 1 RCA they both produce sound to the sub. Neither seems more powerful than the other. But as soon as I add the second RCA I get less sound.

:beer:


----------



## krazyd (Oct 20, 2011)

*Remote Cable*

Hi, is there an option for remote cable on the monsoon amp wiring harness. i have my cd changer harness disconnected to is can use that socket behind the Hu unit for aux conversion. any help please and thanks


----------



## zamergli (Apr 18, 2010)

please if any of you guys read this can some one tell me on power, how power full is this amp and how much watts give this amp x speaker please bc i am planing of replace this whit a blaupunkt but i want to see if this will wort or not thanks


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome thread. Saved me a buncha money on installation! :thumbup:


----------



## lenacosta (Nov 12, 2011)

*wiring for factory amp on gls jetta.*

hi my name is mike. i'm working on 01 jetta gls i just put factory headunit, FACTORY CD PLAYER, factory cd changer & now i want to hookup factory amp before i hookup aftermarket speakers. so i pulling the entire wiring from a 00 vr6 jetta. i need help hooking up this factory wire for factory amp any help wood be helpful thanks mike. u can email me or call 908-380-5373 or just reply to this message.


----------



## jmw589 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Factory wires for after market system?*

Question, I would like to replace my entire system factory radio, amp, and speakers, can I use the existing wires from the amp for my new amp? (For the HU and speaker wires of course). I know that I will have to run new wires for the amps power and turn on wires. But I was replacing the speakers the other day and the stock wires looked pretty thick, I was thinking that it would save a lot of trouble if I didn't have to run all new wires from my new head unit and to the new speakers.


----------



## Str8Up#3948 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just used this DIY, worked flawlessly. I am running a 1000w Kenwood to 2 12" kickers, sounds great. If anyone has questions you can pm me since this thread is dead.


----------



## Christvr6 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Monsoon amp location*

Anyone know exactly where the monsoon amp location is on the jetta sedan?


----------



## jokers10 (Sep 11, 2011)

In the trunk under the rear deck/package tray on the passenger side.


----------



## Christvr6 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Ok*

Thanks, I'm just trying to visualize where it is, so I have to remove the siding on the passenger side in the trunk to get to it?


----------



## RybreadMagwheels (Apr 4, 2012)

bump for extreme level of usefulness + lettin me keep my stock HU


----------



## theduudeman (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if it matters whether the converter has 4 or 6 wires coming out of it? I got a six wired one and want to know if it will still work and what to do with the extra 2 wires. Thanks


----------



## Mjolnir1 (May 6, 2011)

*Schematics...*

Back from the dead...

Looking for the schematics you mentioned...I'm getting ready to attempt a swap of a 2001 single-DIN Monsoon head unit for a 2004 double-DIN Monsoon head unit.

I'm deleting 6-disc trunk-mount changer for the Phatbox...Monsoon amp is already installed.

Is it as simple as unpinning the wiring from the original plugs involved and re-inserting them in the proper places in the double-DIN's single socket, or am I missing a procedure somewhere? There is some information on the head units themselves as to what is supplied where in the plugs...

Thanks for the assist...

Dave


----------



## albaneg (Apr 23, 2004)

*help! - Would love to see the pictures and schematics*

I am planning to add an amp and sub to my stock Monsoon stereo in my MK4 R32. I want to keep the stock equipment. Please note that in the back of the radio where the CD changer connector is located I have installed a Dension Bluetooth kit to connect my phone and stream music from different sources.

Does someone have the original drawings/pictures for this install?

Your help is appreciated!

-GP


----------



## capt211 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just successfully hooked up a 14year old Kenwood amp and an 8" JBL sub thanks to this thread. 
Paul's Boutique sounds sooo much better now!
Thank you OP!!!1! 

now I'm impatiently waiting for my ipod adapter..


----------



## IggyVW (Sep 12, 2013)

*Schematic Links Not Working*

The two links you provided for schematics are not working. Can you re-up them for us.

Thanks,

Hotrod Iggy


----------



## Charles_Colfax (Jul 23, 2016)

OK, I may have missed this somewhere in this thread but...

Can anyone tell me which wire on the Monsoon input harness is the main 12v power feed?

I know it is a signal sensing amp so it doesn't turn on until it picks up a siognal from the RR + speaker terminal, but there HAS to be a 12v feed to it.

I want to leave the Monsoon amp in (for now) so want to run a wire from the amp turn on lead on the back of my aftermarket (Alpine) HU and tap it in to the 12V feed for the amp so when the HU powers on it sends that low voltage turn on signal to the amp to get it to power on.


----------



## Charles_Colfax (Jul 23, 2016)

dcris said:


> I successfully installed the sub/amp, everything works great. *I just bought a Kenwood HU to replace the factory HU. I'm going to use a wiring harness adapter. I know that I won't be using the CD changer with this setup, but will there be any power that will still go through the wiring to the changer?*
> I do plan on wiring everything "properly" when the weather is more friendly, but I am wondering how "plug and play" the HU changeover will be.
> *(edit) For anyone else that may want to know, there will be no power to the CD changer. I found that out today.
> *
> ...


Second highlighter part suxors... i was gonna use that as the turn on signal for a Bazooka powered sub tube.


----------



## Charles_Colfax (Jul 23, 2016)

yosemitesamiam said:


> Wouldn't this also be helpful to those of us who want to change to an aftermarket HU, but keep the Monsoon amp and speakers?





Brock79 said:


> If you have the non monsoon head unit you will need to power up from the fuse box. Hooking into the connector in the trunk, I believe, requires that you have the monsoon amp.





user name unknown said:


> Here is the wiring diagram for the two connectors that connect to the Monsoon amp.
> 
> 
> _Modified by user name unknown at 3:06 PM 10-29-2004_



Exactly my situation

But wiring diagram link is dead...


----------



## Charles_Colfax (Jul 23, 2016)

Bump?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

